# Die besten X470 Mainboards vs. B450-Boards?



## Tim1974 (24. Juli 2018)

Hallo,

die Auswahl an X470-Mainboards und die Herstellerangaben dazu finde ich äußerst dürftig, darum komme ich nicht umhin, nach mehreren Tagen googlen und Hersteller befragen, was leider beides so gut wie nichts brachte, nochmal hier eine Umfrage zu starten, was ihr von den Boards haltet!

1. Asrock X470 Master SLI
2. Asrock X470 Fatal1ty Gaming K4
3. Asrock X470 Taichi
4. MSI X470 Gaming Plus
5. MSI X470 Gaming Pro
6. Gigabyte Aorus X470 Ultra Gaming

Diese Boards stehen bei mir zur Wahl, ich bin aber auch für weitere Vorschläge offen, das Problem ist aber, daß ich genau wissen möchte, welche Elkos verwendet werden, vorallem natürlich an den wichtigen Bereichen, wo sie stark beansprucht werden. Ich möchte kein Board kaufen, was weniger als 10K Elkos drauf hat, aber nur bei Asrock finde ich Angaben zu den Elkos, das Problem ist aber, daß ich das Master SLI bei meinem Standardhändler nicht bestellen kann und ich das Fatal1ty Gaming K4 einfach zu teuer finde und nicht weiß, was es denn gegenüber dem Master SLI mehr bietet, kann mir das jemand beantworten?

Bei den restlichen Boards finde ich keine Infos zu den Elkos, weiß das hier jemand? Denn die Hersteller üben sich auch im darüber aus schweigen... 

Außerdem wüßte ich gerne, welches der Boards die kühlsten Spawas hat, ich vermute mal das Asrock X470 Taichi, aber so ein extremes Highend-Board werd ich wahrscheinlich nicht brauchen, zumal es auch abartig teuer ist.

Viele Grüße
Tim


----------



## JoM79 (24. Juli 2018)

*AW: Die besten X470 Mainboards?*

Board und RAM für Ryzen 2000?
Den Thread konntest du nicht einfach weiter führen?


----------



## Tim1974 (24. Juli 2018)

*AW: Die besten X470 Mainboards?*

Der Thread war irgendwie in Vergessenheit geraten und nach unten gerutscht, dort ging es ja nachher auch fast nur noch um die Kombination aus Board un RAM, hier geht es nur um das Board an sich und meine Fragen sind sehr viel spezifischer geworden.


----------



## JoM79 (24. Juli 2018)

*AW: Die besten X470 Mainboards?*

Man kann auch in nem alten Thread schreiben, dann ist der wieder oben.
Ja man kann sogar den Startpost und den Titel bearbeiten.
Und schreib Emails an die Hersteller wenn du Informationen brauchst.
Zu den Elko Wünschen sag ich mal lieber nichts.

Schaffst du es wenigstens dir die Tests der Boards zu ergoogeln?


----------



## moonshot (24. Juli 2018)

*AW: Die besten X470 Mainboards?*

Unter den genannten? Das Taichi, Punkt.

Bestes Board das Crosshair 7, danach das Taichi. Auch gut das Gaming 7 und das Strix Gaming x470f. Budget Empfehlung ist meist das Prime Pro.
MSI generell nicht die besten x470 Boards K4 und Master SLI haben den selben VRM, reicht aber ohne wildes OC. 


Zahl der Elkos ist absolut irrelevant. Wichtig ist das Rating aber bei den Boards sind das alles 105°C Caps, zumal man beliebig viele parallel schalten kann, wenn man andere nimmt. Das sagt nichts aus. 
Wenn du tiefer gehendes Wissen suchst zu VRMs  YouTube
Beachte aber, dass das auch Sicht eines LN2 Overclockers ist. 

Ansonsten nicht vom Thema abweichen, das könnte sonst ein bisschen ausarten^^


----------



## Tim1974 (24. Juli 2018)

*AW: Die besten X470 Mainboards?*

Ich meinte nicht die Anzahl an Elkos, sondern die Stundenzahl, mit der diese oft angegeben werden, z.B. Nichicon 12K Black Caps bei Asrock...
Irgendwer meinte neulich das Asus Prime X470 Pro hätte nur 5K Caps, damit ist es für mich ausgeschieden, zumal es auch noch teurer ist als die meisten anderen genannten Boards.

Was ich also gerne hätte:
a) 12K Caps, wenigstens aber 10K Caps
b) eine "echte" 6 Phasen Spannungswandelung für die CPU, keine 4x2 Pseudophasen!
c) hochwertige Boardkühlkörper, so daß ich mir auch bei niedrigen Lüfterdrehzahlen und Towerkühler keine Gedanken machen muß, nichtmal bei starkem OC.


----------



## EyRaptor (24. Juli 2018)

*AW: Die besten X470 Mainboards?*

Also Taichi, Aorus Gaming 7 oder CH7 Hero

Aber irgendwie glaube ich keine Sekunde dass du starkes OC betreiben wirst  


Tim1974 schrieb:


> Ok, also mir reicht wenn der RAM mit den von AMD offiziell für Zen+ freigegebenen Taktraten läuft.
> Ich will einfach alles aus dem Rechner heraus holen, was spezifikationsgetreu möglich und langzeistabil ist, nicht mehr und auch nicht weniger.


hüstel


----------



## Tim1974 (24. Juli 2018)

*AW: Die besten X470 Mainboards?*

Ich will mir halt alle Optionen offen halten und momentan sieht es eher nach einer preiswerten CPU aus, da ich erst bei Zen2 wieder richtig Geld ausgeben will, nachdem ich da nun mit Monoleistungssteigerungen von rund 40% und Kernzahlverdoppelung rechne.
Wenn ich nun jetzt einen Ryzen5-2600 kaufe, der gerade mal ca. 166 Euro kostet, bin ich da mutiger bei OC-Versuchen, also bei einer 320 Euro Highend-CPU, die eh schon sehr heiß läuft.
Momentan frage ich mich halt, ob es jetzt sinnvoll ist ein Highend-Board wie das Taichi zu kaufen und dann in einem Jahr einfach die CPU zu wechseln, oder ob ich jetzt lieber ein Mittelklasseboard wie das MSI X470 Gaming Pro kaufe und im nächsten Jahr dann Board und CPU zusammen erneuere und die alten Teile in den Linux-Arbeits-PC umbaue.


----------



## moonshot (24. Juli 2018)

*AW: Die besten X470 Mainboards?*

6 Phasen oder besser haben das Taichi, CH7, Gaming F, Gaming 7 oder die besseren beiden von MSI 
Bei 2 Std am Tag halten 5k Caps 7 Jahre bei 105°C; bei 85 sinds dann 50 Jahre.


----------



## Tim1974 (24. Juli 2018)

*AW: Die besten X470 Mainboards?*

Nur woher soll man wissen, wie heiß die Elkos im Betrieb wirklich werden? 

Über 10 Jahre will ich so ein Board sicher nutzen und das oft 6-10 Stunden pro Tag.


----------



## Mazrim_Taim (24. Juli 2018)

*AW: Die besten X470 Mainboards?*

Edit.


Tim1974 schrieb:


> Ich will mir halt alle Optionen offen halten und  momentan sieht es eher nach einer preiswerten CPU aus, da ich erst bei  Zen2 wieder richtig Geld ausgeben will, nachdem ich da nun mit  Monoleistungssteigerungen von rund 40% und Kernzahlverdoppelung rechne.
> Wenn ich nun jetzt einen Ryzen5-2600 kaufe, der gerade mal ca. 166 Euro  kostet, bin ich da mutiger bei OC-Versuchen, also bei einer 320 Euro  Highend-CPU, die eh schon sehr heiß läuft.
> Momentan frage ich mich halt, ob es jetzt sinnvoll ist ein Highend-Board  wie das Taichi zu kaufen und dann in einem Jahr einfach die CPU zu  wechseln, oder ob ich jetzt lieber ein Mittelklasseboard wie das MSI  X470 Gaming Pro kaufe und im nächsten Jahr dann Board und CPU zusammen  erneuere und die alten Teile in den Linux-Arbeits-PC umbaue.



?
Brauchst Du zwei PCs oder einen?
Wenn nur einen lohnt es sich nicht zweimal anzufangen.
Auch dürften die FPS in Spielen beim Zen2 sich primär nur dann bemerkbar machen wenn Du schon ne High-End CPU und TFT hast.
60 FPS sollte der Ryzen5-2600 idR. hinkriegen.


----------



## Tim1974 (24. Juli 2018)

*AW: Die besten X470 Mainboards?*

Mein ältestes noch in Betrieb befindliches Mainboard ist aus dem Jahre 2004, ein Asus P5 GDC-V Deluxe, es läuft noch einwandfrei, wie am ersten Tag, von kleineren Problemen mal abgesehen.
Heutige CPUs haben so ein Leistungsüberangebot, daß man sie wunderbar 10 Jahre und länger noch für gewöhnliche, eher anspruchslose Arbeiten nutzen kann, wie z.B. im Netz zu surfen, Mails, Office, Videos schauen etc., darum versuche ich die Komponenten so auszuwählen, daß sie eine maximale Lebensdauer erreichen können, ich bin nicht für ex und hop, ich denke da auch an die Umweltbelastung und die Belastung des Geldbeutels.

Natürlich nützt meine Herangehensweise auch nichts, wenn die Elkos noch wie neu sind, dafür aber die Spannungswandler durchbrennen, es muß also alles guter Qualität sein, sonst macht es keinen Sinn.
Vielleicht kauf ich mir wirklich das Asrock X470 Taichi, ist zwar sauteuer, aber wenns dafür lange hält und ich nächstes Jahr noch bedenkenlos einen Ryzen 3700X drauf stecken und übertakten kann, ist es das Geld doch wert.


----------



## defender197899 (24. Juli 2018)

*AW: Die besten X470 Mainboards?*

ich würde mir max wenn es  sehr gut sein soll dann ein  C6H  im Abverkauf.
Asus ROG Crosshair VI Hero AMD X370 So.AM4 Dual Channel DDR4 ATX Retail - AMD | Mindfactory.de


----------



## moonshot (24. Juli 2018)

*AW: Die besten X470 Mainboards?*

10 Std 10 Jahre bei 85°C kein Problem. Die Dinger werden nicht wärmer als die CPU. Ich hab meine noch nie über 55°C gebracht.


----------



## syslog (24. Juli 2018)

*AW: Die besten X470 Mainboards?*

Tim1974
grobe Orientierung : bis 140 € VRM ausreichend
                                            bis 180 € VRM beser 
                                            ab 200 € VRM Highend
Das Asus Rog Strix F hat die gleiche VRM wie das C7H und kostet 199€, hier hast Du alle Overclocking möglichkeiten und sehr gute RAM Kompatibilität und gute Bios pflege.
Aber anstelle immer mehr Threads aufzumachen jetzt kaufen und glücklich werden


----------



## onlygaming (24. Juli 2018)

*AW: Die besten X470 Mainboards?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Erstens hab ich nun fast alles geklärt, da braucht es keinen neuen Beratungsthread mehr und zweitens freue ich mich ja drauf, den PC selbst zusammen zu bauen, da brauche ich keine Hilfe bei.



Deine Worte bevor du wieder 2-3 Threads erstellt hast, die man sich hätte sparen können und in den bestimmt schon über 10! Über 10! Threads die du erstellt hast zu deinem PC hätte klären können. Warum kriegen es hier täglich Leute hin in EINEM Thread einen GANZEN PC zu planen und sich diesen zu kaufen und Spaß zu haben? Ich verstehe es echt nicht.

Machst aus allem eine Wissenschaft, kauf doch einfach ein X470 Master SLI und tu nicht so als gäbe es nur EIN 2700X fähiges Board welches länger als 24 Stunden damit hält.


----------



## markus1612 (24. Juli 2018)

*AW: Die besten X470 Mainboards?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Ich meinte nicht die Anzahl an Elkos, sondern die Stundenzahl, mit der diese oft angegeben werden, z.B. Nichicon 12K Black Caps bei Asrock...
> Irgendwer meinte neulich das Asus Prime X470 Pro hätte nur 5K Caps, damit ist es für mich ausgeschieden, zumal es auch noch teurer ist als die meisten anderen genannten Boards.
> 
> Was ich also gerne hätte:
> ...



Dir ist schon bewusst, dass a) und b) eigentlich nur Marketing sind?


----------



## Zeitdieb13 (24. Juli 2018)

*AW: Die besten X470 Mainboards?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Vielleicht kauf ich mir wirklich das Asrock X470 Taichi, ist zwar sauteuer, .



Reden wir vom normalem oder vom ultimative?


----------



## Tim1974 (24. Juli 2018)

*AW: Die besten X470 Mainboards?*

Ich weiß, ich mache aus der ganzen Sache echt eine Wissenschaft, aber zum einen macht es mir halt Spaß, nach dem Optimum für meine Bedürfnisse zu suchen und zu anderen möchte ich mir hinterher nicht sagen müssen, "Mensch, das war eine Fehlentscheidung, hier hättest du besser xyz gekauft...", denn das hab ich schon oft erlebt.
Von meinen bisherigen Built-By-Ordner-PCs war neu etwa jeder zweite defekt, irgendein Teil hatte halt in jedem Rechner ein Problem, meist ein schwerwiegendes, ich bin also ziemlich gebrandmarkt in dieser Hinsicht und deswegen chronisch mißtrauisch und spektisch bei allen Elektronikkäufen. Wahrscheinlich aber wird sich das im Laufe der Zeit geben, weil ich ja nun einen vertrauenswürdigen Händler gefunden habe...

Zum Thema:
Mit Taichi meinte ich immer das "normale" Taichi, nie das noch teurere Ultimate (wer braucht sowas eigentlich? ).
Ihr meint also 4 Phasen Spannungswandlung mit Doppler reicht für einen übertakteten R7-2700X aus, um so ein System 5 Jahre und mehr stabil täglich nutzen zu können? Ich bin da ein wenig skeptisch... 
Was die Vorschläge für die Boards mit Highend-VRMs betrifft, z.B. das Asus Strix, hat dieses denn dann wenigstens auch 10K Elkos?


----------



## onlygaming (24. Juli 2018)

*AW: Die besten X470 Mainboards?*

Mit einem X470 Master SLI wird das ziemlich sicher drin sein. Mit jedem X470 Board ab 120€ geht das.


----------



## Tim1974 (24. Juli 2018)

*AW: Die besten X470 Mainboards?*

Die billigsten kosten ja schon ca. 142 Euro und B450 gibts noch gar nicht wirklich, hab nur eines für rund 200 Euro gefunden. Das was man an den CPUs sparen kann, wird beim Mainboardverkauf dann wieder aufgeschlagen, hab ich den Eindruck.
Man überlege nur mal am Beispiel mit dem Taichi Ultimate, was über 250 Euro kostet, wer hätte früher über 500 DM nur für ein Mainboard ausgegeben? 

In meinem konkreten Fall muß ich jetzt überlegen, ob ich einen Unterbau wähle, den ich später noch mit einer Zen2 oder 3 CPU aufrüsten will, oder ob ich einen preiswerten Rechner kaufe, der dann so bleibt und in 1-2 Jahren zum Zweitrechner degradiert wird, wenn ich dann einen neuen Highend-Rechner gekauft habe. Diese Entscheidung kann mir hier natürlich niemand abnehmen, aber dadurch wirkt mein Vorgehen vielleicht manchmal etwas wirr und ziellos, weil ich zwei Alternativen durchplane und mich dann spontan entscheiden werde, was es wird.


----------



## onlygaming (24. Juli 2018)

*AW: Die besten X470 Mainboards?*

Gott bitte bewahre uns vor deinen DM Vergleichen 

Es gibt Leute die haben damals 1000DM für die ersten TFT´s ausgegeben.

Die Mainboards müssen halt erst im Preis fallen, das X370 Killer SLI ist auch mit 170€ in den ersten Monaten eingestiegen. 
Muss jeder selber wissen. 


Man KÖNNTE ja auch ein X370 Brett nehmen und...... kommt ja nicht in Frage.


----------



## defender197899 (24. Juli 2018)

*AW: Die besten X470 Mainboards?*

Das ASRock Master Sli  ist das Geld nicht wert  die VRM sind Schrott 
YouTube
Ich würde entweder das  Asus C6H oder das Gigabyte x 370 Gaming 5  oder das X370 Taichi nehmen  wobei das Taichi vom Bios her zickig sein soll.


----------



## syslog (24. Juli 2018)

*AW: Die besten X470 Mainboards?*

Ich dachte Du wolltest den 2600x ???
Oder jetzt doch den 2700x ???
Oder den 3700x ???
Oder den 4700x ???
Oder .........................  ????

Es spielt schon eine Rolle ob man auf einem Board einen 2600x oder einen 10700x drauf macht, denn ein 2600x macht keinem Board probleme.
Das Rog Strix F ist Highend bei allem auch VRM, glaube mir soviel Overclocken kannst Du gar nicht, denn das macht weder die CPU noch der RAM mit.
Hinzu kommt Du hast Garantie und normal wen etwas Defekt geht ist es am Anfang und dann hält das auch 10 Jahre durch.
Also jetzt kaufen, sonst bekommst Du gar kein Ryzen mehr, weil es dann schon Quantum Computer gibt


----------



## JoM79 (24. Juli 2018)

*AW: Die besten X470 Mainboards?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> ...und mich dann spontan entscheiden werde, was es wird.


Made my day.

Willst nicht vielleicht doch den Coffeelake Refresh kaufen?


----------



## Tim1974 (24. Juli 2018)

*AW: Die besten X470 Mainboards?*

Es wäre extrem verlockend für mich noch auf Zen2 zu warten, aber ich hab irgendwie keine Lust mehr, noch fast ein Jahr zu warten und Spiele als Diashow auf dem A10-7800 zu "genießen". 

Warum ich wieder vom 2700X runter bin, ganz einfach, das Mehr an Spieleleistung steht in keinen Verhältnis zum höheren Anschaffungspreis und vorallem zum Energiehunger und der i5-8400 ist immer noch in vielen Spielen schneller, bei fast nur der halben TDP-Einstufung.
Also besser jetzt nur einen 65 Watt Ryzen Hexacore und nächstes Jahr dann einen vielleicht 65 Watt 12 Core 24 Thread mit Allcore 5 GHz.


----------



## JoM79 (24. Juli 2018)

*AW: Die besten X470 Mainboards?*

Träumst du eigentlich den ganzen Tag?
Aber egal, dann kauf dir jetzt einfach den R7 2600.
Dazu den Noctua Kühler von dem du die ganze erzählst.
Gehäuse hast ja auch schon, genauso wie RAM.
Dazu dann noch das Taichi und fertig.
Hätte man auch in einem Thread in der Kaufberatung auf 2 Seiten abhandeln können.
Dazu hätte es keine 15 Threads mit 50+ Seiten gebraucht.


----------



## Tim1974 (24. Juli 2018)

*AW: Die besten X470 Mainboards?*

So in die Richtung wird es auch gehen, allerdings gibt es keinen Ryzen*7*-2600! 

Sieht wirklich so aus, als ob ich das Taichi nehme, denn Bluetooth wollte ich sonst sowieso nachrüsten und WLAN schadet auch nicht, wenn der PC mal wo anders stehen sollte, wo das LAN-Kabel nicht hin reicht.
Ich kann also die Preise für das WLAN/Bluetooth-Dongle vom Kaufpreis des Taichi abziehen und habe dazu dann noch eine super Spannungsversorgung und wohl auch die besten Elkos auf dem Markt, außerdem einen netten Support, dem man Mails schicken kann und der darauf auch geduldig und ausführlich antwortet!


----------



## JoM79 (24. Juli 2018)

*AW: Die besten X470 Mainboards?*

Oh tut mir leid, dachte der wäre Highend und somit in der Highend Reihe.

Na dann kauf endlich und mach da nicht lang rum.


----------



## HisN (25. Juli 2018)

*AW: Die besten X470 Mainboards?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> außerdem einen netten Support, dem man Mails schicken kann und der darauf auch geduldig und ausführlich antwortet!



ganz anders als das Forum^^
Aber wir bekommen ja auch kein Geld dafür


----------



## Tim1974 (25. Juli 2018)

*AW: Die besten X470 Mainboards?*

Und die anderen Hersteller, bekommen die kein Geld? Trotzdem antwortet MSI bisher nicht und in den Support-Unterforen hier tut sich auch nichts auf meine Fragen hin, außer einer Antwort von Gigabyte, die nicht mehr als null Aussage hat. 
Ich nehme das so wie mit AMD und Intel, da wo ich mich als Kunde ernst genommen und gut behandelt fühle, da kaufe ich auch, also AMD und Asrock!


----------



## JoM79 (25. Juli 2018)

*AW: Die besten X470 Mainboards?*

Dann mach das endlich.
Gehst heute nachmittag los und am Wochenende kannst alles zusammenbauen.
Heisst wenn du Samstag morgen anfängst, kannst du Samstag nachmittag schön zocken.


----------



## JoM79 (25. Juli 2018)

*AW: Die besten X470 Mainboards?*

Shop ist uninteressant.
Er hat seinen lokalen Händler und kauft nicht im Internet.


----------



## bastian123f (25. Juli 2018)

*AW: Die besten X470 Mainboards?*

Jetzt mal ehrlich. Was soll das Tim? Du hast bereits einen Thread für Board + RAM und jetzt öffnest du für beide Themen nochmal jeweils einen Thread. Im Alten Thread wurdest du schon beraten. 

Langsam reicht es wirklich. Es gibt hier Leute im Forum, welche wirklich Hilfe benötigen und auch annehmen. 

Du wiederum kennst dich soweit gut aus. Also warum erstellst du weiterhin Threads zu bereits fertigen Themen und lässt dir dann nicht weiter helfen und redest immer weiter dagegen.
Wahrscheinlich kommen morgen noch weitere Threads zu den einzelnen Gehäusen.

Willst du nun einen PC oder nicht?

Meine Empfehlung: Erstelle einen Beratungsthread für ein Gesamtpaket. Teile uns mit, welches Gehäuse du genau willst und was du dir sonst noch vorstellst. Dann bekommst du ein System zusammengestellt und die Teile bestellst du dann und fertig.

Was du hier aufziehst ist mittlerweile nur noch Kindergarten.

Board und RAM für Ryzen 2000?


----------



## markus1612 (25. Juli 2018)

*AW: Die besten X470 Mainboards?*



bastian123f schrieb:


> Jetzt mal ehrlich. Was soll das Tim? Du hast bereits einen Thread für Board + RAM und jetzt öffnest du für beide Themen nochmal jeweils einen Thread. Im Alten Thread wurdest du schon beraten.
> 
> Langsam reicht es wirklich. Es gibt hier Leute im Forum, welche wirklich Hilfe benötigen und auch annehmen.
> 
> ...



Das mit dem "gut auskennen" stelle ich mal ganz leise in Frage, wenn ich mir die Threads und deren Inhalt so anschaue.


----------



## Tim1974 (25. Juli 2018)

*AW: Die besten X470 Mainboards?*



markus1612 schrieb:


> Das mit dem "gut auskennen" stelle ich mal ganz leise in Frage, wenn ich mir die Threads und deren Inhalt so anschaue.



Nein, das ist der einzige Punkt in dem er recht hat! 

Ich kenne mich aber nur theoretisch ganz gut aus, wenns wirklich ins Detail geht oder um praktische Erfahrungen, kennen sich hier andere teils deutlich besser aus.
Wenn ich, wie es den Anschein hat, immer gegen rede, heißt das nicht, daß mir die Vorschläge und Einwände der Teilnehmer unwichtig wären, ich diskutiere halt nur drüber und dabei wird mir oft einiges klar, manchmal auch erst Tage später wenn ich etwas drüber gebrütet habe.

Mit dem Board-Threads habt ihr recht, das war mein Fehler, ich hab den anderen Thread einfach nicht mehr gefunden, keine Ahnung warum, war jedenfalls keine Absicht von mir.


----------



## JoM79 (25. Juli 2018)

*AW: Die besten X470 Mainboards?*

Du hast den Thread nicht gefunden?
Dein Ernst?
Du bist nicht in der Lage mit der Maus auf deinen Namen zu gehen und dann auf "Meine Themen" zu klicken?
Lass das mit dem PC mal lieber sein, das kann nur böse enden.

Echt unglaublich, hat den Thread nicht mehr gefunden.
Notiz an mich selber: Tim1974 ignorieren, der kriegt nix auf die Reihe und babbelt nur Unsinn.
Und dann noch behaupten, er kennt sich gut aus.


----------



## Tim1974 (25. Juli 2018)

*AW: Die besten X470 Mainboards?*

Ja, ich hab ihn nicht gefunden, hab allerdings auch nicht lange gesucht, ich mache ebenso wie jeder andere Mensch Fehler und habe wenigstens das Rückrad auch dazu zu stehen.
Aber du darfst mich künftig gerne ignorieren, wertvolle Infos gehen mir dadurch zum Glück nicht verloren, wohl aber einiges an Spam und Beleidigungen...


----------



## Tim1974 (25. Juli 2018)

*AW: Die besten X470 Mainboards?*

Was du hier abziehst ist gerade echt Kindergarten, jeder kann mal etwas übersehen, erstrecht wenn man nur kurz die abonnierten Threads durch geht und nicht die Suchfunktion nutzt. Aber du bist sicher absolut unfehlbar, nicht? 
Im übrigen ist es relativ normal, daß man in eigenen Threads das Thema im Laufe der Zeit etwas erweitert, weil ab und zu neue Aspekte in den Vordergrund rücken, die einem beim Thread erstellen noch gar nicht in den Sinn kamen.
Immerhin geht es in meinen Aussagen fast immer um das Thema PC, Hardware usw., wohingegen viele der angeblich so unglaublich erfahrenen Nutzer hier nur OT/Spam und beleidigendes von sich geben, die Rückschlüsse die ich daran ziehe sind relativ eindeutig, besagte Teilnehmer haben in Wirklichkeit überhaupt nicht viel Ahnung, sie wollen nur rum prollen und sich wichtig tun und drücken in Wirklichkeit vornehmlich Tasten um kleine Männchen über den Bildschirm zu bewegen...


----------



## bastian123f (25. Juli 2018)

*AW: Die besten X470 Mainboards?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Mit dem Board-Threads habt ihr recht, das war mein Fehler, ich hab den anderen Thread einfach nicht mehr gefunden, keine Ahnung warum, war jedenfalls keine Absicht von mir.



Du wolltest ihn nicht finden. Entweder du kommst in 1 Minute durch dein Profil und Meine Themen dort hin, oder du gehst einfach auf den Themenbereich Mainboard. Da war er auf der ersten Seite. 

Hauptsache aus der Sache herausreden...


----------



## Tim1974 (25. Juli 2018)

*AW: Die besten X470 Mainboards?*

Ich machte doch genau das Gegenteil, ich hab nicht gründlich gesucht, nur kurz auf die abonnierten Threads geschaut und da war er nach unten gerutscht, ich hab ihn einfach dort übersehen, war mein Fehler, ich stehe dazu.


----------



## JoM79 (25. Juli 2018)

*AW: Die besten X470 Mainboards?*

Ich habs dir schon mal erklärt.
Du hättest 1 Thread mit 2 Seiten für einen neuen PC gebraucht.
Aber machst lieber 15 verschiedene auf, mit Diskussionen über zig Seiten.
Dass dich dann hier keiner mehr für voll nimmt, sollte da durchaus klar sein.

Zudem erzählst du immer wieder wie viel Ahnung du doch hast und guckt man sich dann deine Aussagen an, merkt man schnell wie wenig Ahnung du doch hast.
Aktuelles Beispiel:


Tim1974 schrieb:


> Außerdem kommen eventuell noch Schwankungen im Stromnetz dazu, wenn ich z.B. 253 Volt an der Steckdose habe, kommt doch dann auch noch mehr beim RAM an, oder nicht?


Mit der passenden Antwort:


EyRaptor schrieb:


> Ahhhhhhrgl
> 
> Was glaubst du eigentlich was das Netzteil so macht? Es soll (ziemlich) gleichmäßige Ausgangsspannungen ausgeben (12V, 5V, 3,3, -12V, 5VSB), egal ob auf der Eingangsseite die etwas Spannung schwankt.
> Gute Netzteile kann man übrigens ohne einen Schalter zu betätigen mit dem 110V US und 240V EU Stromnetz betreiben. Es kommt bei beiden am Ende 12V raus.
> ...


----------



## FKY2000 (25. Juli 2018)

*AW: Die besten X470 Mainboards?*

Besser als ein "Rückrad" wäre sicherlich ein Rückgrat. Und noch besser wären "Eier" 

Für mich ist es bisher pure Unterhaltung, was von dir so an Threads und Themen kommt...denke, da bin ich auch nicht so ganz alleine. 

Was mich aber irritiert:
Zwischendurch war ich eine Zeit lang verunsichert, da ich angenommen habe, du machst das absichtlich und beömmelst dich vor dem Rechner darüber, dass du auf deine immer absonderlicheren Posts noch ernsthafte Antworten bekommst und andere User wiederum verärgerte Statements abgeben. Dann habe ich über die Möglichkeit einer Studie zum Thema Trollen und (soziales) Verhalten in öffentlichen Foren gedacht, den Gedanken aber aufgrund einiger Widersprüche wieder verworfen.

Bitte kläre uns auf, was es mit Dir auf sich hat. Sollte es sich hier nämlich um gelebte  "online" Inklusion handeln, was ich keineswegs abwertend verstanden wissen möchte, kann man aus einem ganz anderen Blickwinkel und passender auf dich eingehen. 

Ich hoffe Du fühlst dich davon nicht angegriffen. Das ist absolut nicht die Absicht meines Posts. Bitte verstehe, dass deine Beiträge mich hier zu dieser Nachfrage veranlassen. 

Gesendet von meinem HUAWEI G7-L01 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Venom89 (25. Juli 2018)

*AW: Die besten X470 Mainboards?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Sieht wirklich so aus, als ob ich das Taichi nehme, denn Bluetooth wollte ich sonst sowieso nachrüsten und WLAN schadet auch nicht, wenn der PC mal wo anders stehen sollte, wo das LAN-Kabel nicht hin reicht.
> Ich kann also die Preise für das WLAN/Bluetooth-Dongle vom Kaufpreis des Taichi abziehen und habe dazu dann noch eine super Spannungsversorgung und wohl auch die besten Elkos auf dem Markt, außerdem einen netten Support, dem man Mails schicken kann und der darauf auch geduldig und ausführlich antwortet!



Moment mal. War da nicht mal was?
Genau, gleich gefunden. Und du nicht deinen eigenen Thread von gestern.



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Hoffen wirs, daß die Strahlungswerte geringer geworden sind.
> 
> Ich hab ein Smartphone, aber das hat unter 0,6 Watt SAR, ich glaub sogar nur 0,34 Watt oder so, darauf hab ich beim Kauf geachtet. Außerdem telefoniere ich nicht viel damit und nachts wirds in den Flugzeugmodus geschaltet.
> WLAN am Router hab ich übrigens gleich deaktiviert gehabt, noch nie benutzt, brauche ich ja auch überhaupt nicht mit meinem beiden stationären PCs hier.
> ...


----------



## Tim1974 (31. Juli 2018)

*AW: Die besten X470 Mainboards?*

Nochmal zurück zum Thema Mainboards bitte, ich war eigentlich fest entschlossen das Asrock X470 Taichi zu nehmen, da es aber doch extrem teuer ist und ich für einen Ryzen 2600 (non-X), den ich wahrscheinlich auch nie deutlich übertakten werde sicherlich kein absolutes Highend-Board wie das Taichi brauche, das Asrock X470 Master-SLI aber aus dem Rennen ist und ich positives zu den MSI-Elkos erfahren habe, überlege ich als Option vielleicht doch das MSI X470 Gaming Pro zu nehmen, damit würde ich etwa 90 Euro beim gesamten System sparen.

Meint ihr denn, das MSI X470 Gaming Pro bietet irgendwelche Nachteile gemessen am Asrock X470 Master SLI oder Asus Prime X470 Pro oder anderen Boards deutlich unter 200 Euro?
Wie ist es mit den Spannungswandlern, die sollen laut dem Test von Torsten hier ja angeblich etwa bei 75°C gelegen haben, ist das hoch, oder ist das ein guter Wert, bei dem man eine lange Lebensdauer des Boards erwarten kann?
Die Werte wurden in dem Test aber glaub ich mit einem voll ausgefahrenen Octacore erzielt, ich würde aber nur den Ryzen 2600 drauf schnallen und wenn dann nur geringfügig übertakten (ohne Spannungserhöhung), welche VRM-Temperatur würde ich dann bei voller Auslastung auf alles Threads vermutlich erreichen?


----------



## defender197899 (31. Juli 2018)

*AW: Die besten X470 Mainboards?*

Das ASRock Master Sli hat  SEHR schlechte VRMs   . Ich würde  für nen 2000er Ryzen nur  das Taichi,das C7H  oder das Aorus Gaming 7 nehmen  die anderen  sind gelinde gesagz das Geld nicht wert  ,wer billig kauft kauft 2 mal .


----------



## Tim1974 (31. Juli 2018)

*AW: Die besten X470 Mainboards?*

Ich hab das X470 Taichi jetzt auch fest eingeplant, vorallem weil ich die CPU irgendwann eventuell nochmal aufrüsten will und da möchte ich das Board dann weiter nutzen.
WLAN und Bluetooth finde ich auch nicht unwichtig, beides werde ich wahrscheinlich brauchen und das Taichi bringt beides gleich mit, da kann ich mir die Kosten für ein Nachrüstmodul dann sparen, was den hohen Board-Preis wieder etwas relativiert.
Außerdem möchte ich irgendwie keine 4 Phasen Stromversorgung, auch nicht wenn die Phasen gedoppelt sind, ich möchte mindestes 6 echte Phasen und das mit Doppelung.
Auch die VRM-Kühlung mit Heatpipe beim Taichi finde ich super, so kann ich mit dem Towerkühler die hintere Hauptreihe der VRMs mit kühlen lassen und durch die Heatpipe bekommt auch die obere VRM-Reihe Kühlung mit ab.


----------



## defender197899 (31. Juli 2018)

*AW: Die besten X470 Mainboards?*

Mein Gigabyte K7 hat 6 echte Phasen  und ich bin damit super zufrieden  auch das X370 prime pro  hatte auch 6 echte Phasen  unter dem kommt mir auch nix ins Haus  für meinen 8 Kerner . Was bei dem Gigabyte für ein X370 echt gut ist ist der RAM Support  ,das Board würd ich mir auch mal ankucken.


----------



## Tim1974 (31. Juli 2018)

*AW: Die besten X470 Mainboards?*

Mag sein, aber was hat das Gigabyte für Elkos? auch 12K Black Caps?


----------



## JoM79 (1. August 2018)

*AW: Die besten X470 Mainboards?*

Was erhoffst du dir von den Elkos?
Die werden im Betrieb vielleicht 50°C heiss und das auch nicht immer.
Caps mit mindestens 5000 Stunden bei 105°C werden dann wohl wie lange halten?


----------



## Tim1974 (1. August 2018)

*AW: Die besten X470 Mainboards?*

5000h bei 105°C bedeutet ganz sicher nicht 10000h bei 50°C, daher keine Ahnung wie man das genau ausrechnet.
Auf dem Asrock X470 Taichi hab ich alles was ich will, 12K Elkos, 6 echte VRM-Phasen mit Dopplern, WLAN und Bluetooth, hochwertige Audiolösung und vieles mehr.
Nach meinen Recherchen hätte ich nun aber auch kein Problem mehr mit dem MSI X470 Gaming Plus, aber da ich den PC ja nochmal aufrüsten will, lieber gleich ein Highend-Board.


----------



## Schaffe89 (1. August 2018)

*AW: Die besten X470 Mainboards?*

Absolut unwichtig, für einen Ryzen 2600 reicht auch ein B350 Board.
Ich sehe bei deinem Vorhaben nicht einen Grund für so ein teures Board.
Ich hab mir erst vor kurzem ein gebrauchtes für 35 Euro geholt, der 2600 läuft wunderbar mit aktuellem Bios und war mit 129,90 bei Mindfactory extrem günstig.


----------



## JoM79 (1. August 2018)

*AW: Die besten X470 Mainboards?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> 5000h bei 105°C bedeutet ganz sicher nicht 10000h bei 50°C, daher keine Ahnung wie man das genau ausrechnet.


Du hast keine Ahnung davon, aber schliesst gleich eine Möglichkeit aus?
Jedesmal wenn ich bei dir das Gefühl habe man macht einen Schritt vorwärts, machst du drei zurück.
Naja, obwohl deine Aussage ja stimmt.
Lebensdauer von Elektrolytkondensatoren in Netzteilen
Lies das mal bitte.
Wenn ich mich nicht verrechnet habe, sind es 160.000h.
Dh bei 50°C würden sie bei 24h täglicher Nutzung 18 Jahre halten.
Und das reicht dir also nicht?


----------



## Rolk (1. August 2018)

*AW: Die besten X470 Mainboards?*



Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Absolut unwichtig, für einen Ryzen 2600 reicht auch ein B350 Board.
> Ich sehe bei deinem Vorhaben nicht einen Grund für so ein teures Board.
> Ich hab mir erst vor kurzem ein gebrauchtes für 35 Euro geholt, der 2600 läuft wunderbar mit aktuellem Bios und war mit 129,90 bei Mindfactory extrem günstig.



Er will glaube ich noch einmal auf einen kommenden Ryzen, vermutlich das Topmodell, aufrüsten. Ansonsten hast du absolut recht. Aber ich hatte ihm schon früh genug eine Mindfactory Aktion verlinkt, wo dem R5 2600 ein einfaches Board gratis beilag. Nichts zu machen...


----------



## JoM79 (1. August 2018)

*AW: Die besten X470 Mainboards?*

Er bestellt doch eh nicht online.


----------



## _Berge_ (1. August 2018)

*AW: Die besten X470 Mainboards?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Auf dem Asrock X470 Taichi hab ich alles was ich will, 12K Elkos, 6 echte VRM-Phasen mit Dopplern, WLAN und Bluetooth, hochwertige Audiolösung und vieles mehr.




Ist ja auch ein Top Board ohne Frage...

Aber hast du nichtmal einen Thread aufgemacht der Seitenlange Diskussionen über Strahlung von Hardware beinhaltete? 

Ich bin gespannt ob du bestellst, kannst ja dann ein Tagebuch öffnen und den Zusammenbau dokumentieren 

Online hast du aber mehr Auswahl bei den Komponenten, bedenke das bitte nochmal bevor du dich selbst "kastrierst"


----------



## Schaffe89 (1. August 2018)

*AW: Die besten X470 Mainboards?*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Er bestellt doch eh nicht online.



Wieso denn nicht? Da will er Auswahl und das beste haben und dann gibt er sinnlos viel Geld für das Board aus, b450 Boards sind breit verfügbar, und anstatt dann eins für 75 Euro zu nehmen und beim.RAM auf CL14 3200/3400 zu setzen, nimmt er dann ein 170 Euro Board und will schäbigen DDR 4 2667, oder 3000er CL16??

Ryzen 2 läuft doch auf den B450 Boards dann genauso.

Also ich werd aus dem ganzen absolut nicht schlau. Kauft er die Sachen überhaupt wirklich?
Wieso nicht alles zusammen bei MF bestellen und die Zusammenstellung posten und dann auf maximale Leistung und Sinn optimieren lassen??

Mit dem.B_50 Board kann man dann auch den 2600x nehmen.


----------



## Tim1974 (1. August 2018)

*AW: Die besten X470 Mainboards?*

Zum einen will ich nächstes Jahr wahrscheinlich ein CPU-Upgrade auf 12 oder 16 Kerne vornehmen, zum anderen möchte ich WLAN und Bluetooth onboard haben und ich möchte eine Boardkühlung, die alle Bauteile auch bei über 30°C Raumtemperatur weit außerhalb des kritischen Bereiches hält, die 30°C erreiche ich heute vielleicht noch. 

Klar könnte ich bei Mindfactory bestellen, die haben super Preise, aber ich möchte 30 Tage Rückgaberecht haben und im Laden vor Ort abholen und zurück bringen können.


----------



## Tim1974 (1. August 2018)

*AW: Die besten X470 Mainboards?*

Ist halt eine Kulanzregelung, nehme ich mal an, aber viele größere Elektronikmärkte und Ketten bieten sowas heute schon an, selbst bei Saturn glaub ich, kann ich Ware 14 Tage lang zurück bringen.


----------



## JoM79 (1. August 2018)

*AW: Die besten X470 Mainboards?*

Willst du nicht mal deinen ominösen Laden benennen?


----------



## Schaffe89 (1. August 2018)

*AW: Die besten X470 Mainboards?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Zum einen will ich nächstes Jahr wahrscheinlich ein CPU-Upgrade auf 12 oder 16 Kerne vornehmen



Und dafür kaufst du heute schon das Board, obwohl es sich für Gaming absolut nicht lohnen wird. Zumal du das jetzige Board dann auch weiter mit dem 2600er im.anderen PC weiterlaufen lassen kannst.
Was wenn das 470er die 16 Kern CPU nicht mehr richtig unterstützt?


Tim1974 schrieb:


> zum anderen möchte ich WLAN und Bluetooth onboard haben und ich möchte eine Boardkühlung, die alle Bauteile auch bei über 30°C Raumtemperatur weit außerhalb des kritischen Bereiches hält, die 30°C erreiche ich heute vielleicht noch.



Und das soll mit einem.guten B450 Board nicht gehen? Warum?
Wlan gibt es auch damit und warum du das benötigst wenn du doch gar kein Wlan hast ist mir auch schleierhaft.


Tim1974 schrieb:


> Klar könnte ich bei Mindfactory bestellen, die haben super Preise, aber ich möchte 30 Tage Rückgaberecht haben und im Laden vor Ort abholen und zurück bringen können.



Hast halt nur 14 Tage, und?
Vor Ort abholen bzw zurückbringen, das wäre mir die Eingeschränktheit beim.RAM niemals wert.



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Ist halt eine Kulanzregelung, nehme ich mal an.



Wie heisst denn der gute Laden?
Würde mich jetzt mal interessieren.


----------



## Tim1974 (1. August 2018)

*AW: Die besten X470 Mainboards?*



Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Und dafür kaufst du heute schon das Board, obwohl es sich für Gaming absolut nicht lohnen wird. Zumal du das jetzige Board dann auch weiter mit dem 2600er im.anderen PC weiterlaufen lassen kannst.
> Was wenn das 470er die 16 Kern CPU nicht mehr richtig unterstützt?



Ok, da hast du schon recht, das ist wohl nicht so recht logisch gedacht gewesen von mir. Wenn ich nun jetzt ein Highend-Board für eine CPU der oberen Mittelklasse kaufe und nächstes Jahr da eine Highend-CPU drauf setzte und für die Mittelklasse-CPU ein Einsteigerboard nachkaufe, ist das wohl gewagt bzw. weniger sinnvoll als  jetzt ein preiswertes Board zu nehmen und nächstes Jahr dann Highend-CPU und Highend-Board zusammen zu kaufen.

Ich bin ja auch immer noch offen ein preiswerteres Board zu nehmen, z.B. das MSI X470 Gaming Plus, allerdings werden da die VRMs sicherlich etwas wärmer und die Elkos sind schlechter, WLAN und Bluetooth muß ich extra dazu kaufen...
Was ich aber gar nicht will ist ein Billigboard, ich möchte schon hochwertige Elkos und eine guter Spannungsversorgung, aber Highend muß es für den R5-2600 wirklich nicht sein.



Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Und das soll mit einem.guten B450 Board nicht gehen? Warum?
> Wlan gibt es auch damit und warum du das benötigst wenn du doch gar kein Wlan hast ist mir auch schleierhaft.



B450-Boards hab ich bisher keine gefunden, werde aber heute nochmal danach suchen.
WLAN brauche ich, weil ich nicht noch ein drittes LAN-Kabel für den dritten PC durch den Kabelkanal legen will, weiß nichtmal mehr ob da noch eines rein paßt, außerdem werde ich sicherlich irgendwann einen WLAN-Drucker haben, den will ich dann auch nicht verkabeln müssen. Bluetooth brauche ich für meine Lautsprecher in Wohnzimmer und Küche, so kann ich z.B. Internet-Radio per Bluetooth vom Wohnzimmer in die Küche auf den Lautsprecher schicken.



Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Hast halt nur 14 Tage, und?
> Vor Ort abholen bzw zurückbringen, das wäre mir die Eingeschränktheit beim.RAM niemals wert.



Mir ist der Service wichtiger, denn 30 Tage sind sehr viel  Zeit um Hardware zu testen und sie ggf. umzutauschen, 14 Tage und dann noch der Postweg, der auch noch Zeit kostet sind mir bei manchen Komponenten einfach zu wenig.



Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Wie heisst denn der gute Laden?
> Würde mich jetzt mal interessieren.



Ich will hier keine Werbung machen. 

Edit:
Ich hab das Thema nun mal etwas erweitert, denn nun gibt es schlagartig ja duzende B450-Boards.
Besonder interessieren tut mich da das "Asus ROG Strix B450-F Gaming", allerdings kostet es fast gleichviel wie das MSI X470 Gaming Plus/Pro, was wäre da nun die bessere Lösung, welches hat die besseren VRMs und Elkos usw.?


----------



## JoM79 (1. August 2018)

Was hat das mit Werbung zu tun?
Ich kauf hauptsächlich bei Alternate und Amazon. 
Hab ich jetzt Werbung gemacht?


----------



## _Berge_ (1. August 2018)

*AW: Die besten X470 Mainboards?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Ich will hier keine Werbung machen.



Hau raus jetzt 

Wir werden Ihnen auch nicht die Bude einrennen


----------



## Tim1974 (1. August 2018)

Nagut, es ist Cyberport, dort habe ich bisher sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht, was Kulanz angeht, ebenso auch oft sehr attraktive Preise gefunden.

Edit:
Ich hab zwei preiswerte und gute Alternativen zu den teuren X470-Boards gefunden:
1. Asrock Fatal1ty B450 Gaming K4
2. MSI B450 Tomahawk

Beide sollen laut dieses Tests: YouTube , hervorragende VRM-Temperaturen haben.

Leider hab ich keinen solchen Test zum Asrock X470 Taichi gefunden.

Ich stelle Fragen und beantworte sie mir anscheinend neuerdings selbst hier, oder? 

Nun legt mal los, soll ich nun eines der beiden genannten B450-Boards kaufen, oder das MSI X470 Gaming Plus oder das teure Asrock X470 Taichi?


----------



## DARPA (1. August 2018)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Nun legt mal los, soll ich nun eines der beiden genannten B450-Boards kaufen, oder das MSI X470 Gaming Plus oder das teure Asrock X470 Taichi?



Keule, das musst du schon selbst entscheiden. Oder willst du ne ferngesteuerte Puppe sein?

Ausserdem, wie soll man dich beraten, wenn du deine Anforderungen und Meinung öfter änderst als die Vorhersagen beim Wetterbericht.


----------



## Tim1974 (1. August 2018)

Leider findet man die B450-Boards noch nicht mit vollständiger Auflistung der Bauteile in der VRM-Tabelle, dafür sind sie wohl doch noch zu neu.
Ich fand den von mir verlinkten Videotest aber sehr gut, auch wenn mein Englisch nicht so doll ist, meine ich doch das wesentliche verstanden zu haben.
Das die Unterscheide bei der VRM-Temperatur aber so krass sind, wenn kein Airflow vorhanden ist, fand ich schon sehr erstaunlich. Manche der Boards liefen dann ja bei ca. 60°C andere bei 120°C. 

Ich ändere meine Anforderungen nicht so oft, ich hab nur beschlossen jetzt erstmal ein leistungsstarkes, aber auch energieeffizientes System zu bauen, was nicht zu teuer werden soll, aber dennoch nur aus hochwertigen Komponenten bestehen soll, abgesehen vom Board und RAM bin ich fertig und werd nun mit dem Bestellen anfangen.
Das Asrock X470 Taichi ist wohl doch etwas zu teuer für mein geplantes System, dann kauf ich wirklich lieber im kommenden Jahr einen Ryzen 3000 mit dann aktuellem Board und jetzt erstmal ein sparsamen 2600 mit einem Top-B450-Board oder preiswertem aber trotzdem soliden X470-Board.

Ob ich mit einem B450 auskomme oder nicht, dabei müßt ihr mir jetzt aber noch helfen, ebenso noch ein bischen bei der RAM-Wahl!


----------



## Thomas_Idefix (1. August 2018)

Mein 2700X läuft mit -0,1 Volt Offset in meinem üblichen Define R4 mit 3 Gehäuselüftern und einem Thermalright Macho drauf bei aktuell knapp 30 Grad im Zimmer seit 15 Minuten mit Prime95.
Die Temperaturen sehen so aus (weiß grade selbst nicht mehr, was die VRM-Temperaturen sind, vielleicht VR T1 und VR T2?):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nicht repräsentativ, weil kein offener Aufbau und undervoltet, aber warum testest du es nicht einfach aus? Bestell das günstigste Board, was von der Ausstattung passt, und gib es notfalls zurück. Genau mit dieser Rückgabemöglichkeit wedelst du doch ständig.
Man kann nicht im Vorhinein alle Dinge abklären, manchmal muss man einfach mal machen.

Und falls du einfach das Rundum-Sorglos-Paket möchtest, kauf dir das Taichi und schnall drauf, was du möchtest. Das ist ein Hobby, da muss man keine zweijähjrige Kosten-Nutzen-Analyse anstellen, bevor man mal 200 Euro ausgibt.


----------



## Schaffe89 (1. August 2018)

*AW: Die besten X470 Mainboards?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Ich bin ja auch immer noch offen ein preiswerteres Board zu nehmen, z.B. das MSI X470 Gaming Plus, allerdings werden da die VRMs sicherlich etwas wärmer und die Elkos sind schlechter, WLAN und Bluetooth muß ich extra dazu kaufen...
> Was ich aber gar nicht will ist ein Billigboard, ich möchte schon hochwertige Elkos und eine guter Spannungsversorgung, aber Highend muß es für den R5-2600 wirklich nicht sein.



Ich dachte das erste was du getan hast, ist aus Strahlungsgründen das Wlan am Router abzuschalten, ok vielleicht bin ich da auf einem alten Stand.
Wlan gibt es auch bei einem 90 Euro B450 Board mit aufgebohrter Spannungsversorgung, da bei non OC und einem Ryzen 5 2600 überhaupt darüber zu sprechen... also das grenzt schon an Probleme sehen wo keine sind.
Absolut jedes Board kann den 2600 völlig problemlos betreiben, ich würde die CPU auch in ein altes A320 stecken und mir um die Elkos und die Spannungswandler erstmal null Gedanken machen.
Vor kurzem hat sogar jemand einen 2700x mit einem alten A320 Board betrieben und gerade mal 2% weniger Leistung gemessen.



> B450-Boards hab ich bisher keine gefunden, werde aber heute nochmal danach suchen.



AMD B450 -> AMD Sockel AM4 -> Desktop Mainboards -> Mainboards -> Hardware | Mindfactory.de



> Mir ist der Service wichtiger, denn 30 Tage sind sehr viel Zeit um Hardware zu testen und sie ggf. umzutauschen, 14 Tage und dann noch der Postweg, der auch noch Zeit kostet sind mir bei manchen Komponenten einfach zu wenig.



Der Postweg spielt keine Rolle und wird gar nicht angerechnet, jedenfalls nicht bei MF, schon oft was zurückgeschickt.
Ich kann es nicht nachvollziehen, dass du dich echt auf 3 RAMs einschränken willst, die nicht mal besonders gut für das Ryzen System sind.
Lass das High End Board weg, kauf 3200, zieh den auf DDR4 3400 CL14 hoch und du hast ein schnelleres System.
Einerseits willst du das beste und mit Bedacht wählen und dann nimmst du so einen RAM dabei?
Und wieso fasst du das nicht in einen Thread zusammen unter Kaufberatung, so ist es doch nur ein heilloses Durcheinander.



> Ich will hier keine Werbung machen.


----------



## Thomas_Idefix (1. August 2018)

Du solltest wirklich endlich mal einen einzigen Kaufberatungsthread aufmachen und dafür die gesammelte Unübersichtlichkeit ad acta legen.

Ständig muss man mehreren Threads folgen, in denen es im Endeffekt um das gleiche oder zusammenhängende Themen geht. Nie ist klar, was gerade der aktuelle Stand ist. Im einem Thread wird die Gehäusewahl zur bis zur Unmöglichkeit erschwert und keine Empfehlung ist strahlungssicher genug. Hier sind aber plötzlich WLAN (das du angeblich überhaupt nicht nutzen willst wegen der Strahlenbelastung!) und Bluetooth (laufen die Lautsprecher mit biologisch-dynamischen Wellen oder was soll das werden?) Kaufargumente. Nur um dann in einem weiteren Thread, in dem du Kaufargumente für zu dem Mainboard passenden RAM möchtest, ständig den aktuellen Stand durchzugeben, welches Mainboard denn gerade deine Gunst anführt.

Da kommt man sich als Helfender echt veräppelt vor bei dem Theater.


----------



## Schaffe89 (1. August 2018)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Ich stelle Fragen und beantworte sie mir anscheinend neuerdings selbst hier, oder?



Nein, alleine ich, der sich aus Verzweiflung normalerweise nicht so oft in deinen Threads meldet, habe selbst ich schon 5mal ein konkretes Mainboard empfohlen.
Das war damals noch ein X370er und hier eben keines, weil ein x beliebiges B450 Board völlig für deine Anforderungen ausreicht.
Sollte kein Wlan oder Blutooth dabei sein, gibt es nachrüstoptionen, dafür sind die PCIE1x Slots da und solche Karten kosten normalerweise nicht mal 10 Euro.

Das Problem ist, dass du beratungsresistent bist, deine Meinung und deine Anforderung quasi stündlich änderst und dich eigentlich schon auf den 2700x + X470 High End Mainboard festgelegt hattest.
Jetzt ist es ein 2600 geworden und nun fällt vielleicht auch die unsinnige Fokussierung auf die Elkos oder SpaWas.#
Und morgen ist es doch der 2600x und übermorgen was anderes.

Wieso nimmst du den die Bitten der Menschen hier, die dir schon seit Monaten sagen, du sollst einen Thread für ein System machen, einfach nicht ernst?
Und wieso hat Cyberport nur 3 RAMs zur Auswahl?


----------



## Tim1974 (1. August 2018)

Das es unklug war so viele Threads aufzumachen hab ich eingesehen, aber da war es dann irgendwie leider schon zu spät und ich wollte nicht noch einen für alles gemeinsam dazu auf machen.
Anfangs dachte ich ja, ich hab nur ein paar konkrete Fragen zu einem Thema, was gut in ein Subforum paßte, dann merkte ich, daß es immer mehr Fragen werden und es kamen weitere Threads in anderen passenden Subforen dazu...
Nun bin ich aber auf der Zielgrade, eigentlich geht es jetzt nur noch um Detailoptimierungen, denn ich könnte jetzt schon alles bestellen, nur würde ich vielleicht dann hier und da merken, daß es nicht die aller beste Wahl war.

Das ich meine Meinungen öfter mal ändere stimmt, aber deswegen lasse ich mich sehr wohl beraten, denn wenn ich beratungsresistent wäre, wäre das Argument mit dem B450-Board nun gar nicht mehr zu mir durch gedrungen, Fakt ist aber, daß ich das Taichi nun wieder aus meiner finalen Planung heraus genommen habe und durch ein gutes B450-Board ersetzt habe.

Warum ich statt dem Ryzen 2700X nun "nur" den 2600 nehme hab ich aber auch schon erklärt gehabt, aber gerne nochmal, ich werde den Rechner vorwiegend für Simulationen und Spiele nutzen, die ideale CPU dafür wäre klar der i7-8700K oder auch schon der i5-8600K, weil diese Simulationen meist schlecht auf viele Threads skalieren und viel Monoleistung brauchen.
Da ich aber nunmal kein Intel mehr will, was durchaus subjektive und persönliche Gründe bei mir hat, bleibt halt nur ein AMD Ryzen und auch wenn der 2700X der schnellste ist, wird er mir bei den Simulationen und Spielen vielleicht rund 10% mehr Leistung gegenüber dem 2600 bieten können, dafür aber unter Volllast aller Threads rund 60 Watt mehr Energie pro Stunde verbrauchen und eventuell ein teures X470-Board brauchen und einen sehr dicken Kühler um meine Temperaturvorstellungen halbwegs zu erfüllen, außerdem kostet er mehr als das Doppelte(!) als der 2600.
Daher seh ich es für sinnvoller jetzt mit dem 2600, der ja nun wahrlich nicht lahm ist, vorlieb zu nehmen, insgesamt ca. 300 Euro zu sparen und notfalls kommendes Jahr einen neuen PC mit Ryzen 3000 zu bauen, der den 2700X nach den bisherigen Prognosen in Grund und Boden rechnen können wird mit doppelt so vielen Threads und ca. 40% mehr IPC und Takt.

Eines kommt noch dazu, zum einen hab ich nie einen kompletten PC selbst gebaut, das ist sozusagen dann jetzt eine Premiere, zum anderen will ich immer mindestens 2 halbwegs aktuelle PCs hier haben, momentan hab ich aber keinen einzigen!
Es ist also durchaus sinnvoll jetzt mit preiswerteren Teilen einige Erfahrungen zu sammeln und dann im nächsten Jahr einen guten Arbeitsrechner daraus zu machen und einen Highend-PC dazu zu kaufen, wenn es wirklich ein echt gravierendes Leistungsplus gibt und das gibt es frühestens bei Ryzen 3000 oder bei Intel vielleicht schon etwas früher.


----------



## Venom89 (1. August 2018)

Es wurde jetzt zig mal nach deiner EMV Phobie, in Bezug auf WLAN und Bluetooth gefragt. Du hattest gesagt du würdest aufgrund der Strahlung, kein WLAN nutzen?
Ignorierst du dies jetzt komplett? 

Ertappt


----------



## Tim1974 (1. August 2018)

Nein, zum einen nutze ich WLAN momentan nur selten, hab es vielleicht in den letzten 3 Monaten 2-3 mal an gehabt und auch immer nur für paar Stunden, zum anderen nutze ich aber Bluetooth recht viel und WLAN will ich künftig auch mehr nutzen.

Sicherlich macht mir der Elektrosmog auch da Gedanken, denn sonst hätte ich es wohl dauerhaft angeschaltet, aber WLAN sehe ich als einen relativ fest definierten Standard, wird weltweit sehr viel genutzt und zumindest bin ich da noch nicht über Schreckensmeldungen gestolpert, beim PC mit Fenster hingegen gibt es keine genauen Meßwerte, der eine sagt so, der andere so, vielen ist es egal, anderen überhaupt nicht...
Ich will mich in der Hinsicht aber allgemein etwas lockern, darum hab ich eben auch angefangen mit den Smart-TVs ab und an WLAN zu nutzen. 
Sollte ich mal ein akuelles Smartphone haben, werde ich auch mehr WLAN nutzen, ebenso wenn ich einen WLAN-fähigen Drucker haben sollte.

Nun wäre es aber schön, wenn wir endlich mal beim Thema "Mainboards"(!) bleiben könnten! 

Hat das Asrock Fatal1ty B450 Gaming K4 nun 3+x Phasen VRM mit Doppelung oder 4+x echte Phasen mit Doppelung?
Haltet ihr das MSI B450 Tomahawk für besser?


----------



## Venom89 (1. August 2018)

Bluetooth sendet auch im 2,4 GHz Bereich.
Du machst dir da wirklich einen Kopf, dass ist unglaublich. 
Wenn du also in Zukunft auf WLAN und Bluetooth setzen wirst, wären bedenken bei einem PC mit Fenster ein wenig seltsam


----------



## Tim1974 (1. August 2018)

Vielleicht wäre es gerade dann besonders wichtig eben kein PC-Fenster zu haben, denn die Bluetooth- und WLAN-Wellen könnten dann den PC selbst stören oder der PC die Funkübertragungen...


----------



## DARPA (1. August 2018)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Hat das Asrock Fatal1ty B450 Gaming K4 nun 3+x Phasen VRM mit Doppelung oder 4+x echte Phasen mit Doppelung?



(3x2)+3, also ohne Doppler


----------



## Tim1974 (1. August 2018)

Also doch eher das MSI B450 Tomahawk, aber leider ist es noch nicht lieberbar bei Cyberport. 
Oder wenns schnell gehen soll notfalls das MSI X470 Gaming Plus.

Beide sollten doch eine sehr gute Lösung für den Ryzen 2600 sein, selbst wenn ich diesen übertakten sollte, oder nicht?

Wie ist das eigentlich mit den Layern, sind nur X470 Board 6-Layer oder auch die B450-Boards oder kann man das generell so gar nicht sagen?

Zum dazu passenden RAM, es wurde bemängelt, daß ich nur 3 Kits zur Wahl gestellt habe, ihr dürft mir gerne aus dem Sortiment von Cyberport das für mich ideale 16 GB Kit mit möglichst hohem Takt und 1,2 Volt heraus suchen!


----------



## JoM79 (1. August 2018)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Vielleicht wäre es gerade dann besonders wichtig eben kein PC-Fenster zu haben, denn die Bluetooth- und WLAN-Wellen könnten dann den PC selbst stören oder der PC die Funkübertragungen...


Nein und nein.
Mein Rechner steht mittlerweile mehrere Wochen offen rum und da stört garnichts.


----------



## EyRaptor (2. August 2018)

Warum willst du so dringend ein Kit welches auf 1,2 V spezifiziert ist?
Ob 1,2 oder 1,35V spielt absolut keine Rolle.


Aber gut , wenn ich bei Cyberport nach 1,2V DDR4 Ram suche, dann komme ich auch bei diesem Kit raus.
16GB (2x8GB) G.Skill Aegis DDR4-3000 CL16 RAM Speicher Kit ++ Cyberport
wurde dir auch schon empfohlen. Kannst es dann ja mit 2933mhz laufen lassen.


----------



## Schaffe89 (2. August 2018)

Das Kit ist nicht der Burner, damit verlierst du gegenüber DDR4 3400 CL14 knapp 10% Leistung.


----------



## EyRaptor (2. August 2018)

Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Das Kit ist nicht der Burner, damit verlierst du gegenüber DDR4 3400 CL14 knapp 10% Leistung.



Würde mir auch besser gefallen.
Aber 3400 CL 14 ist (fast?) immer Samsung-B Die mit 1,35V und das geht ja garnicht.


----------



## Tim1974 (2. August 2018)

Nagut, was wäre das beste Kit mit höherem Takt und notfalls halt 1,35 Volt?

Bedenkt aber bitte, daß das G.Skill gerade mal 155 Euro kostet, ich bin nicht bereit über 200 Euro auszugeben.


----------



## Parabellum08 (2. August 2018)

Irgendwie erinnert mich diese ganze Sache hier an ein Interview mit Charlie Sheen .


----------



## EyRaptor (2. August 2018)

16GB (2x8GB) HyperX Predator DDR4-3333 CL16 RAM Kit ++ Cyberport

16GB (2x8GB) G.Skill Trident Z RGB DDR4-3200 CL16 (16-18-18-38) DIMM RAM Kit ++ Cyberport

16GB (2x8GB) Corsair Vengeance LPX Black DDR4-3200 RAM CL16 (16-18-18-35) ++ Cyberport


----------



## Schaffe89 (2. August 2018)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Nagut, was wäre das beste Kit mit höherem Takt und notfalls halt 1,35 Volt?



Wieso notfalls, was ist denn das jetzt schon wieder für ein Schmarrn?
Also Tim, langsam denke ich an Absicht, was soll denn bitte das Problem an einer spezifizierten Spannung sein?
Lehnst du den Ryzen 2600 auch ab, weil er mit einer bestimmten Spannung betrieben wird? Der 2700x hat oft sogar über 1,4 Volt anliegen.



> Bedenkt aber bitte, daß das G.Skill gerade mal 155 Euro kostet, ich bin nicht bereit über 200 Euro auszugeben.



Dann nimm wenigstens 3200 CL16, aber keinen 2667.
CL14 3200MHz fängt bei ~215 Euro an, den 16er gibts für 185 schon, gut bei Cyberport halt deutlich teurer.
Aber ich verstehe auch hier die Debatte nicht, entweder ich nehm schnellen, günstigen RAM oder icn nehm teureren schnelleren.
Tests wieviel das ausmacht gibts überall im Netz unter anderem bei CB, wieso gibt es da Entscheidungsschwierigkeiten die du nun ein Jahr vor dir herschiebst?


----------



## Thomas_Idefix (2. August 2018)

Die G.Skill Aegis DDR4-3000 CL16, die er auch selbst schon rausgesucht hatte, laufen übrigens laut Cyberport mit 1 2 Volt, sind bei Geizhals und Mindfactory aber mit 1.35 Volt gelistet. Würde da eher von 1,35 Volt ausgehen.

3200er Trident Z sind feine Riegel, und wenn sie dann noch leuchten...


----------



## Tim1974 (2. August 2018)

Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Wieso notfalls, was ist denn das jetzt schon wieder für ein Schmarrn?
> Also Tim, langsam denke ich an Absicht, was soll denn bitte das Problem an einer spezifizierten Spannung sein?



Ok, ich wäre schon beruhigt, wenn ich einen Link bekommen würde, wo bei AMD offiziell 1,35 Volt für den RAM frei gegeben sind, ohne irgendwelche Einschränkungen.

Warum mich die höhere Spannung stört, hab ich ja schon begründet gehabt, früher zu DDR3-Zeiten hab ich hier irgendwo aufgeschnappt, daß alles (deutlich) über 1,5 Volt als langfristig schädlich für den Speicherkontroller in der CPU angesehen wurde, daraus hab ich nun abgeleitet, daß bei DDR4 1,2 Volt unschädlich und 1,35 Volt eventuell schon schädlich sein könnten, wohlbemerkt langfristig gesehen!

Nochmal, was spricht denn gegen diesen?:
16GB (2x8GB) Ballistix Sport LT Grau DDR4-2666 CL16 (16-18-18) RAM Kit ++ Cyberport

Hat zwar nur 2666 MHz, dafür aber meines Wissens nach Dualrank und 1,2 Volt, außerdem relativ günstig und optisch schick, mit Kühlkörper aber nicht so bunt...


----------



## RivaTNT2 (2. August 2018)

Also der RAM hier läuft auf meinem B350 Board mit 1,35V stabil auf 3200, getestet im Memtest bei 4 Durchläufen.
G.Skill RipJaws V schwarz DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-3200, CL16-18-18-38 (F4-3200C16D-16GVKB) ab €'*'149,-- de (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
Werd die nächsten Tage aber mal die Spannung senken und nach jeder Senkung wieder Memtest eine Nacht durchlaufen lassen, kann dann gerne berichten wie tief ich gehen konnte wenn dir das hilft


----------



## EyRaptor (2. August 2018)

ASUS ROG Crosshair VI Hero Extreme Overclocking Guide (Updated to v0.5) - Overclocking.Guide



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schaffe89 (2. August 2018)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> daß bei DDR4 1,2 Volt unschädlich und 1,35 Volt eventuell schon schädlich sein könnten, wohlbemerkt langfristig gesehen!.



Eventuell, vielleicht, sollte könnte dürfte, bestell doch einfach irgendeinen, wenns dich nicht juckt was andere seit Monaten schreiben dann lass es doch bitte einfach bleiben, kauf von mir aus DDR4 2133, aber bitte beende die Scharade endlich.


----------



## JoM79 (4. August 2018)

Ich versteh immer noch nicht, warum du nicht das Taichi kaufst.
Wer 90€ für 4 Lüfter ausgibt, der wird doch wohl auch bei 200€ für nen ordentliches Mainboard nicht zurückstecken.


----------



## Thomas_Idefix (4. August 2018)

Das ergibt schon Sinn, schließlich scheint er den PC ja voraussichtlich nur ein Jahr als Primärrechner nutzen zu wollen.

Warum er das aber überhaupt vorhat, ist mir immer noch ein Rätsel. Anstatt gleich richtig Geld für die Oberklasse auszugeben und sich zusätzlich eine Office-Möre  zuzulegen, wird der komplett überdimensionierte Mittelklasse-Rechner zum Zweit-PC degradiert und dann noch mal richtig Geld für eine Oberklasse-Kiste zum Fenster raus geblasen.


----------



## Tim1974 (4. August 2018)

Ich hab halt von lamen PCs die Nase voll und will zwei richtig schnelle haben. Da der Ryzen 2600 sicher erstmal ausreicht, fange ich so an und wenn ich dann etwa 40% mehr Leistung pro Kern durch mehr IPC und Takt bekomme und zugleich noch die Kernzahl sich verdoppelt, also 12C/24T aufwärts, wird es für mich wieder interessant neu zu kaufen, erst dann wird der Ryzen 2600 zum Zweitrechner degradiert und das heißt dann nicht, daß er mir unwichtig wird, ich nutze die Zweitrechner oft immer noch mehr als die Hauptrechner, weil ich eben wesentlich mehr lese und schreibe und suche und Videos schaue usw. als das ich spiele und Videos konvertiere.

Die heutige Software, vorallem die Spiele nutzen mir eine 8C/16T-CPU einfach noch viel zu selten deutlich aus, da macht es jetzt für mich absolut keinen Sinn eine highend-CPU wie den R7-2700X zu kaufen, auch wenn ich mich darüber natürlich mehr freuen würde, so kann ich mich zumindest über das gesparte Geld freuen und auf die nächste Rechnerplanung und Umsetzung in frühestens gut einem Jahr.

Das Taichi hat mir übrigens Schaffe89 ausgeredet, zum Ausgleich dazu stuft er mich als beratungsresistent ein. 

Fakt ist, wenn wirklich alle AM4-Boards unter ca. 230 Euro nur 4 Layer haben, werd ich vielleicht wirklich das MSI B450 Tomahawk kaufen, würde mich nur ca. 117 Euro kosten und ich wüßte nicht wo es schlechter als das MSI X470 Gaming Plus sein sollte!
Den Dualrank RAM betreibe ich dann halt mit 2400 MHz und bin im grünen Bereich.


----------



## JoM79 (4. August 2018)

Ich denke du willst nen richtig schnellen Rechner haben?
Wie reden hier von nem R5 2600+ GTX 1060+ 2666MHz CL16 RAM.
Damit bist du in Spielen, gerade bei deinen Simulationen, ein ganzes Stück langsamer als ich mit 6700K@4,5GHz+ GTX 1070+ 3200MHz CL16 RAM.
Und ich ordne meinen Rechner als gute Mittelklasse ein.


----------



## Thomas_Idefix (4. August 2018)

Die Stromkosten des 2600X sind nicht tragbar, aber für Office gibts einen extra PC mit dem 2600. Um das zu verstehen, muss man wohl Tim heißen.

Wenn das wirklich ein reiner Übergangsrechner werden soll, kannst du auch noch tiefer gehen mit dem Board, ohne jemals was davon zu merken. Die Zahl deiner Programme, die in einem Jahr mehr Kerne nutzen als heute, dürfte aber vermutlich bei null bis einem liegen.


----------



## Tim1974 (4. August 2018)

Jeder AMD Ryzen oder Intel Coffeelake ist für mich die Basis für einen schnellen Rechner und ich bemesse das nicht an den Abnormitäten, die es so auf dem Markt zu kaufen gibt, die aber eigentlich kaum ein Schwein braucht (denke hier an die Enthusiaten-Plattformen), sondern an der Software, die heute gängig ist und da wird selbst ein Ryzen 2200G oder i3-8100 schon sehr flott sein, jedenfalls haushoch über dem Durchschnittsrechner in einem normalen Haushalt.

Mir reicht das was ich jetzt plane erstmal locker für sicherlich 1-2 Jahre aus, wahrscheinlich noch sehr viel länger, ich mache den nächsten Kauf dann davon abhängig, wie stark die Software in den kommenden Jahren mit einer höheren Kernzahl skaliert.

Ein Ryzen5-2600 ist ein verdammt schneller Prozessor, den als Mittelklasse hinzustellen und zum ca. 5-6% schnelleren 2600X zu raten und diesen dann als Oberklasse einzustufen ist unfug, ebenso es von 5-10% mehr RAM-Geschwindigkeit abhängig zu machen.


----------



## JoM79 (4. August 2018)

Ein 2600X ist genauso Mittelklasse, genau wie 2700 und 2700X gehobene Mittelklasse sind.
Threadripper und Skylake-X als Abnormität zu bezeichnen, halte ich schon für sehr fragwürdig.
Komm jetzt nicht mit, "aber die heutige Software braucht doch nicht mehr als 4 Threads".
Schon mal an die Leute gedacht, die mehr machen als nur eine Software laufen zu lassen?

Du hast doch selber davon geredet Videos zu rendern, zu streamen und zu zocken.
Da sind doch mehr Threads auch eine reine Freude.


----------



## Tim1974 (4. August 2018)

Man muß sich nur die aktuellen Preise bei AMD Ryzen CPUs anschauen (grob aus dem Kopf):
R5-2600 ~ 155 Euro
R5-2600X ~ 210 Euro
R7-2700 ~ 270 Euro
R7-2700X ~ 320 Euro

Wo da der Sweetspot liegt, ist nun wirklich ganz einfach, klar beim 2600 (non-X). Der 2600X bietet vielleicht 5-6% Mehrleistung, kostet aber mal locker über 30% mehr und ist deutlich weniger energieeffizient.
Der 2700 bietet zwar zwei Kerne mehr, dafür hat er durch seine 65 Watt TDP Einstufung mitunter nicht die Möglichkeit seinen vollen Takt zu halten, wenn alle Threads voll ausgelastet werden, ergo kann es sein, daß er gerade in Spielen sogar langsamer ist als der 2600. 
Für die 2C/4T mehr, die der 2700 bietet zahlt man einen saftigen Aufschlag von rund 115 Euro und bekommt dafür sogar noch weniger Takt!
Der 2700X bietet zwar leistungsmäßig am meisten, ist aber meiner Ansicht nach etwas überteuert, er kostet über das doppelte des 2600, leistet bei Auslastung von 1-4 Kernen aber auch nur etwa 7-9% mehr und bei Auslastung aller Kerne liegt sein Vorsprung bei ca. 40%. Übertaktet man den 2600 und ebenso den 2700X schmilzt der Vorsprung noch ein wenig weiter dahin.
Dazu kommt, daß ich finde, der 2700X ist ab Werk zu aggressiv ausgelegt was den Takt angeht, daher auch die 105 Watt TDP Einstufung, meiner Ansicht nach versucht man hier mit aller Kraft so dicht wie möglich an Intel heran zu kommen in der Spieleleistung, auf Kosten der Effiziens und Hitzeentwicklung.
Für jemand der eine Highend-CPU braucht und 16 Threads oft auslasten kann ist der 2700X aber natürlich trotzdem eine tolle CPU, meiner Ansicht nach auch besser als der i7-8700K, aber für mich zählt eben die Wirtschaftlichkeit und das beste Angebot und da führt aktuell einfach kein Weg am 2600 vorbei.

Threadripper und Skylake-X sind meiner Ansicht nach eigentlich nur für Leute, die mit der hohen Multicoreleistung Geld verdienen oder die allgemein selbst zu viel Geld haben. Trotzdem finde ich es ok, wenn man damit ein Unternehmen wie AMD unterstützt, weil das langfristig uns allen (auch den eingefleischten Intel-Käufern) zu gute kommt.

Jetzt aber zurück zum Thema Boardwahl, welches AM4-Board hat sicher 6 Layer?
Welches B450-Board haltet ihr alternativ für das beste?


----------



## Thomas_Idefix (4. August 2018)

Ich weiß nicht, warum du dir das mit der Energieeffizienz ständig aus den Fingern saugst. Optimiert (also den 2600X etwas runter- und den 2600 etwas hochgetaktet) dürfte der 2600X vermutlich sogar weniger Leistung aufnehmen. Dieses Plus an Energieffizienz wirst du aber vermutlich genauso wenig merken, wie du die bessere Energieeffizienz des 2600 im Auslieferungszustand bemerken wirst.

Jegliche Diskussion über die Effizienz führst du aber sowieso wieder selbst ad absurdum. Beim Kauf wird wegen 20 Watt Differenz ein Fass aufgemacht für einen PC, der laut Planung 1-2 Jahre zum Spielen und danach 8 oder mehr (!!!) Jahre als Zweitrechner für Office dienen soll. Das ist von Beginn an sowas von sinnbefreit, da greift man sich an den Kopf.



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Threadripper und Skylake-X sind meiner Ansicht nach eigentlich nur für Leute, die mit der hohen Multicoreleistung Geld verdienen oder die allgemein selbst zu viel Geld haben. Trotzdem finde ich es ok, wenn man damit ein Unternehmen wie AMD unterstützt, weil das langfristig uns allen (auch den eingefleischten Intel-Käufern) zu gute kommt.



Sagst du, der seinen Zweitrechner über acht oder mehr Jahre mit einer vollkommen gelangweilten CPU und einer dezidierten Grafikkarte betreiben möchte, für deren Anschaffungs- und Stromkosten du dir vermutlich gleich einen Achtkerner holen und das bisschen Office an einem einzigen PC machen könntest. Oder falls es wirklich ein anderer Standort des zweiten PCs sein muss, einen Achtkerner und eine effiziente APU, die für Office immer noch vollkommen ausreichend ist.
Tut mir Leid, aber über so viel Irrsinn kann man nur noch schmunzeln.



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Jetzt aber zurück zum Thema Boardwahl, welches AM4-Board hat sicher 6 Layer?
> Welches B450-Board haltet ihr alternativ für das beste?



Für deine Anwendung und insbesondere deinen Speicher (Dual-Rank) ist das scheiß egal. Und weil es so egal ist, weiß es vermutlich auch niemand. Das wurde dir schon mindestens einmal mitgeteilt und wieder ignorierst du es einfach.


----------



## Tim1974 (5. August 2018)

Vielleicht kommt als nächstes ja mal sinnvoller Kommentar zum Thema, der mir weiter hilft? 

Der Stand bei mir ist gerade wie folgt:
* Es kann mir von den so unglaublich erfahrenen Nutzern hier niemand sagen, welche AM4-Mainboards 6-PCB-Layer haben.
* Ich weiß von einem teuren MSI X470 Board, daß es 6 Layer hat, aber das ist wohl ein Modelle über 200 Euro, ich vermute mal das Asrock Taichi wird auch mindestens 6 Layer haben.
* Ich kann aber auch für den halben Preis des Taichis ein B450-Board bekommen, was sehr solide zu sein scheint (MSI B450 Tomahawk).
* Ich brauche für den Ryzen 2600 kein Highend-Luxusboard, nichtmal wenn ich ihn übertakte.
* Ich will eh nicht deutlich an die Taktgrenzen und Spannungsgrenzen der Komponenten gehen, also ein weiterer Grund kein Luxus-Board zu kaufen.
* Ich habe im kompletten Zusammenbau relativ wenig praktische Erfahrungen, vorallem wenig was Mainboards und Gehäuseanschlüsse betreffen und werde vielleicht etwas falsch machen, noch ein Grund für ein preiswerteres Board, im Worstcase das es tatsächlich kaputt geht, habe ich einen überschaubaren Verlust.
* Ich werd auf dieses Mainboard höchswahrscheinlich nie eine andere CPU stecken, wenn ich im kommenden Jahr ein Zen2 kaufe, dann mit aktuellem Board, also macht es jetzt auch keinen Sinn beim Board Highend und bei der CPU "nur" obere Mittelklasse zu kaufen.

Da wie ich merke niemand etwas zu den B450-Boards konkret schreiben will, weil sie noch so neu sind und weil sich damit anscheinend bisher niemand (abgesehen von Torsten) schon aus kennt, frage ich mal allgemein, wie seht ihr die Marken und die Modelllinien platziert in den letzten Jahren?
Über Asus wurde ja schon abfälliges geschrieben, ich hab mit Asus früher gute Erfahrungen gemacht, aber das ist zu lange her, um das auf die heutigen Boards übertragen zu können, mein letztes Asus-Board hab ich 2004 gekauft.
Danach hatte ich zweimal Gigabyte und einmal Asrock, von den drei Boards war ich nur mit einem Gigabyte zufrieden, das zweite, neuere und teurere Gigabyte mit Z97 hat mich auch eher enttäuscht. Das Asrock Z87 Extreme4 hat mich auch enttäuscht.
Mein damaliger PC-Händler bzw. Techniker hat sich mal abfällig über MSI geäußert, aber das wäre fast schon ein Grund für mich MSI eine Chance zu geben, denn was der Typ sich so geleistet hat, da will ich lieber nicht mehr drüber nach denken, Ahnung hatte der jedenfalls sicherlich weniger als ich.

Konkreter, wenn wir mal das Asrock Fatal1ty B450 Gaming K4 mit dem MSI B450 Tomahawk vergleichen wollen, das Asrock hat meines Wissens nach eine 3 Phasen VCore Spannungswandelung mit Dopplern, das MSI eine echte 4 Phasen Wandelung ohne Doppler, ist die einfache 4-Phasen-Wandlung immer besser als die 3x2 des Asrock?
Die Boardkühlung ist wohl bei beiden extrem gut, ganz im Gegensatz zu einigen anderen B450-Boards, zumindest wenn man dem Test glauben schenkt:
YouTube

Also welches von den getesteten würdet ihr nehmen?


----------



## EyRaptor (5. August 2018)

Das Asrock b450 Fatal1ty scheint exakt die gleiche große 3phasen Spannungsversorgung  und Kühlung zu haben wie das Asrock b450 Pro4.
Edit: das b450 Pro4 hat einen Vcore output Capacitor weniger als das Fatal1ty 

Zu deiner Auflistung. 
Die ersten zwei Punkte spielen für dich keine Rolle und mit den restlichen Punkten gibst du dir quasi schon selbst eine Antwort.
-> ein b450 Board wird dir easy reichen, da du keinen 2700x mit OC (1,35V - 1,42 Vcore) oder sehr schnellen Speicher damit betreiben wirst 

Beide Boards können den 2600 mit links ab. 


Zum Thema großer 3Phase vs 4Phase Spannungsversorgung.
Eine Spannungsversorgung mit mehr Phasen hat weniger ripple Ripple (electrical) - Wikipedia (spannung ist "glatter")
und kann auch besser auf Lastwechsel reagieren. Dadurch kann man beim übertaken (zumindest unter DICE/LN2) teilweise etwas höhere Taktraten erreichen. 
Der 3Phase von Asrock mit der doppelten Anzahl an Komponenten kann vermutlich (kenne leider keine genauen Daten  ) eine höhere Stromstärke bereitstellen.

Hardwareseitig sind beide für einen 2600 gut geeignet. Ich hab aber leider keine Ahnung wer gerade das bessere Bios hat.
Nach Bauchgefühl würde ich wohl aktuell das B450 Tomahawk bevorzugen ... kann allerdings keinen echten Grund nennen .

Edit: YouTube das MSI B450 Gaming Pro Carbon AC ab €' '131,74 de (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland gefällt mir auch.


----------



## Tim1974 (5. August 2018)

EyRaptor schrieb:


> Zum Thema großer 3Phase vs 4Phase Spannungsversorgung.
> Eine Spannungsversorgung mit mehr Phasen hat weniger ripple Ripple (electrical) - Wikipedia (spannung ist "glatter")
> und kann auch besser auf Lastwechsel reagieren. Dadurch kann man beim übertaken (zumindest unter DICE/LN2) teilweise etwas höhere Taktraten erreichen.
> Der 3Phase von Asrock mit der doppelten Anzahl an Komponenten kann vermutlich (kenne leider keine genauen Daten  ) eine höhere Stromstärke bereitstellen.



Ist also jeder der 4 Phasen des MSI B450 dann jeweils kleiner als eine der Phasen des Asrock B450?

Ich überlege gerade wieviel echte Phasen wohl mein Gigabyte Z97 Gaming5 und davor mein Asrock Z87 Extreme4 hatten, die ich mit dem i7-4770K betrieben habe, der allerdings auch 84 Watt TDP hatte.
Durch die Doppler und die Zusatzphasen kann man da leicht durcheinander kommen, ich glaube das Gigabyte hatte 8 Phasen, aber vermutlich mit Doppler und das Asrock hatte 12, aber wahrscheinlich auch mit Dopplern.
Warum doppelt man eigentlich Phasen, nur wegen der besseren Kühlung, oder ist das nur Marketing?

In dem von mir verlinkten Test, der leider auf Englisch ist, so daß ich mir nicht sicher bin alles 100%ig richtig verstanden zu haben, meine ich aber kam das MSI B450 Tomahawk sehr gut weg, ich glaube es war sogar der Testsieger.



EyRaptor schrieb:


> Hardwareseitig sind beide für einen 2600 gut geeignet. Ich hab aber leider keine Ahnung wer gerade das bessere Bios hat.
> Nach Bauchgefühl würde ich wohl aktuell das B450 Tomahawk bevorzugen ... kann allerdings keinen echten Grund nennen .



Da sind wir uns anscheinend mal einig, irgendwie schmeckt mir das mit den nur 3 Phasen des Asrock nicht, glaub damit könnte ich nicht warm werden.
Das MSI war glaub ich außerdem von den VRMs her im Test noch etwas kühler, zumindest wenn diese angepustet wurden, rein passiv war das Asrock glaub ich ein wenig kühler, aber das ist ja nicht praxisrelevant für mich, da ich eh 4 Gehäuselüfter einsetze.



EyRaptor schrieb:


> Edit: YouTube das MSI B450 Gaming Pro Carbon AC ab €'*'131,74 de (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland gefällt mir auch.



Zuviel Bling-bling, den ich eh mangels Fenster nicht sehe... 
Der Preis ist auch auf X470 Niveau...

Apropos, was bietet der X470 oder die geringfügig teureren X470-Boards eigentlich mehr, als die guten B450-Boards?
Also sagen wir mal MSI B450 Tomahawk vs. MSI X470 Gaming Plus?

Wenn ich den Tests glaube, die ich gesehen habe und versuche das zu vergleichen, scheint das B450 Tomahawk noch besser gekühlte VRMs zu haben, kann das sein?


----------



## EyRaptor (5. August 2018)

x470 vs b450



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ist mir gerade zu spät um noch ausführlich zu antworten ... vllt. morgen.
gn8


----------



## Tim1974 (5. August 2018)

Ich hab noch einen Test zum MSI B450 Tomahawk gefunden, auch hier scheint es sehr gut bei weg zu kommen:
YouTube

Leider kann ich vieles nicht verstehen, weil mein Englisch zu schlecht ist und der Typ auch ziemlich schnell und nicht gerade sehr deutlich spricht, aber gibt es irgendeinen Punkt, der an dem Board kritisiert wird?


----------



## JoM79 (5. August 2018)

Naja, mein Englisch ist auch nicht mehr so toll, aber verstehen kann man ihn ziemlich gut.
Im Prinzip reicht dir ja die Aussage, dass es ein ordentliches Board ist.
Dazu keine Probleme mit den RAM Geschwindigkeiten bis etwa 3200MHz.
War halt schlecht für dich ist, keine 12K Caps.


----------



## EyRaptor (5. August 2018)

Jep, das MSI Board kommt sehr gut weg.
Er hat auch ein Video zum Asrock Fatal1ty YouTube und das hat Probleme mit schnellem Speicher.

Von Buildzoid hat es ein neues ausgezeichnetes Video zu Temperaturen der Spannungsversorgung und die Auswirkung auf Lebenszeit usw. YouTube eben alles auf englisch .
In kurz, die Capacitors sind am empfindlichsten gegenüber hohen Temperaturen. Wenn die Spannungswandler aber recht kühl bleiben (>90°), dann sind die Capacitors auch nochmal kühler und halten somit SEHR viel länger.




EyRaptor schrieb:


> Nach Bauchgefühl würde ich wohl aktuell das B450 Tomahawk bevorzugen ... kann allerdings keinen echten Grund nennen .


Also jetzt bin ich mir wirklich sicher. Nimm das Tomahawk, denn damit kannst du auch ruhig viele Stunden Prime95 Täglich spielen.


----------



## DARPA (5. August 2018)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Konkreter, wenn wir mal das Asrock Fatal1ty B450 Gaming K4 mit dem MSI B450 Tomahawk vergleichen wollen, das Asrock hat meines Wissens nach eine 3 Phasen VCore Spannungswandelung mit Dopplern, das MSI eine echte 4 Phasen Wandelung ohne Doppler, ist die einfache 4-Phasen-Wandlung immer besser als die 3x2 des Asrock?



Das Asrock hat keine Doppler verbaut, jede Phase ist einfach doppelt ausgeführt. Hab ich dir aber auch schonmal geschrieben. 
Dadurch werden die Paare absolut synchron vom Controller angesprochen, es werden also nur 3 PWM Signale umgesetzt (und nicht 6). Man hat also keinen Vorteil in der Spannungsgüte, profitiert aber halt von der doppelten Anzahl an Komponenten, wodurch weniger Strom pro FET fliesst und dies die Effizienz (Wärmeverluste) reduziert. 
Entscheidend sind aber auch die jeweils verbauten Modelltypen, wie hoch die maximale Stromaufnahme ist und wie die Effizienzkurve verläuft.

Ich könnte noch viel mehr über PCB Routing und VRM Design erzählen. Aber es bringt dir nix, da du dann nur noch mehr Details hast, über die du dir nen Kopp machst, die für dich aber völlig belanglos sind.
Ausserdem hab ich das Gefühl, dass man ständig gegen ne Wand redet (zuletzt Thema RAM). 

Z.B. Anzahl der PCB Layer, ist für dich völlig latte. Da du lahmen RAM verwenden und so gut wie nicht übertakten willst.
Wir können ja noch über den Goldanteil im PCB philosophieren, ich glaub das hatten wir noch nicht.


----------



## Tim1974 (5. August 2018)

Aber Übertakten scheint mit dem MSI B450 Tomahawk ja anscheinend super zu gehen, sogar mit R7-2700X und hohen VCores, also hab ich mit geringer Übertaktung (Auto-Übertaktung) und dem R5-2600 vermutlich noch extreme Reserven mit diesem Board, was die Kühlung und Langlebigkeit angeht.

Kann denn trotzdem in dem Video jemand die Kondensatoren erkennen und einstufen?:
YouTube


----------



## JoM79 (5. August 2018)

Ja, die sind schlecht.
Werden bei deiner Belastung höchstens 50 Jahre halten.


----------



## Tim1974 (5. August 2018)

Angeblich sind es wohl japanische Highend-Kondensatoren, sind die dann immer von Nichicon oder gibts da noch andere bekannte Kondensatorfabriken in Japan?
Eine Stundenzahl hat sicher niemand?


----------



## JoM79 (5. August 2018)

Tim, ich hatte dir schon eine Besipielrechnung zu 5000h 105°C Kondensatoren bei 50°C gegeben.
Du aber immer noch nicht dein Nutzungsprofil. 
Oder läuft dein Rechner 24h unter Volllast?


----------



## Tim1974 (5. August 2018)

Richtig, nur weiß ich bei den Kondensatoren nicht, ob sie mit 5000h (oder mehr) ausgewiesen werden, ich gehe aber einfach mal davon aus.

Das ich wieder davon weg bin unbedigt und nur 12K Elkos zu kaufen, dürftest du aber auch schon gemerkt haben, denn sonst blieben mir fast nur die high-end-Boards von Asrock.
Ich achte nun stärker auf die VRMs, denn was nützen mir die besten 12K Elkos wenn die VRMs viele Jahre früher durch brennen?


----------



## Zeitdieb13 (5. August 2018)

Ich Frage mich ob es nicht weniger Stress gewesen wäre einfach das taichi kaufen und gut wäre gewesen.Das hat ja alles und viel mehr als tim braucht und will^^


----------



## Tim1974 (5. August 2018)

Kann man so sehen, aber das würde etwa 125 Euro Mehrpreis aus machen und mich beim Zusammenbau noch mehr unter Druck setzen, denn ich habe bei einem 235 Euro Highend-Board noch schwitzigere Hände als bei einem 116 Euro Oberklasse-Board. 
Außerdem wird das Board die CPU mit ziemlicher Sicherheit nicht überdauern, dann geb ich liebe nächstes oder übernächstes Jahr mehr Geld für ein X570 oder X670 Highend-Board aus, wenn auch wirklich eine High-End-CPU drauf kommt.


----------



## moonshot (5. August 2018)

Wie um alles in der Welt willst du es mit einem 2600 schaffen VRMs zu killen? Das Ding im Backofen betreiben? Die können 125°C ab. 

So langsam machst du mich echt kirre, dir wurde mindestens 3 mal erklärt wie lang Caps halten. Bist du echt, verzeihung für den Ausdruck, so blöd, dass du dann nicht von 5k auf 2k bei den richtig billigen Boards runter rechnen kannst? Wenn das Ding in 2 Jahren ein Büro Rechner wird, mach dir Gedanken um die Kabelummantlung, die wird dann als erstes hobs gehen, so in 15 Jahren, wenn du nicht den aller billigsten Schrot kaufst.


----------



## JoM79 (5. August 2018)

Oh man, wenn du mal aufhören würdest alles mit Highend, Oberklasse whatever zu bezeichnen, dann würdest du auch mal ruhiger bleiben.
Vor allem, ein 116€ Board ist Oberklasse?


----------



## Zeitdieb13 (5. August 2018)

Ob 100€ oder200€ hobs gehen ist doch wurscht,hobs ist hobs.
Da eins deiner Boards durch Wärmeleitpaste hobs gegangen ist,Frage ich Mal hast du dir da was überlegt? Es gibt da Graphitpads die Mann nutzen kann als Ersatz für Wärmeleitpaste.



JoM79 schrieb:


> Vor allem, ein 116€ Board ist Oberklasse?


Mein Asus a8n32sli Deluxe war bei dem Preis Mal highend^^und da dachte ich schon das wäre abnormal teuer


----------



## Tim1974 (5. August 2018)

Ich hab nie behauptet, daß der Rechner nach 1-2 Jahren nur noch für Office dient, Zweitrechner bedeutet bei mir, daß er durchaus noch voll gefordert wird, nur eben weniger mit Spielen und dafür mehr mit Anwendungen, Multimedia, Encoding usw..

Die Stundenzahl der Elkos von 105°C auf einen anderen Wert runter zu rechnen kann ich nicht, denn die werden bei 52,5°C sicherlich nicht nur halb so lange halten und ich weiß ja nichtmal wie heiß sie bei mir werden...



JoM79 schrieb:


> Oh man, wenn du mal aufhören würdest alles mit  Highend, Oberklasse whatever zu bezeichnen, dann würdest du auch mal  ruhiger bleiben.
> Vor allem, ein 116€ Board ist Oberklasse?



116 Euro sind schon ein ordentlicher Batzen für ein AMD-Board mit B-Chipsatz, die Bauteile und deren Güte beim MSI B450 Tomahawk würde ich ohne zu zögern als Oberklasse einstufen. Es gibt auch schon Boards für weniger als die Hälfte!



Zeitdieb13 schrieb:


> Da eins deiner Boards durch Wärmeleitpaste  hobs gegangen ist,Frage ich Mal hast du dir da was überlegt? Es gibt da  Graphitpads die Mann nutzen kann als Ersatz für Wärmeleitpaste.



Nein, es war mit ziemlicher Sicherheit vorher schon fehlerhaft, durch WLP ist es ganz sicher nicht kaputt gegangen, wie auch, wenn diese nicht elektrisch leitend ist?


----------



## Zeitdieb13 (5. August 2018)

Hatte es so noch im Kopf^^`


----------



## moonshot (5. August 2018)

Junge, dir ist das mit den Elkos in diesem Thread sogar schon 2 Mal erklärt worden! SCHAU NACH!! Die Leute hier erklären dir gern alles, aber sicher nicht 5 mal. Außerdem ging es darum von 5k auf 2k runter zu rechnen.
Wenn du nicht weißt, was du willst ist es ziemlich schwierig dir dabei zu helfen. Du musst dir halt entweder überlegen, was du ausgeben willst oder welche features du brauchst, und das entsprechend andere dann akzeptieren. Akzeptieren solltest du halt auch, wenn dir gewisse Dinge unwidersprochen als irrelevant dargelegt werden, wie z.B 10k Caps ohne massives OC auf einem 8 Core oder eben 6 Layer PCB ohne 3200er RAM. Mit jemand zu diskutieren, ob der Himmel blau ist strengt nämlich an.


----------



## Tim1974 (5. August 2018)

Warum sollte ich auch 3200 MHz Singlerank RAM gegenüber 2666 MHz Dualrank RAM bevorzugen und dafür noch horrende beim Board drauf zahlen um 6 Layer zu bekommen?
Ich hab eingesehen, das die Layer kein Schwein interessieren, außer mich und das hat sich durch die Diskussion ja nun auch geändert.
Was die Kondensatoren angeht, diese bleiben so gut wie immer unerwähnt, nur selten findet man mal einen Hinweis darauf als Marketing eines Herstellers, aber ich hab noch keinen Testbericht gesehen, wo die auch nur erwähnt wurden. Daraus entnehme ich das gleiche wie bei den Layern, es interessiert kein Schwein und ist heute irrelevant, weil die Kondensatoren heute anscheinend alle so gut sind, das man nicht drüber sprechen braucht.

Ich werd nun also das MSI B450 Tomahawk bestellen und hoffen, daß mein erstes MSI-Board nicht mein letztes wird, denn ich will ein qualitativ sehr hochwertiges Board was sehr stabil läuft und lange hält.


----------



## Zeitdieb13 (5. August 2018)

Meinen Glückwunsch.
Dann stehen fest: nt, MB,CPU und Gehäuse.
Falls ich was vergessen habe tut's mir leid^^`


----------



## Tim1974 (5. August 2018)

Lüfter auch (3x BQ Silent Wings 3 PWM 140mm und 1x BQ Silent Wings 3 PWM 120mm), RAM wird wohl dieser: Ballistix Sport LT Rot DDR4-2666 CL16 (16-18-18) 16GB (2x8GB) .
Das Board werd ich die nächsten Tage bestelle, wenn keine Einwände mehr kommen und wenn ich nicht doch noch was zum sich drann hochziehen finde (glaub ich aber nicht, ich brüte ja schon einige Tage da drüber).

Kühler wird der Noctua NH U12S SE-AM4 oder bei Lieferschwierigkeiten  vielleicht auch der Thermalright ARO-M14 Orange.


----------



## Thomas_Idefix (5. August 2018)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Ich achte nun stärker auf die VRMs, denn was nützen mir die besten 12K Elkos wenn die VRMs viele Jahre früher durch brennen?



Bei deiner (Nicht-)Nutzung brennt da ohne technischen Defekt auch in zwanzig Jahren gar nichts durch.



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Kann man so sehen, aber das würde etwa 125 Euro Mehrpreis aus machen und mich beim Zusammenbau noch mehr unter Druck setzen, denn ich habe bei einem 235 Euro Highend-Board noch schwitzigere Hände als bei einem 116 Euro Oberklasse-Board.



Wenn du nicht mit diesem "Risiko" des Selbstbaus umgehen kannst, dann lass es einfach mit dem Zusammenbau und kauf dir einen Fertigrechner mit Versicherung. Das ist teurer, aber idiotensicher und das Risiko trägt der Händler. Anders wirst du deine Betriebsgarantie nicht bekommen und mit dieser Aussicht scheinst du nicht klarzukommen.
Es ist unglaublich, was du hier für ein Theater wegen eines 120 Euro (bestenfalls) *Mittelklasse-Boards* abziehst. Da gebe ich im Monat mehr für Essen in der Mensa aus und dir werden die Hände beim Einbau schwitzig.



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Ich hab nie behauptet, daß der Rechner nach 1-2 Jahren nur noch für Office dient, Zweitrechner
> bedeutet bei mir, daß er durchaus noch voll gefordert wird, nur eben weniger mit Spielen und dafür mehr mit Anwendungen, Multimedia, Encoding usw..



Erzähl doch nichts vom Pferd. In einem deiner unzähligen anderen Threads hast du die Entscheidung für den 2600 nur unter der Bedingung verkündet, ihn definitiv nächstes Jahr gegen das künftige Topmodell auszutauschen, weil du es anders nicht vor dir selbst rechtfertigen könntest.
Und dass du über Jahre mit deinen antiken Kisten zurecht kommst und so niedrige Ansprüche hast, darauf sogar zu spielen, plötzlich aber in einem Zweit-PC anfängst regelmäßig zu encoden, kannst du jemand anderem erzählen. Das kauft dir hier eh keiner mehr ab.
Du brauchst für das bisschen Multimedia, das du (wie auch Encoden) noch viel besser auf deinem Spielerechner könntest, weder einen Zweit-PC, noch überhaupt eine Mittelklasse-Ausrüstung. Das könnte jeder Einsteiger-PC aus dem örtlichen Media-Markt.



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Die Stundenzahl der Elkos von 105°C auf einen anderen Wert runter zu rechnen kann ich nicht, denn die werden bei 52,5°C sicherlich nicht nur halb so lange halten und ich weiß ja nichtmal wie heiß sie bei mir werden...



Ich kann es auch nicht, aber im Gegensatz zu dir glaube ich anderen, die Ahnung davon haben und mir die absolute Unbedenklichkeit versichern.
Bevor dein Mainboard an Alterung der Kondensatoren stirbt, hast du längst beim Basteln etwas anderes selbst demoliert. Nicht weil ich davon ausgehe, dass du beim ersten Zusammenbau gleich den PC schrottest, sondern einfach weil das Mainboard ohne Fremdeinwirkung durch dich ewig halten wird.



Tim1974 schrieb:


> 116 Euro sind schon ein ordentlicher Batzen für ein AMD-Board mit B-Chipsatz, die Bauteile und deren Güte beim MSI B450 Tomahawk würde ich ohne zu zögern als Oberklasse einstufen. Es gibt auch schon Boards für weniger als die Hälfte!



Zum Glück stellst du in jedem deiner Beiträge aufs Neue klar, du hättest keine Ahnung von den verwendeten Bauteilen und müsstest deswegen ständig danach fragen. Da ist diese fachmännische Einschätzung doch schon mal was wert.
Es gibt auch Tastaturen für 15 Euro, deswegen ist man bei 30 Euro noch lange nicht bei der Oberklasse angekommen. Bei dir ist irgendwie alles Oberklasse, was über eine Office-Gurke für Einsteiger hinaus geht.



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Warum sollte ich auch 3200 MHz Singlerank RAM gegenüber 2666 MHz Dualrank RAM bevorzugen und dafür noch horrende beim Board drauf zahlen um 6 Layer zu bekommen?



Dass du für eine bessere Leistung keinen Cent bei Board und RAM draufzahlen müsstest, haben wir dir anhand Dutzender Vorschläge und Beratungen schon bewiesen. Du ignorierst es nur einfach. Wenn du völlig beratungsresistent bist, dann kauf von mir aus einfach irgendein Zeug. Aber tu bitte nicht so, als hättest du keine besseren Vorschläge bekommen.



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Ich werd nun also das MSI B450 Tomahawk bestellen und hoffen, daß mein erstes MSI-Board nicht mein letztes wird, denn ich will ein qualitativ sehr hochwertiges Board was sehr stabil läuft und lange hält.



Dann gewöhn dich bitte endlich an die Vorstellung, dass man für überdurchschnittliche Qualität auch überdurchschnittlich in die Tasche greifen muss und erwarte nicht bei jeder Standardkomponente aus der Mittelklasse, dass nur feinste Technik verbaut ist.



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Lüfter auch (3x BQ Silent Wings 3 PWM 140mm und 1x BQ Silent Wings 3 PWM 120mm), RAM wird wohl dieser: Ballistix Sport LT Rot DDR4-2666 CL16 (16-18-18) 16GB (2x8GB) .
> Das Board werd ich die nächsten Tage bestelle, wenn keine Einwände mehr kommen und wenn ich nicht doch noch was zum sich drann hochziehen finde (glaub ich aber nicht, ich brüte ja schon einige Tage da drüber).



Du bestellst eh, was du dir zum Zeitpunkt der Bestellung in den Kopf gesetzt hast. Dafür braucht es keine fünf parallelen Threads hier im Forum. Vom RAM haben wir dir zum Beispiel oft genug abgeraten und bessere Alternativen empfohlen, das kümmert dich nicht im Geringsten. Dafür wirst du morgen mit dem nächsten komplett irrelevanten Pseudo-Problem die Boardwahl betreffend um die Ecke kommen.


----------



## JoM79 (5. August 2018)

Thomas_Idefix schrieb:


> Ich kann es auch nicht, aber im Gegensatz zu dir glaube ich anderen, die Ahnung davon haben und mir die absolute Unbedenklichkeit versichern.
> Bevor dein Mainboard an Alterung der Kondensatoren stirbt, hast du längst beim Basteln etwas anderes selbst demoliert. Nicht weil ich davon ausgehe, dass du beim ersten Zusammenbau gleich den PC schrottest, sondern einfach weil das Mainboard ohne Fremdeinwirkung durch dich ewig halten wird.


Ich hab ihm genau vorgerechnet, wie lange 5000h 105°C Kondensatoren bei 50°C halten.
Ja sogar einen Link gegeben, damit er sich die Formel angucken kann.
Interessiert ihn nur nicht, man könnte ja herausfinden, dass das Thema von ihm komplett überbewertet wurde.
Aber ist ja nicht das erste Mal, dass er Sachen komplett ignoriert die nicht in sein Gedankenschema passen.


----------



## Tim1974 (5. August 2018)

Thomas_Idefix schrieb:


> Wenn du nicht mit diesem "Risiko" des Selbstbaus umgehen kannst, dann lass es einfach mit dem Zusammenbau und kauf dir einen Fertigrechner mit Versicherung. Das ist teurer, aber idiotensicher und das Risiko trägt der Händler. Anders wirst du deine Betriebsgarantie nicht bekommen und mit dieser Aussicht scheinst du nicht klarzukommen.



Ein Bischen Risiko macht aber die Sache auch spannender und ich finde  es toll frei aus einer großen Vielfalt an Komponenten wählen zu können und so einen ganz individuellen PC zu bauen.
Bei den Preisen der Einzelkomponenten könnte ich auch schnell Ersatz kaufen, wenn ich doch was kaputt machen sollte beim Zusammenbau, also macht mir das Ganze Unterfangen auch einfach mehr Spaß und weniger Streß und Sorgen.



Thomas_Idefix schrieb:


> Es ist unglaublich, was du hier für ein Theater wegen eines 120 Euro (bestenfalls) *Mittelklasse-Boards* abziehst. Da gebe ich im Monat mehr für Essen in der Mensa aus und dir werden die Hände beim Einbau schwitzig.



Schwitzige Hände hab ich bei fast 30°C Raumtemperatur ganz schnell, auch ohne ein 235 Euro Mainboard in der Hand zu halten. 
Und du bist nicht der einzige der für Essen mehr Geld ausgibt, ich gebe im Monat bestimmt rund 350 Euro für Essen aus, und das ohne ins Restaurant oder Imbiss zu gehen. 
Das ist nämlich wichtig, wenn man halbwegs gesund bleiben will, der PC ist daran gemessen fast nur Spielkram nebenbei.



Thomas_Idefix schrieb:


> Erzähl doch nichts vom Pferd. In einem deiner unzähligen anderen Threads hast du die Entscheidung für den 2600 nur unter der Bedingung verkündet, ihn definitiv nächstes Jahr gegen das künftige Topmodell auszutauschen, weil du es anders nicht vor dir selbst rechtfertigen könntest.
> Und dass du über Jahre mit deinen antiken Kisten zurecht kommst und so niedrige Ansprüche hast, darauf sogar zu spielen, plötzlich aber in einem Zweit-PC anfängst regelmäßig zu encoden, kannst du jemand anderem erzählen. Das kauft dir hier eh keiner mehr ab.
> Du brauchst für das bisschen Multimedia, das du (wie auch Encoden) noch viel besser auf deinem Spielerechner könntest, weder einen Zweit-PC, noch überhaupt eine Mittelklasse-Ausrüstung. Das könnte jeder Einsteiger-PC aus dem örtlichen Media-Markt.



Ich möchte aber einen Zweit-PC auf dem auch Firefox super flüssig läuft, ohne jegliches Ruckeln und Gedenksekunden, ebenso müssen 4K-Videos flüssig laufen, am besten auch mit 60fps, das zählt für mich als Multimedia. Außerdem werde ich damit Musikdatein Rippen, Umwandeln, also auch konvertieren, ebenso vielleicht auch mal kürzere Videos, es gibt für Linux manchmal auch sehr gute Programme für sowas und ich trenne ja Windows- und Linux-Rechner. 
Außerdem kann gerade der Hauptrechner auch mal kaputt gehen, weil dieser meist mehr gefordert wird und neuer und oft noch unausgereifter ist, dann möchte ich nicht als Zweitrechner so eine lahme Gurke haben, denn das hatte ich nun lange genug.



Thomas_Idefix schrieb:


> Ich kann es auch nicht, aber im Gegensatz zu dir glaube ich anderen, die Ahnung davon haben und mir die absolute Unbedenklichkeit versichern.
> Bevor dein Mainboard an Alterung der Kondensatoren stirbt, hast du längst beim Basteln etwas anderes selbst demoliert. Nicht weil ich davon ausgehe, dass du beim ersten Zusammenbau gleich den PC schrottest, sondern einfach weil das Mainboard ohne Fremdeinwirkung durch dich ewig halten wird.



Wie sonst wäre ich zu der Zusammenstellung gekommen, die ich jetzt getroffen habe, wenn ich nicht immer wieder andere Meinungen und Ratschläge angenommen hätte? 



Thomas_Idefix schrieb:


> Dass du für eine bessere Leistung keinen Cent bei Board und RAM draufzahlen müsstest, haben wir dir anhand Dutzender Vorschläge und Beratungen schon bewiesen. Du ignorierst es nur einfach. Wenn du völlig beratungsresistent bist, dann kauf von mir aus einfach irgendein Zeug. Aber tu bitte nicht so, als hättest du keine besseren Vorschläge bekommen.



Was spricht denn für Singlerank 3200?
Merklich schneller als Dualrank 2666 ist er schonmal nicht, ich gehe sogar davon aus das beides annähernd gleichschnell ist, der Unterschied fällt vermutlich in den Bereich der Meßtoleranz.
1,2 Volt sind mir aber nunmal wichtiger als vielleicht 2% Mehrleistung, von der ich nie etwas merke.
Gibt ja nicht umsonst JEDEC-Normen.
Außerdem ist das Dualrank 2666 Kit zudem noch deutlich günstiger als superschneller Singlerank 3200+.



Thomas_Idefix schrieb:


> Dann gewöhn dich bitte endlich an die Vorstellung, dass man für überdurchschnittliche Qualität auch überdurchschnittlich in die Tasche greifen muss und erwarte nicht bei jeder Standardkomponente aus der Mittelklasse, dass nur feinste Technik verbaut ist.



Natürlich darf man bei einem 116 Euro Board nicht das gleiche an Qualität erwarten wie bei einem 235 Euro Board, aber die Frage ist eben, ob man das Mehr an Qualität überhaupt im Alltag bemerkt und jemals brauchen wird?
Preis-/Leistungsmäßig steht das MSI B450 Tomahawk anscheinend super da und es scheint mir was die Boardkühlung angeht auch viele deutlich teurere X470-Boards hinter sich zu lassen, trotz des niedrigeren Preises.


----------



## JoM79 (5. August 2018)

4K Videos an nem FHD Monitor?


----------



## Tim1974 (5. August 2018)

Nein, ein neuer Monitor ist langsam auch mal wieder fällig, vielleicht sogar noch in diesem Jahr.


----------



## NuVirus (5. August 2018)

Perfekte Entscheidung ein günstiges Board kaufen das man vermutlich eh bei nem CPU Wechsel wieder austauscht - Willkommen bei Intel 

Wenn du schon planst mal ne bessere CPU zu kaufen die mehr verbraucht kauf doch gleich nen besseres Board damit du bereits jetzt ein gutes Gefühl hast.

Aber kauf ruhig das MSI, dir wird es vermutlich eh ausreichen aber bitte hol dir doch besseren RAM der nen gutes PLV hat und du schaust einfach ob er den hohen takt mit der Kombi stabil packt ansonsten stellst du nen runter und fertig.
Das ist doch genau das was vielen PCGHx Usern Spaß macht nen bissl rumspielen und testen, du kannst dir ja nen stabiles Profil anlegen im Bios und eins an dem du optimierst.

Ich schätze nen 12 oder 8-Kern 7nm wird ohne großes OC wohl ähnlich viel wie jetzt nen 6-Kern bzw nicht so problematisch sein und viel mehr macht für Games eh nicht Sinn.


----------



## Tim1974 (5. August 2018)

NuVirus schrieb:


> Perfekte Entscheidung ein günstiges Board kaufen das man vermutlich eh bei nem CPU Wechsel wieder austauscht - Willkommen bei Intel
> 
> Wenn du schon planst mal ne bessere CPU zu kaufen die mehr verbraucht kauf doch gleich nen besseres Board damit du bereits jetzt ein gutes Gefühl hast.



Wollte ich ja erst, aber es ist sehr gewagt jetzt ein X470 Board für über 220 Euro zu kaufen, im Hinblick auf eine CPU-Generation, die es noch gar nicht gibt und von der man vorher noch nicht weiß, wie gut sie mit dem Board klar kommt. Auch wenn bis 2020 die Kompatibilität gewährleistet sein wird, kann man meiner Ansicht nach trotzdem nicht sicher sein, daß man nicht wertvolle Features damit verschenkt, wenn man eine brandaktuelle CPU auf ein gut 1 Jahr altes Board setzt.

Außerdem was mach ich in einem Jahr mit der jetzt gekauften CPU, entweder weiter verkaufen oder damit ein preiswertes Zweitsystem aufbauen, letzteres macht für mich mehr Sinn, weil all meine Rechner überaltert und leistungsschwach sind.
Ich sehe das MSI B450 Tomahawk auch nicht als Billiglösung, sondern als bestes AM4 Preis-/Leistungsboard momentan an, man bekommt da eine Boardkühlung und Spannungsversorgung, mit der auch ein stark übertakteter 2700X problemlos läuft, zumindest wenn man den Videotests glaubt, die ich gesehen habe.
Darum behaupte ich einfach mal frech, wirklich wesentlich mehr Qualität beim Board gibts erst fast ab Preisverdoppelung und selbst dann ist fraglich, ob man das wirklich braucht.


----------



## JoM79 (5. August 2018)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Nein, ein neuer Monitor ist langsam auch mal wieder fällig, vielleicht sogar noch in diesem Jahr.


Bitte nicht, das wird der grösste Monitorthread aller Zeiten.


----------



## Thomas_Idefix (5. August 2018)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Darum behaupte ich einfach mal frech, wirklich wesentlich mehr Qualität beim Board gibts erst fast ab Preisverdoppelung und selbst dann ist fraglich, ob man das wirklich braucht.



Und ich behaupte mal frech, dass wir die verbauten Komponenten gar nicht kennen und uns solche sinnfreien Behauptungen daher auch einfach schenken können. 
Neben der Qualität gibt es je nach Nutzung aber auch noch andere Gründe für Boards mit X470-Chipsatz (was NICHT heißen soll, dass DU dringend eins brauchst! ).

Einen Ryzen mit separater Grafikkarte halte ich in deinem Fall immer noch für relativ sinnbefreit als Zweitrechner - erst recht, wenn man so versessen auf Energieeffizienz ist wie du, da es jegliche Stromsparkäufe ad absurdum führt - aber es ist dein Geld, das du ausgibst.


----------



## NuVirus (5. August 2018)

Hab ich geschrieben das es schlecht ist, lerne den Unterschied zwischen billig und günstig^^

Im ernst mach dir lieber Gedanken über den RAM, falls es für überschaubaren Aufpreis nen wesentlich besseres Board für stärkere CPUs gibt würde ich das bei einer hoffentlich langlebigen AM4 Plattform bevorzugen aber für den 6-Kern sollte ein günstiges vernünftiges Board gut reichen.


----------



## moonshot (5. August 2018)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> man bekommt da eine Boardkühlung und Spannungsversorgung, mit der auch ein stark übertakteter 2700X problemlos läuft,.



BIST DU DES WAHNSINNS? 4 Phasen a 40 Ampere, das heißt bei 160 Ampere sind die Spulen gesättigt, dann hast du 12V auf der CPU. 
Ich bin bei 4 GHz all Core schon bei fast 140. Wenn du ne 300€ CPU killen willst bitte, aber erzähl doch nicht son Stuss. Nur weil dieser Low end VRM ne halbwegs brauchbare Heatsink, ist das Ding nicht zum übertakten da.


----------



## Tim1974 (5. August 2018)

moonshot schrieb:


> BIST DU DES WAHNSINNS? 4 Phasen a 40 Ampere, das heißt bei 160 Ampere sind die Spulen gesättigt, dann hast du 12V auf der CPU.
> Ich bin bei 4 GHz all Core schon bei fast 140. Wenn du ne 300€ CPU killen willst bitte, aber erzähl doch nicht son Stuss. Nur weil dieser Low end VRM ne halbwegs brauchbare Heatsink, ist das Ding nicht zum übertakten da.



Bitte sehr, ab etwa 5:30:
YouTube


----------



## moonshot (5. August 2018)

4,5 GHz ist BCLK OC, nicht All Core. Physik lässt sich nicht aushebeln.


----------



## Tim1974 (5. August 2018)

Dennoch ist es ein top Board mit fast schon Highend-VRMs. Die X470 Boards in der ~150 Euro Preisklasse haben meist auch nur 4 echte Phasen und soweit ich weiß gibt es überhaupt kein AM4-Board, was mehr als 6 echte Phasen hat.
Eine echte Steigerung beim OC würde ich daher erst ab einem >180 Euro Board erwarten.


----------



## moonshot (5. August 2018)

Ich will dir dein Board nicht ausreden, aber der VRM ist auch nicht fast High End. 
Es gibt überhaupt keine Mainstream Boards mit mehr als 6 Phasen, weil es keine Voltage Controler  mit mehr als 8 PWM Ausgängen gibt. Aber 160A Limit sind nicht High End, das ist für 6Kernen in Ordnung und für Stock 8 Kerner, aber nicht OC geeignet. Dir geht die Effizienz und der Rippel zur Hölle damit.
Schon 3 ordentlich gedoppelte Phasen bieten bessere Ergebnisse. 4*2 alle Mal. Und 6 (gedoppelte) sind dann High End. 
Es freut mich, dass du ein Board gefunden hast, dass dir passt. Fang jetzt aber bitte nicht an wegen eines schlecht formulierten Youtube Videos von Sachen zu reden, die du nicht durchdringst.
Board für dich passend; extremes OC auf 8 Kernern - Finger weg.


----------



## JoM79 (5. August 2018)

Musst du eigentlich alles als Highend bezeichnen?
Und warum reden wir hier von OC?
Das machst du doch eh nicht.


----------



## Tim1974 (5. August 2018)

Und was macht der in dem Video dann?
Soweit mein Englisch dafür reicht und ich richtig gehört habe, sagt er ab 5:30 in etwa soviel, daß er den 2700X, der die energiehungrigste AM4-CPU ist, auf dem MSI B450 Tomahawk auf ca. 4,4-4,6 GHz damit ca. 16 Stunden unter Prime hat laufen lassen und das mit einer Wasserkühlung, welche die VRMs nicht mit kühlt. Auch wenn die CPU damit bei diesem extremen OC nicht stabil lief, wurden die VRMs trotzdem nur etwa handwarm...

Hab ich das nur falsch verstanden oder übersetzt? 

Falls es nicht an dem ist, folgere ich daraus, daß man auf dem Board locker einen 2700X betreiben kann, stabil vielleicht auch etwas übertaktet, aber eben nicht bis an die Grenze übertaktet, auch wenn die VRMs auch das mitmachen und nicht zu heiß werden würden, aber das nützt einem ja nix, wenns nicht stabil läuft...
Ich gehe aber davon aus, daß man z.B. einen 2600X auf dem Board schon stark übertaktet problemlos betreiben könnte, falsch?

Und warum sollen 3 gedoppelte Phasen bessere Ergebnisse liefern als 4 echte Phasen? Ich denke durch das Doppeln bekommt man nur die VRMs besser gekühlt, aber eben keine saubereren Spannungen, oder hab ich das falsch verstanden?


----------



## JoM79 (5. August 2018)

Bleibt immer noch die Frage, was das mit dem eigentlichen Thema zu tun hat, da du eh nicht übertaktest.
Ist doch völlig egal.


----------



## DARPA (6. August 2018)

Ehmm, das MSI hat auch je 2 Lowside und Highside Mosfets pro Phase, kombiniert mit einer Spule.
Das Design ist sicher einer der besseren unter den B450 Boards, nur ist das alles, aber kein High End. Schon gar nicht mit Richtek Controller und ON Semiconductor Fets.


----------



## onlygaming (6. August 2018)

Nur weil der Kühler handwarm ist, heißt es nicht das die VRM's eine gute Temperatur haben. Kann ja auch sein das eine schlechte Wärmeübertragung herrscht und die VRM's bei 95 Grad am Kochen sind.

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS 3T mit Tapatalk


----------



## defender197899 (6. August 2018)

Gute VRM gibt es bei den  400er Boards nur bei den  Flagschiffen  vor allem bei Gigabyte  ,bei Asus  sind das X470 Pro und das Strix  gut aber die  B450 sind   maximal Ok wenn ein 8 Kerner eingesetzt werden soll.


----------



## Tim1974 (6. August 2018)

Naja im anderen B450-Testvideo wurden die VRM-Temperaturen ermittelt, da schnitt das MSI B450 Tomahawk am besten von allen getesteten Boards ab, wenn es zumindest nicht nur rein passiv gekühlt wurde.

Ich könnte aber auch das MSI X470 Gaming Plus nehmen, wenn ihr meint, die Doppelung der Phasen bringt mehr Spielraum und wenn da die Spannungskontroller und das sonstige Reraffel besser sind?
Preislich ist es für mich völlig egal, ob ich jetzt 116 oder 147 Euro ausgebe, nur bei >230 Euro müßte ich mir das nochmal gründlich überlegen.


----------



## moonshot (6. August 2018)

Bleib bei deinem Board. Das Gaming Plus hat auch nur 4 Phasen. Und wird heiß. YouTube
Mehr Mosfets auf ein Board zu werfen hat nichts mit Phasen zu tun. Je Phase ein Driver. 4 Driver - 4 Phasen, auch mit 50 Mosfets drauf.

4 Phasen haben 90° Phasenverschiebung. 3 gedoppelte, mit 3 Dopplern und 6 Drivern, haben 60° Phasenverschiebung. Deswegen weniger Rippel. Zusammen mit 6 Chokes a 40A würde ich 3 gedoppelte vorziehen. Spulen belastet man nur bis 50% der Sättigungsstromstärke, danach lässt die Leistung relativ stark nach.
Ein 2600 liegt Stock bei 45 Ampere,  dafür reicht das Tomahawk doppelt aus. Ein 2700X Stock bei 75A, das ist auch überhaupt kein Problem. Nur hast du halt keinen Spielraum den groß zu übertakten, ohne dass der VRM ineffizient wird. 

Mehr Mosfets und Chokes liefern eine größere Oberfläche, das hilft nur den Temps. Wobei 4 IR3555 die 8 Fets auf dem B450 zum Beispiel ersetzten könnten, zum Thema High End und so^^
Doppler teilen das PWM Signal auf, das bietet zusätzlich besseren Rippel und schnellere Reaktionszeiten. Man kann die gedoppelten Phasen aber nur zusammen Regeln (Strom- und Temp-Verteilung), deswegen sind 6 Phasen besser als 3*2. 
Voltage Regulator Module (VRM) - WikiChip


4.2 All Core sind bei Ryzen unter Ambient das Limit, das solltest du auch wissen. Das in dem Video 4,5-4,6 anliegen heißt, dass es BCLK OC ist. 4,5 GHz bekommst du auf allen Kernen mit ner AiO nicht gekühlt, Bei den Werten dürftest du geschätzt bei 1,6 Volt liegen und über 150A das macht das Board nicht mit. 

Für einen 2600 reichen dir 4 Phasen. leider haben nur wenige Boards vernünftige Heatsinks, wie das Tomahawk z. B. Und ja gute Boards sind teuer, aber man muss auch die Inflation berücksichtigen. 2% per Anno macht in 10 Jahren auch fast 25%.


----------



## Tim1974 (6. August 2018)

Gut, also versteh ich das jetzt richtig, daß das MSI X470 Gaming Plus bezüglich VRMs, deren Leistungsfähigkeit und Kühlung, gegenüber dem MSI B450 Tomahawk keine Vorteile hat?

Wiegesagt, preislich wäre es für mich völlig egal, ob ich das X470 Gaming Plus oder das B450 Tomahawk nehme, mir ist da nur eines wichtig, welches der Boards die bessere Kühlung hat und vermutlich länger halten wird, auch falls ich den R5-2600 doch mal etwas übertakten werden, denn spätestens nach Ende der Garantie werd ich das sicherlich mal versuchen, vielleicht auch schon früher.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (6. August 2018)

Beste vrms = x470 aorus gaming 7 wifi
Sehr gute vrms + gutes Bios= x470 taichi. 

Im Prinzip wird dir aber ein x470 pro ähnliche Performance bieten, mit der Ausnahme, dass die Spannungswandler 10° wärmer werden.


----------



## Tim1974 (6. August 2018)

Ich glaub die Entscheidung fällt zwischen dem a) MSI B450 Tomahawk und dem b) MSI X470 Gaming Plus (oder c) Pro).

Können wir mal abstimmen, wer ist dafür, daß ich welches davon kaufe, aber bitte mit sinnvoller Begründung!


----------



## moonshot (6. August 2018)

@Offtopic Die VRMs des Gaming 7 sind gut (5*2 40A )und haben den besten Kühler, aber das CH7 5*2 60A und des Taichi 6*2 40A sind doch relevant besser. Das X470-F ist etwa gleich 6* 60A.

Welches Pro? Das Plus hat die leicht(!) besseren VRMs, aber einen Schrottkühler. Die beiden geben sich insgesamt fast nichts, wenn das Plus keine Features hat die du brauchst und dir die USB-Ports ausreichen, nimm das B450. 
Abstimmen ist Bullshit, es ist deine Entscheidung, also triff sie.


----------



## Tim1974 (6. August 2018)

moonshot schrieb:


> Welches Pro?



Na natürlich das MSI X470 Gaming Pro, das dem MSI X470 Gaming Plus ja abgesehen von der IO-Blende und den Farben so ähnlich zu sein scheint, das bisher niemand einen weiteren Unterschied erwähnte.



moonshot schrieb:


> Das Plus hat die leicht(!) besseren VRMs, aber einen Schrottkühler. Die beiden geben sich insgesamt fast nichts, wenn das Plus keine Features hat die du brauchst und dir die USB-Ports ausreichen, nimm das B450.
> Abstimmen ist Bullshit, es ist deine Entscheidung, also triff sie.



Da ich ein USB2.0-Hub für die Gamecontroller und Tastatur und Maus anschließe, denke ich reichen mir die USB-Ports hinten am IO und vorne an der Front.
Es kommen ans USB2.0 Hub ran:
1. Thrustmaster Hotas Warthog Stick
2. Thrustmaster Hotas Warthog Throttle
3. Saitek Rudder Pedals
4. Logitech G502 Maus
5. Corsair Vengeance K65 Keyboard

Dann noch direkt ans USB3.0:
1. das USB 3.0 Blueray-Brennerlaufwerk von LG , was ich erst noch kaufen muß.
2. Bei Bedarf Festplatten, Sticks usw.
3. Lenkrad- und Pedalsystem, vermutlich Logitech G920, was ich auch noch kaufen muß.
4. Steinberg UR22

Ansonsten ist mir bei dem Board wichtig, das es kühl läuft, ich bin wirklich ein Temperaturfetischist, desto kühler alles läuft, desto zufriedener bin ich, solange nichts abschmiert oder lahmt. 
Da du (moonshot) schriebst, der VRM-Kühler des MSI X470 Gaming Plus sei schrott, entnehme ich dem, das der des MSI B450 Tomahawk sicherlich besser ist? Wie groß ist hier der Unterschied?


----------



## moonshot (6. August 2018)

Das Pro hat ne Abdeckung und nen andern Soundchip. Das X470 hat nen Alu-Block, das B450 hat nen Alu-Block der immerhin Ähnlichkeit mit einem Kühlkörper hat.


----------



## Thomas_Idefix (6. August 2018)

Bitteschön, Hauptsache das Trauerspiel findet ein Ende:

Hier gehts zur Abstimmung.


----------



## JoM79 (6. August 2018)

Jetzt sollen wir also bestimmen was du kaufst?
Oh man, das hätten wir bei allen Teilen von Anfang an machen sollen.
Dann hätte 1 Thread gereicht und die Sache wär in 2-3 Tagen durch gewesen.


----------



## Tim1974 (7. August 2018)

Immerhin ist das Gehäuse nun da und die Lüfter sind fertig montiert, also kann jetzt die nächsten Tage der Rest bestelle und dann gleich verbaut werden.
Das größte Hemmnis war das Gehäuse, das kostete mich die größte Überwindung, also ist der schwerste Schritt schon geschafft. 
Ein Dank an *thehate91*, der mich überzeugen konnte das Gehäuse zu kaufen. 

Zum Mainboard, es wird auch etwas von der Verfügbarkeit abhängen, wenn z.B. das MSI B450 Tomahawk wirklich 10 Tage braucht und das MSI X470 Gaming Plus/Pro nur 3 Tage, wird es wohl letzteres werden.
Gibt es eurer Meinung nach eigentlich etwas was das X470 Plus definitiv besser kann oder an Komponenten besser hat als das B450 Tomahawk?


----------



## JoM79 (7. August 2018)

Jetzt hast du solange gewartet, zig Threads zu allem möglichen gemacht, hier auf 17 Seiten diskutiert und jetzt willst du deine Entscheidung von der Verfügbarkeit abhängig machen?


----------



## Tim1974 (7. August 2018)

Nur wenn es nicht anders geht, der PC muß jetzt in etwa 10 Tagen fertig werden, wenn das MSI X470 Gaming Plus oder Pro in keiner Hinsicht schlechter ist als das MSI B450 Tomahawk, aber eine Woche schneller geliefert werden kann und dezente Vorteile durch den X470 Chipsatz hat, wird es dies werden.


----------



## JoM79 (7. August 2018)

Warum, explodiert sonst irgendwas?


----------



## Tim1974 (7. August 2018)

Nein, aber ich hab die nächsten 11-12 Tage extrem viel Zeit, darum möchte ich alles in dieser Zeit erledigt haben, inklusive Installation der Software und Tests der Hardware.


----------



## JoM79 (7. August 2018)

Na dann bestell einfach, wir hätten uns dann nur den Thread sparen können.


----------



## Schaffe89 (7. August 2018)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Jetzt hast du solange gewartet, zig Threads zu allem möglichen gemacht, hier auf 17 Seiten diskutiert und jetzt willst du deine Entscheidung von der Verfügbarkeit abhängig machen?



Das ist jetzt noch das I-Tüpfelchen gewesen.
Merkst du nicht dass euch der nur veräppelt? Er macht es nur besonders gut.


----------



## Thomas_Idefix (7. August 2018)

Tim, soll das jetzt dein verdammter Ernst sein? Du lässt dich über Seiten beraten, willst noch gestern extra eine Pro-/Contra-Abwägung der Boards von uns (Hauptsache nichts selbst machen, egal wie viel Zeit du hast. Dafür müsstest du ja mit Google umgehen können ...), ziehst den Kauf über Wochen in die Länge und am Ende kaufst du das andere Mainboard als empfohlen, weil das schneller verfügbar ist?
Das hättest du von Anfang an sagen können, dann hätten wir uns seitenlange komplett nutzlose Diskussionen und viel Lebenszeit gespart. Stattdessen verbrennst du mal wieder komplett sinnbefreit unsere Zeit, nur um dann doch wieder das Gegenteil von dem zu machen, was du in mühsamer Kleinarbeit empfohlen bekommst.

Das ist einfach nur unverschämt.


----------



## _Berge_ (7. August 2018)

Tim ganz ehrlich, einige von uns hier sind sicher Servicetechniker, Berater oder Support Mitarbeiter, sollen wir dir mal alle eine Rechnung schicken? 

Es ist unsere Freizeit die wir immer und immer wieder investieren um dir deine Fragen zu beantworten.

Dass jetzt so ein Schnellschuss von dir kommt ist unter aller Sau.

Dabei willst du doch immer alles ausdiskutiert haben?

Dass sowas mal in einer Kaufberatung passiert die über 2 Seiten geht ok, aber allein dieser Thread hat 18 Seiten.

und du hast 10+ weitere....


Ich helfe gerne, Hardware und das Arbeiten damit sind Beruf und Leidenschaft für mich, aber ich bin ehrlich froh, wenig Zeit in dich investiert zu haben. Und nur ab und zu in deine Threads geschaut habe.


Du machst dich mit sowas nur unbeliebter.



BTT: nach schnellem lesen ist das MSI X470 Gaming Plus einen ticken besser was die Ausstattung betrifft und ist zu bevorzugen, zumindest wenn sie sich Preislich nichts nehmen.

und wieder hab ich was zu deinem Thema geschrieben...


----------



## Tim1974 (7. August 2018)

Ich hab ja auch nicht gesagt, daß ich die Beratung ignoriere und dann schnell _irgendwas_ kaufe, sondern wenn ich zwischen zwei nahezu gleich guten Produkten die Wahl habe und nur eines davon verfügbar ist und ich mir endlich (wie mir in den Threads mehrfach empfohlen wurde!) ein strenges Zeitlimit gesetzt habe, damit ich überhaupt mal irgendwas kaufe, dann halt das in die Entscheidung mit einzubeziehen, ist das so unlogisch?

Es ist ja nicht so, daß ich nach zig Threads über Monate hinweg plötzlich etwas völlig anderes kaufe, sondern ich hab die Wahl zwischen zwei nahezu gleichteuren und in etwa gleich guten Boards von denen mir hier niemand direkt abgeraten hat, also kann ich in diesem Fall doch die Verfügbarkeit mit als Argument einbeziehen.


----------



## JoM79 (7. August 2018)

Klar ich kauf mir nach 18 Seiten Beratung auch auf einmal was anderes, nur weil es nicht sofort verfügbar ist.
Oder anderes.
Hättest du nicht so lange rumgeiert, wäre dein PC schon seit Wochen fertig.


----------



## compisucher (7. August 2018)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> 1. Asrock X470 Master SLI
> 2. Asrock X470 Fatal1ty Gaming K4
> 3. Asrock X470 Taichi
> 4. MSI X470 Gaming Plus
> ...



Diese MBs standen am Anfang auf der Auswahlliste und JETZT wird nach 18 Seiten Thread IMHO das Schlechteste davon ausgewählt, weil es früher lieferbar ist...
 

DAS muss ich jetzt nicht verstehen...


----------



## Tim1974 (7. August 2018)

Naja, das MSI B450 Tomahawk ist ja zur anfänglichen Auswahl noch dazu gekommen und war bis jetzt mein Favorit.
Die anderen Boards liegen preislich oft sehr stark auseinander, viele fielen deswegen schon recht schnell aus der Auswahl raus.

Aber was ist am *MSI X470 Gaming Plus* z.B. schlechter als am *Asrock X470 Master SLI*?


----------



## RivaTNT2 (7. August 2018)

Das MSI hat keinen USB-C Anschluss.
Produktvergleich MSI X470 Gaming Plus, ASRock X470 Master SLI Geizhals Deutschland

Sorry Shorty, konnt's mir nicht verkneifen


----------



## Tim1974 (7. August 2018)

Die vielen unterschiedlichen Meinungen machen mir die Entscheidung natürlich nicht leichter, irgendeinen Nachteil scheint jedes Board ja zu haben, zumindest in der ~140-180 Euro Preisklasse.

Nun hab ich mir mit dem Kauf endlich ein Ultimatum gesetzt und nun heißt es deswegen ich würde alle Ratschläge ignorieren?


----------



## JoM79 (7. August 2018)

Um den Affentanz mal ein Ende zu setzen, gehst du jetzt auf die Seite von Cyberport.
Dort suchst du das B450 Tomahawk, legst es in dem Warenkorb und kaufst es, bevor es nicht mehr verfügbar ist.


----------



## Tim1974 (7. August 2018)

Warum sollte es nicht mehr verfügbar sein? Ist doch gerade erst ganz frisch auf den Markt gekommen und vermutlich deshalb noch nicht so schnell lieferbar.

Was ich allgemein schade finde, auch wenn ich darauf eigenetlich nicht weiter eingehen wollte, das mir immer wieder unterstellt wird, ich würde die Teilnehmer hier verarschen. 
Ich nehme die Ratschläge sehr ernst, aber oft gibt es gegenteilige Meinungen oder Punkte, mit denen ich einfach nicht leben kann, wie z.B. eine erhöhte Spannung einer Komponente, daher kann ich nicht jeden Ratschlag auch umsetzen, aber die meisten doch schon, das sieht man ja z.B. beim Gehäuse.


----------



## Venom89 (7. August 2018)

Das Board ist als sofort verfügbar gelistet. Also mach hin.



Tim1974 schrieb:


> ich bin wirklich ein Temperaturfetischist, desto kühler alles läuft, desto zufriedener bin ich, solange nichts abschmiert oder lahmt.



Dann würdest du dich bestimmt nicht mit einer Luftkühlung zufrieden geben


----------



## _Berge_ (7. August 2018)

Venom89 schrieb:


> Dann würdest du dich bestimmt nicht mit einer Luftkühlung zufrieden geben





Sonst kommt noch ein Thread im Unterforum für Wasserkühlung 


@ Tim, weder mit dem B450 Tomahawk noch mit dem X470 machste was falsch, schiebs dir in den Warenkorb und bestelle


----------



## Tim1974 (7. August 2018)

Ist gut möglich, daß ich irgendwann mit Wasserkühlung anfange, momentan hält mich das Leckrisiko und das Problem der VRM-Kühlung noch davon ab, aber das wäre sicher ein interessantes Thema um sich bei Zeiten am geeigneten Ort darüber mal ausführlich auszutauschen!  Gute Idee! 

Zum Thema Boards, ich meine gelesen zu haben, daß das MSI X470 Gaming Plus kein VCore-Offset hat, stimmt das? 
Falls ja, ist das ein gravierender Nachteil und hat das B450 Tomahawk einen?
Was den Soundchip angeht, scheint mir das X470 Gaming Plus und Pro doch gleich zu sein, obwohl das Pro minimal teurer ist.

Die Bestellung wird in wenigen Tagen erfolgen, dann muß ich mich entscheiden.


----------



## -Shorty- (7. August 2018)

Na dann können wir ja noch paar Tage mit der Antwort warten.


----------



## Tim1974 (7. August 2018)

Nee gerade nicht, ein paar Tage brauche ich noch Tips und Ratschläge, danach dann nicht mehr!
Außer was den Zusammenbau angeht, aber dafür wird es einen entsprechenden neuen Thread geben!


----------



## Thomas_Idefix (7. August 2018)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Ich hab ja auch nicht gesagt, daß ich die Beratung ignoriere und dann schnell _irgendwas_ kaufe, sondern wenn ich zwischen zwei nahezu gleich guten Produkten die Wahl habe und nur eines davon verfügbar ist und ich mir endlich (wie mir in den Threads mehrfach empfohlen wurde!) ein strenges Zeitlimit gesetzt habe, damit ich überhaupt mal irgendwas kaufe, dann halt das in die Entscheidung mit einzubeziehen, ist das so unlogisch?



Das Problem ist nicht, dass du etwas anderes als empfohlen kaufst. Und auch nicht, dass du die Verfügbarkeit mit einbeziehst.

Aber du ziehst hier seitenlang die Diskussion über drei Mainboards, von denen wir dir deutlich mehr als einmal gesagt haben, dass sie alle für dich etwa gleichwertig sind und es daher komplett egal ist, welches davon du kaufst. Immer wieder wird das Thema aufgewärmt und noch gestern wolltest du wieder einen Vergleich von uns.

Um dann plötzlich die Verfügbarkeit entscheiden zu lassen und einfach irgendeins der drei zu kaufen.
Ja, da kommt man sich durchaus verarscht vor.

Verlange entweder nicht seitenlang unsere Hilfe ODER kaufe dann auch genau das, was dir empfohlen wurde. Beides zusammen ist reine Beschäftigstherapie für uns und damit machst du dir definitiv keine Freunde. Es hat schon seinen Grund, dass in jedem deiner Threads frustrierte Helfer rumtrollen...



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Die Bestellung wird in wenigen Tagen erfolgen, dann muß ich mich entscheiden.



Heute Nacht noch musste die Verfügbarkeit entscheiden, weil du ja partout keine Zeit hast, auf das eine Board zu warten und die eh alle gleich gut seien. Jetzt plötzlich musst du mit der Bestellung noch einige Tage abwarten, um dich zu entscheiden.

Das ist doch einfach nur noch lächerlich.


----------



## Tim1974 (7. August 2018)

Gerade deswegen weil mir gesagt wurde, daß alle genannten Boards für mich gleichwertig sind, fällt es mir so schwer mich zu entscheiden!

Es gab ja auch durchaus kritische Anmerkungen zu den verschiedenen Boards, die es mir schwer machten:
Das MSI X470 Gaming Plus hat laut einer Aussage hier eine schlechte VRM-Kühlung, das MSI B450 Tomahawk hat einen guten VRM-Kühler, dafür aber nur 4 Phasen führt die VCore, die nichtmal gedoppelt sind (hier ist das X470-Modell im Vorteil). 
Das Asus Prime X470 Pro hat zwar angeblich 6 echte Phasen (dafür aber auch ohne Doppelung), dafür aber keine Diagnose LEDs und es ist ca. 35 Euro teurer. Das Asrock X470 Master SLI hat relativ hohe VRM-Temperaturen, angeblich minimal höher als beim ca. 15 Euro günstigeren MSI X470 Gaming Plus, außerdem hat es keine Load Line Calibration, die das MSI X470 Gaming Plus aber wahrschlich hat, dafür vermutlich die besten Elkos. Dem MSI X470 Gaming Plus fehlt dafür wohl der VCore Offset. Das Asrock X470 Taichi wäre perfekt, ist er sündhaft teuer und völlig übertrieben für den R5-2600.

Ist das so unlogisch, daß ich bei so vielen Variabeln mir mit der Entscheidung so lange wie irgend möglich Zeit lasse?

Mir würde es schon reichen, wenn ich wüßte, daß das MSI B450 Tomahawk auch keinen VCore Offset hat und die VRMs dort nicht kühler sind als beim MSI X470 Gaming Plus, dann würde ich letzteres bestellen und gut ist, natürlich nur wenn ich VCore Offset nie brauche, aber woher soll ich das wissen?


----------



## -Shorty- (7. August 2018)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Ist das so unlogisch, daß ich bei so vielen Variabeln mir mit der Entscheidung so lange wie irgend möglich Zeit lasse?



Ja, schon allein aus dem Grund, dass du weder der Erste, noch der Letzte bist, der sich so ein System konfiguriert.

Ich hab beruflich die Finger noch an Boards mit laufenden AMD Duron Systemen und ich kann dir mit Gewissheit sagen, dass die Umgebungsbedingungen viel entscheidender sind als die von dir verlangten Anforderungen an die Caps und Wandler.

Darum wiederhole ich mich erneut, es ist schlicht und ergreifend EGAL.

Entscheidend ist wie du mit der Hardware umgehst und unter welchen Bedingungen das System läuft.

Eventuell ein Hersteller mit deutscher Support Hotline, man muss ja bei dir voraus denken.


----------



## Tim1974 (7. August 2018)

Der Asus-Telefonsupport konnte mir nichtmal sagen, ob das Prime X470 Pro ein 6-Layer- oder 4-Layer-Board ist.

Es gibt aber einen Punkt, den ich zu meiner Schande die ganze Zeit total vernachlässigt habe, die Zuverlässigkeit bzw. Qualität des gesamten Boards, damit meine ich, wieviele Leute es wegen einem Defekt recht schnell zurück geben, hier schaue ich gerade nochmal bei Newegg die Nutzerbewertungen durch. 
So prickelnd finde ich steht das MSI X470 Gaming Plus da leider nicht da und das MSI B450 Tomahawk ist noch viel zu neu für so eine Statistik. 

Außerdem wenn ich richtig geschaut habe, hat das Asus den wesentlich besseren onboard-Soundchip?


----------



## moonshot (7. August 2018)

Ich glaub mittlerweile, du hast ein ganz grundlegendes Problem, das nicht der PC ist. Und das ist jetzt nicht böse gemeint, aber das mit den Caps haben wir glaub 5 mal durch.  6 Layer PCB oder 4 ist so wichtig wie 8 oder 10 Zylinder Motor in der 30er Zone mit deinem RAM. 
"NUR" 4 Phasen VRM ist für deine Zwecke immer noch overkill. LLC braucht selbst hier im Forum zum übertakten nur eine Minderheit, du schon 3 mal nicht.

Du drehst dich nur im Kreis. Wenn nachher einer sagt, die VRM Frequenz bei Board X sein besser diskutieren wir dann das 2 Tage aus, um hinter her fest zu  stellen, dass das beste Board da dann aber zu wenig Kupfer drin hat, oder? 

Reg dich doch nicht über Marketing blabla auf. Ich für meinen teil bin jedenfalls raus, wenn du dich noch einmal über so einen irrelevanten Scheiß wieCaps oder Layer auslässt, das ist dann nämlich auch mir zu blöd.

Edit: Wenn deine Anlage nicht 200€ gekostet hat, kannst du den Unterschied zwischen den beiden Soundchips eh nicht raus hören.


----------



## Blackout27 (7. August 2018)

Das Asus Board hat wirkt einen sehr guten Onboard Sound. Einer der Gründe warum ich es gekauft habe  
Wieviel besser/schlechter der Sound zu MSI ist kann ich nicht sagen. Ich glaube in der aktuellen PCGH werden doch genau die Soundchips getestet, müsste ich mal nachlesen was die Experten dazu sagen. 

Ansonsten Kauf dir doch das ASRock Taichi und Blende den Preis einfach aus^^ So ein Board verwendet man meist auch 2-3: Generationen da kann man sich einfach mal was leisten sofern das Geld dafür vorhanden ist. Dein 2600er wird sich jedenfalls freuen


----------



## JoM79 (7. August 2018)

Gibt's jetzt schon wieder neue Gründe, warum ein Board nicht gekauft werden kann?
Denk dran Tim, in 2 Wochen könnte Nvidias neue Generation kommen. 
In 3 Wochen könnte ich dann vor dir fertig sein.


----------



## Thomas_Idefix (7. August 2018)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Gerade deswegen weil mir gesagt wurde, daß alle genannten Boards für mich gleichwertig sind, fällt es mir so schwer mich zu entscheiden!


 Falls sie gleichwertig sind, ist es scheiß egal, welches du nimmst. Meine Güte, weißt du nicht, was das Wort gleichwertig bedeutet?



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Das Asus Prime X470 Pro hat zwar angeblich 6 echte Phasen (dafür aber auch ohne Doppelung), dafür aber keine Diagnose LEDs und es ist ca. 35 Euro teurer.



Falls das die einzigen Hinderungsgründe sind, dann kaufe es endlich. Für Out-of-the-Box-Betrieb innerhalb der Spezifikationen und mit dem ausdrücklichen Wunsch, das BIOS überhaupt nie anzurühren, brauchst du keine Diagnose-LEDs. Dafür reicht selbst ein billiges Einsteiger-Board.



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Das Asrock X470 Taichi wäre perfekt, ist er sündhaft teuer und völlig übertrieben für den R5-2600.



Es ist "sündhaft teuer", weil es so gut ist. Wenn die niedrigere Preisklasse die gleichen Funktionen und Bauteile hätte, gäbe es das Taichi nicht.
Du hast irgendwie ein Problem damit, dass man für außergewöhnliche Wünsche auch außergewöhnlich viel Geld bezahlen muss. Finde dich damit ab und kaufe das Taichi, oder lass das Lamentieren und kauf ein günstigeres Board.

*Für deine Anforderungen* ist es nicht übertrieben, sondern die unterste Grenze, bis zu der du gehen kannst. Entweder passt du also deine für eine Mittelklasse-CPU komplett abgehobenen Vorstellungen an die Preisklasse der CPU an, oder du kaufst eben für die CPU ein Oberklasse-Board, das deine überzogenen Anforderungen erfüllt.
Anders wirst du zu keinem Ergebnis kommen und das merkt man!



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Mir würde es schon reichen, wenn ich wüßte, daß das MSI B450 Tomahawk auch keinen VCore Offset hat und die VRMs dort nicht kühler sind als beim MSI X470 Gaming Plus, dann würde ich letzteres bestellen und gut ist, natürlich nur wenn ich VCore Offset nie brauche, aber woher soll ich das wissen?



Du meinst, man kann die Prozessorspannung beim B450 Tomahawk nicht durch einen Offset herauf- oder herabsetzen? Du willst doch nicht etwa durch höhere Spannungen die Verlustleistung erhöhen oder durch niedrigere Spannungen Instabilitäten des Systems provozieren? Und was meinen eigentlich die Spezifikationen von AMD, die du ja nicht verlassen möchtest, zu deinen Spielchen mit der Spannung? Ins BIOS wolltest du ja angeblich auch nicht, wie verstellst du bei deinem Spiel mit dem Feuer die Werte dann überhaupt?

Merkst du schon gar nicht mehr, wie du dir ständig selbst widersprichst?


----------



## Venom89 (7. August 2018)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Ist gut möglich, daß ich irgendwann mit Wasserkühlung anfange, momentan hält mich das Leckrisiko und das Problem der VRM-Kühlung noch davon ab, aber das wäre sicher ein interessantes Thema um sich bei Zeiten am geeigneten Ort darüber mal ausführlich auszutauschen!  Gute Idee!



Bei deinen ganzen Ängsten, kommt eine richtige Wakü uberhaupt nicht in Frage.

In der Rubrik, wirst du mit deiner Art und Weise auch recht schnell zerlegt


----------



## Tim1974 (7. August 2018)

Thomas_Idefix schrieb:


> Du meinst, man kann die Prozessorspannung beim B450 Tomahawk nicht durch einen Offset herauf- oder herabsetzen? Du willst doch nicht etwa durch höhere Spannungen die Verlustleistung erhöhen oder durch niedrigere Spannungen Instabilitäten des Systems provozieren? Und was meinen eigentlich die Spezifikationen von AMD, die du ja nicht verlassen möchtest, zu deinen Spielchen mit der Spannung? Ins BIOS wolltest du ja angeblich auch nicht, wie verstellst du bei deinem Spiel mit dem Feuer die Werte dann überhaupt?
> 
> Merkst du schon gar nicht mehr, wie du dir ständig selbst widersprichst?



Du bist aber fleißig im Erfinden von Aussagen, die ich gar nicht gemacht habe. Nur weil ich nicht stundelang Speichertimings ausprobieren will heißt es nicht, daß ich das BIOS meide, im Gegenteil, ich werde oft ins BIOS gehen, zum einen wegen der Lüftersteuerung, zum anderen wegen der Hardwareüberwachung (die ich im BIOS für genauer halte als die Software unter Windows), außerdem eventuell zum undervolten, sofern die VCore relativ hoch angesetzt ist. Sollte mir die CPU-Leistung mal nicht reichen, werd sich auch geringfügig übertakten, aber ohne Spannungsanhebung, auch das hab ich an anderer Stelle schon erwähnt, man muß halt nur lesen und sich merken was ich schreibe und nicht was dazu phantasieren. 

Außerdem ist mir das mit den Layern nicht mehr so wichtig, ebenso die Elkos nichtmehr, solange es ordentliche sind, aber es gibt zwei Punkte, die wichtig sind und die ich beide bisher vergessen habe:
a) Welches Board die bisher geringste Fehlerquote hat, also bei welchem am wenigsten defekt zurück gehen und die Kundenzufriedenheit am höchsten ausfällt.
b) Die Lüftersteuerung, des Board muß 1-2 CPU-Fans und 4 Gehäuselüfter per PWM wirklich gut regeln können.


----------



## JoM79 (8. August 2018)

Lufter einstellen dauert paar Minuten und was meinst du auf welche Sensoren eine Software unter Windows zugreift?


----------



## Tim1974 (8. August 2018)

Ich hab mir eben mal die Asus-Anleitung angeschaut, da gibt es ein Panel für die Gehäuseanschlüsse anscheinend auch beim Prime X470 Pro, dazu den sehr viel besseren Soundchip, Audio ist mir schon wichtig, auch wenn ich sicherlich mein Steinberg UR22 anschließe, ist es dennoch möglich, daß ich zum Spielen den onboard-Sound nutzen will, vielleicht auch mal mit Surround-Kopfhörern oder Lautsprechern.
Es kostet zwar ca. 34 Euro mehr als das MSI X470 Gaming Plus, aber ich denke es ist auch hochwertiger was die VRMs angeht, und etwas kühler, dazu der bessere Soundchip und das Q-Panel und die gute Bewertung des Boards auf Newegg, Torsten hat es ja auch schon getestet... vielleicht sollte ich es einfach nehmen, dann hab ich Board und Karte von einem Hersteller und eventuell kann ich dann die Karten-Temperatur auch mit der Lüftersteuerung des Boards kombinieren, wäre dann ja beides von Asus.


----------



## Thomas_Idefix (8. August 2018)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Du bist aber fleißig im Erfinden von Aussagen, die ich gar nicht gemacht habe. Nur weil ich nicht stundelang Speichertimings ausprobieren will heißt es nicht, daß ich das BIOS meide, im Gegenteil, ich werde oft ins BIOS gehen, zum einen wegen der Lüftersteuerung, zum anderen wegen der Hardwareüberwachung (die ich im BIOS für genauer halte als die Software unter Windows), außerdem eventuell zum undervolten, sofern die VCore relativ hoch angesetzt ist. Sollte mir die CPU-Leistung mal nicht reichen, werd sich auch geringfügig übertakten, aber ohne Spannungsanhebung, auch das hab ich an anderer Stelle schon erwähnt, man muß halt nur lesen und sich merken was ich schreibe und nicht was dazu phantasieren.



Doch, genau das heißt, dass du das BIOS meidest. Das Einstellen der Lüfter dauert, wie von JoM79 schon bemerkt, einmalig ein paar Minuten. 
Und warum du plötzlich die Kernspannung absenken willst (Spannung senken, Testen, Spannung weiter senken, Testen, etc... - dauert eine Weile), dir das Übertakten des RAM mit XMP-Profil (läuft bei nicht allzu hohem Takt auf Anhieb, an den Timings der Hersteller pfuscht dabei keiner rum) aber zu lange dauert und zu viel Instabilitätspotential birgt, weiß wohl auch nur der liebe Gott. Aber Hauptsache du bügelst in anderen Threads jeden Vorschlag für den RAM damit ab, du wolltest dringendst die Spezifikationen von AMD einhalten.

Wie du Hardwareüberwachung im BIOS betreibst, möchte ich gerne mal sehen. Da wird dann Prime95 angeschmissen und aufgeheizt, dann der PC schnell heruntergefahren, die Temperatur im BIOS ausgelesen und anhand dessen hochgerechnet, wie sie zum Zeitpunkt der Last gewesen sein muss? Du hast Recht, diese Messung wird konkurrenzlos exakt sein.



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Außerdem ist mir das mit den Layern nicht mehr so wichtig, ebenso die Elkos nichtmehr, solange es ordentliche sind, aber es gibt zwei Punkte, die wichtig sind und die ich beide bisher vergessen habe:
> a) Welches Board die bisher geringste Fehlerquote hat, also bei welchem am wenigsten defekt zurück gehen und die Kundenzufriedenheit am höchsten ausfällt.



Dann warte fünf Jahre und du weißt, wie die Fehlerquote des bis dahin komplett veralteten Systems ausfällt. Innerhalb von ein paar Wochen wirst du Fabrikationsfehler (müssen Händler oder Hersteller im Rahmen der Gewährleistung eh tauschen), aber nicht die geringste Tendenz für die Langlebigkeit sehen.


----------



## Tim1974 (8. August 2018)

Ok, das Argument mit Hardwareüberwachung im BIOS zieh ich zurück, das würde maximal Sinn machen wenns um die gelegendliche Spannungsüberwachung geht und beim Einstellen der Lüfterprofile.

Ansonsten sind wir / bin ich, doch schon einen ordentlichen Schritt weiter gekommen in diesem Thread, ich fasse mal die neuen Erkenntnisse zusammen:

1. Elkos interessieren mich nicht mehr, solange es kein Billigschrott ist (was bei keinen der erwähnten Boards der Fall zu sein scheint.
2. Layer des Mainboards interessieren micht nicht mehr
3. Stattdessen sind mir Tests und Nutzerbewertungen wichtig, vorallem wenns um die Häufigkeit von Fabrikationsfehlern geht, denn das ist verdammt ärgerlich, wenn einen das trifft.
4. B450-Boards sind raus, weil sie zu neu sind, hier gibt es bisher zu wenig Tests und Nutzererfahrungen und das BIOS muß eventuell erst noch reifen.


----------



## JoM79 (8. August 2018)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Ich hab mir eben mal die Asus-Anleitung angeschaut, da gibt es ein Panel für die Gehäuseanschlüsse anscheinend auch beim Prime X470 Pro, dazu den sehr viel besseren Soundchip, Audio ist mir schon wichtig, auch wenn ich sicherlich mein Steinberg UR22 anschließe, ist es dennoch möglich, daß ich zum Spielen den onboard-Sound nutzen will, vielleicht auch mal mit Surround-Kopfhörern oder Lautsprechern.
> Es kostet zwar ca. 34 Euro mehr als das MSI X470 Gaming Plus, aber ich denke es ist auch hochwertiger was die VRMs angeht, und etwas kühler, dazu der bessere Soundchip und das Q-Panel und die gute Bewertung des Boards auf Newegg, Torsten hat es ja auch schon getestet... vielleicht sollte ich es einfach nehmen, dann hab ich Board und Karte von einem Hersteller und eventuell kann ich dann die Karten-Temperatur auch mit der Lüftersteuerung des Boards kombinieren, wäre dann ja beides von Asus.


Wenn dir Audio wichtig wäre, würdest du dir ne ordentliche Soundkarte holen und dazu bestimmt keine Surroundkopfhörer.
Zudem steht auf dem Qpanel auch nichts anderes als auf dem Board.

@Thomas_Idefix:
JoM79 bitte, sonst fühle ich mich alt.


----------



## Thomas_Idefix (8. August 2018)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> 3. Stattdessen sind mir Tests und Nutzerbewertungen wichtig, vorallem wenns um die Häufigkeit von Fabrikationsfehlern geht, denn das ist verdammt ärgerlich, wenn einen das trifft.
> 4. B450-Boards sind raus, weil sie zu neu sind, hier gibt es bisher zu wenig Tests und Nutzererfahrungen und das BIOS muß eventuell erst noch reifen.



Nein, Fehler in der Gewährleistung sind nicht die ärgerlichen. Falls sie erst danach auftreten, wird es deutlich ärgerlicher. Dann sitzt du nicht nur ohne Board da (Wartezeit), sondern musst den Schaden auch noch selbst bezahlen.

Letztlich ist das aber ohnehin ein komplett unsinniger Kaufgrund bei Mainboards. Um statistisch verlässliche Aussagen über die Ausfallquoten zu bekommen, müsstest du für jedes Modell tausende verkaufter Boards erfassen. So hältst du plötzlich ein kaum verkauftes Board mit nur drei Google-Treffern zu Ausfällen für absolut zuverlässig, wohingegen der Top-Seller mit sechs Treffern zu Ausfällen als der letzte Schrott dasteht.



JoM79 schrieb:


> @Thomas_Idefix:
> JoM79 bitte, sonst fühle ich mich alt.



Ups, tut mir Leid. Wird korrigiert.


----------



## Tim1974 (8. August 2018)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Wenn dir Audio wichtig wäre, würdest du dir ne ordentliche Soundkarte holen und dazu bestimmt keine Surroundkopfhörer.



Ich hab doch eine Highend-Soundlösung, ein Steinberg UR22 USB-Audiointerface.
Trotzdem ist nicht sicher, ob ich dieses immer an diesem PC habe und zum drüber zu spielen ist es auch irgendwie zu schade, hat ja auch kein Surround, den ich für Spiele vielleicht mal nutzen möchte.



JoM79 schrieb:


> Zudem steht auf dem Qpanel auch nichts anderes als auf dem Board.



Sieht mir aber sehr viel besser beschriftet aus, auch mit + und -, als das winzige Gekritzel auf den Boards. Ich erinnere mich noch drann wie ich letztes mal Power und Reset anschließen wollte und nichtmal erkennen konnte ob die Stecker horizontal oder vertikal gesteckt werden, viele haben ja nur 2 Pins und es gibt zwei Pinreihen übereinander auf den Boards, ganz doof wirds dann bei den LEDs, da gibt es jeweils nur einen Ministecker, ich glaube + und - steht da auch nicht drauf. Also dieses Rätsel raten und alle erdenklichen Möglichkeiten durchprobieren macht wirklich keinen Spaß, das stell ich mir mit dem Q-Panel schon sehr viel komfortabler vor.



JoM79 schrieb:


> @Thomas_Idefix:
> JoM79 bitte, sonst fühle ich mich alt.



Ja, er hat dich einfach mal eben 9 Jahre altern lassen!


----------



## JoM79 (8. August 2018)

Das ist es wieder, das Highend.

Sieh es endlich ein und hol dir Hilfe beim zusammenbauen.
Wer nicht in der Lage ist die Beschreibung des Mainboards zu lesen, der sollte da auch nix rumbasteln.
Das ist nämlich kein Rätsel, nur für jemanden der sich zu doof anstellt.


----------



## Tim1974 (8. August 2018)

Das Steinberg UR22 ist nun wirklich High-End, möchte mal eine PC-Soundkarte sehen, die da ran kommt...
Übrigens stand auf jedem meiner Gehäuselüfter BQ Silent Wings 3 PWM auch High-End drauf! 

Zu den Gehäuseanschlüssen, blöd stellte sich da nur der jenige an, der die beschriftet hat und zwar auf beiden Seiten, denn es ist eine Unverschähmtheit da nicht überall + und - drauf zu setzen, ebenso die Bereiche auf dem Board für die einzelnen Stecker nicht zum umrahmen, damit ersichtlich ist in welcher Ausrichtung der Stecker rauf muß, außerdem sind die Abkürzungen auf dem Board nicht immer ideal gewählt und winzig klein, selbst für jemand wie mich, der sehr gut nah sehen kann.


----------



## JoM79 (8. August 2018)

Ein USB Audio Interface ist jetzt also ne Soundkarte?
Und ist das nicht alles OT?


----------



## Tim1974 (8. August 2018)

Soweit ich weiß ist ein USB-Audiointerface eine externe Soundkarte mit eben den Anschlüssen, die Profis zum Aufnehmen oder Monitoring benötigen. Klanglich hat diese Lösung viele Vorteile, getrennt von PC und dessen EM-Abstrahlung in einem eigenen stabilen Metallgehäuse.


----------



## TheOnLY (8. August 2018)

Weil eine Bauform gegenüber einer Anderen Vorteile bietet ist nicht gleich jedes Produkt mit dieser Bauform High-end. 
Nur weil ein Kombi in der Regel bauartbedingt etwas mehr Platz oder Stauraum bietet als eine Limousine macht ihn das noch lange nicht zu einer high-end Limousine, sondern zu einer eigenen Produktkategorie, dem Kombi (Überraschung ).


----------



## JoM79 (8. August 2018)

Gerade nochmal geguckt, kann man als externe Soundkarte zu verwenden.
Dachte der USB Anschluss dient als Stromversorgung only.
Highend würde ich aber trotzdem anders definieren.

Ist denn jetzt endlich ein Board bestellt?


----------



## Tim1974 (8. August 2018)

Abgesehen vom MSI B450 Tomahawk, was ich voraussichtlich ja nun doch nicht nehmen will, sind alle anderen Boards die in Frage kommen entweder vorrätig oder innerhalb von 24h lieferbar. Da ich den Zusammenbau am Wochenende machen will, werd ich den ganzen restlichen Kram erst frühestens Donnerstag bestellen, vielleicht kommt bis dahin ja noch der eine oder andere interessante Kommentar oder Ratschlag.

Was mir am MSI B450 Tomahawk nun doch nicht gefällt ist irgendwie das Gefühl ein Billigboard zu kaufen, ich mags zwar an sich preiswert, aber eben nicht billig und das Board ist brandaktuell, also wer weiß wie stabil es mit den ersten BIOSen läuft, es gibt keine Langzeiterfahrungen, nichtmal paar Monate, niemand den ich kenne hat das Board. Mit einem X-Chipsatz hab ich dagegen eher das Gefühl was hochwertigeres zu kaufen. 
Ich kann ja jetzt und heute nicht alle Eventualitäten durchplanen, vielleicht überleg ichs mir ja in einem halben Jahr oder Jahr doch einen Octacore drauf setzen zu wollen oder ich fange mit dem Übertakten an und bereue es dann, so am Board gespart zu haben und nur 4 Phasen ohne Doppelung zu haben.

Also momentan tendiere ich fast zum Asus Prime X470 Pro, denn das haben wenigstens schon viele und da gibt es Erfahrungswerte, der Soundchip ist sehr gut, die VRMs auch (6 Phasen), die Kühlung scheint mir in der Preisklasse auch die beste zu sein, wenn auch nur minimal besser als beim MSI X470 Gaming Plus, aber auch ca. 4° sind ein Unterschied.
Außerdem könnte ich bei Asus Board und Asus Karte letztere in die Lüftersteuerung mit integrieren, das Q-Panel würde mir auch entgegen kommen, einzig der Preis nervt etwas, aber soviel mehr als 147 Euro sind 181 nun auch wieder nicht.
Vorallem hab ich in der Vergangenheit mit Asus immer gute Erfahrungen gehabt. Mit MSI hab ich noch gar keine Erfahrungen bezüglich Mainboards und ich bin nunmal eher konservativ vom Kaufverhalten her...

Meint ihr denn nun, daß das Asus Prime X470 Pro wirklich überall einen Tick besser ist als das MSI X470 Gaming Plus? Oder gibt es auch Punkte (mal abgesehen von den fehlenden Diagnose LEDs, die ich wohl eh nicht brauche), in denen das MSI X470 besser ist?


----------



## JoM79 (8. August 2018)

Der Onboardsound ist doch vollkommen egal.


----------



## Thomas_Idefix (8. August 2018)

Also ich würde mich ja an deiner Stelle nicht mit so einem Billigboard wie dem Asus Prime X470 Pro zufriedengeben und mindestens zum Taichi greifen, wenn schon solche Highend-Komponenten (CPU, Grafikkarte, Soundinterface) darauf verbaut und am Rande des Möglichen (Lüftersteuerung, Undervolten) betrieben werden. Das wäre einfach keine ausgewogene Zusammenstellung und ob solche Billig-Boards überhaupt mit den Komponenten wie dem Highend-Soundinterface umgehen können, wäre ich auch sehr skeptisch. Am Ende grillt das Mainboard dann die CPU, weil es nicht mit deinem High-End-Ram klarkommt.

Aber wenn du unbedingt am Mainboard sparen willst, bitte. Ist dein Risiko...


----------



## br0da (8. August 2018)

Aber hat das Taichi denn wenigstens 10K Kondensatoren?


----------



## Tim1974 (8. August 2018)

Wir hatten doch geklärt, daß das mit den Elkos nicht mehr wichtig ist, weil die bei weitaus niedrigeren Temperaturen laufen, also diese, welche für die Stundenzahl angegeben ist.

Ich versuche mich daher jetzt auf das wesentliche zu konzentrieren, die Kompatibilität und Ausfallsicherheit, Fehlerquote, denn damit kann ich mir eine Menge Ärger ersparen. Mein Asus P5 GDC-V Deluxe hab ich z.B. seit 2004, es hat vermutlich keine 10K Elkos und es zeigt bis jetzt keine Alterserscheinungen, auch wenn es die letzten Jahre meist nicht mehr täglich genutzt wurde.

Bin ja mal gespannt ob noch ein paar ernst gemeinte und hilfreiche Antworten kommen oder nur Kinderkacke...


----------



## -Shorty- (8. August 2018)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Bin ja mal gespannt ob noch ein paar ernstgemeinte und hilfreiche Antworten kommen oder nur Kinderkacke...




Kinderkacke, soso:

"Ich will aber 6 Layer und 10k caps, dazu gedoppelte Spannungswandler, ich weiß zwar nicht wozu aber ich wills haben"

So, und jetzt stehst du langsam mal auf, ziehst dir ne Hose an und gehst in deine Vorlesung. Dann lachen die Kollegen alle mal über die geistigen Ergüsse von letzter Nacht (wobei das ja eher ne Nullnummer war, der Mod hat ja schon auf Seite 3 zu gemacht) und dann lass es einfach gut sein.


----------



## Tim1974 (8. August 2018)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> So, und jetzt stehst du langsam mal auf, ziehst dir ne Hose an und gehst in deine Vorlesung. Dann lachen die Kollegen alle mal über die geistigen Ergüsse von letzter Nacht (wobei das ja eher ne Nullnummer war, der Mod hat ja schon auf Seite 3 zu gemacht) und dann lass es einfach gut sein.



Wenn du es sagst...


----------



## moonshot (8. August 2018)

Sind wir jetzt an dem Punkt, wo wir uns nur noch sinnlos trollen? 

Also dann auf keinen Fall das Taichi! Das hat nur 40A Powerstages und die sind nich mal digital sondern nur so NextFet Kram. Totales Billigzeugs.


----------



## compisucher (8. August 2018)

moonshot schrieb:


> Also dann auf keinen Fall das Taichi! Das hat nur 40A Powerstages und die sind nich mal digital sondern nur so NextFet Kram. Totales Billigzeugs.



Na ja, da verlasse ich mich dann doch eher auf seriöse Tests, deine Aussagen sind nicht fundiert:

ASRock X470 Taichi (Ultimate) im Test - Gute Technik und niedriger Stromverbrauch - Hardwareluxx
ASRock X470 Taichi (AMD X470) Motherboard Review
ASRock X470 Taichi review - Introduction


----------



## -Shorty- (8. August 2018)

compisucher schrieb:


> Na ja, da verlasse ich mich dann doch eher auf seriöse Tests, deine Aussagen sind nicht fundiert:



Also seine Ironie zu überlesen ist schon eine besondere Fähigkeit.


----------



## compisucher (8. August 2018)

Das ist keine besondere Fähigkeit sondern der unbedingte Willen der Klarstellung, sonst geht dieser Thread Dank Tim1974 in die mit50ger.... 

Friede sei mit dir


----------



## Thomas_Idefix (8. August 2018)

Dahin wird der Thread sowieso gehen, da Tim es einfach nicht schafft, mal eine klare Meinung zu bilden und zu halten. Das ist schlimmer als mit einem Kleinkind.

Erst stellt er Oberklasse-Anforderungen, dennoch sind ihm die Mainboards über 130 Euro zu teuer und er akzeptiert keinen Vorschlag darüber. Daher legt er sich vermeintlich auf eine  günstigere Lösung fest, nur um dann plötzlich festzustellen, dass die etwas teurere Option schneller lieferbar ist. Daher soll es die werden, bestellt wird aber weiterhin nicht, obwohl inzwischen selbst die günstige Lösung wieder lieferbar ist. Aber er stellt plötzlich fest, dass die ihm zu billig ist und er sich ein teureres kaufen möchte, obwohl die Kondensatoren angeblich egal seien. Die 50 Euro Extra-Aufpreis ohne Mehrwert sind für ihn scheinbar kein Ding, aber das Taichi mit echtem Mehrwert ist mit weiteren 50 Euro Aufpreis außer Reichweite.

Tür mir Leid, aber der verarscht uns doch nach Strich und Fäden.


----------



## NuVirus (8. August 2018)

@Tim hol dir einfach den 2700X und das Taichi dann hast du etwas länger Ruhe, so wie du dich hier nicht entscheiden kannst ist das die sinnvollste Lösung und hast ne Rechtfertigung für das teurere Board

Hast ja dann auch höheren Grundtakt ohne eigenes OC was auch nochmal was bringt.

Dann hast du auch nicht ständig den Gedanken soll ich jetzt ne stärkere CPU kaufen oder nicht sondern kannst dich entspannt zurücklegen und mal irgendwann ne neue Grafikkarte nachrüsten.


----------



## Thomas_Idefix (8. August 2018)

Das scheint mir schon länger die einzig sinnvolle Lösung für ihn zu sein, dann kann er sich auch für den Zweit-PC eine gescheite APU kaufen, anstatt sinnbefreit einen 2600 mit extra Grafikkarte zu verbauen.


----------



## blautemple (8. August 2018)

Thomas_Idefix schrieb:


> Das scheint mir schon länger die einzig sinnvolle Lösung für ihn zu sein, dann kann er sich auch für den Zweit-PC eine gescheite APU kaufen, anstatt sinnbefreit einen 2600 mit extra Grafikkarte zu verbauen.



Oder, wartet jetzt kommt es, er kauft einen Intel 
*gießt Öl ins Feuer*


----------



## Thomas_Idefix (8. August 2018)

Selbst das wäre noch besser als einen Ryzen ohne Grafikeinheit mit extra Grafikkarte in einen Zweit-PC zu stecken, der keine Grafikleistung benötigt. 

Aber die Intel-Problematik bei ihm ist ja leider hinlänglich bekannt, daher wird es wohl auf die unsinnige Lösung hinauslaufen.


----------



## moonshot (8. August 2018)

Also bei Intel würde ich auf den 9900K warten.  Da gibts dann bestimmt wieder neue Boards mit kosmetischen Extras die wir diskutieren können.


----------



## Thomas_Idefix (8. August 2018)

Aber wie sieht es da mit der Langlebigkeit aus? Du kannst doch nicht einfach einen Elektronikartikel kaufen, ohne zu wissen, wie lange er bei anderen halten wird. Das ist ja grob fahrlässig.

Man sollte zwar auf den 9900K warten, aber den erst frühestens Ende nächsten Jahres kaufen.


----------



## Venom89 (8. August 2018)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Das Steinberg UR22 ist nun wirklich High-End, möchte mal eine PC-Soundkarte sehen, die da ran kommt...



Es ist sogar ein Audioinface der Einsteiger Klasse.
Der Kopfhörerverstärker, kann zB einmal nichts.

Es gibt zig interne sowie externe Soundkarten die besser sind. 



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Übrigens stand auf jedem meiner Gehäuselüfter BQ Silent Wings 3 PWM auch High-End drauf!



Geil! 



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Zu den Gehäuseanschlüssen, blöd stellte sich da nur der jenige an, der die beschriftet hat und zwar auf beiden Seiten, denn es ist eine Unverschähmtheit da nicht überall + und - drauf zu setzen, ebenso die Bereiche auf dem Board für die einzelnen Stecker nicht zum umrahmen, damit ersichtlich ist in welcher Ausrichtung der Stecker rauf muß, außerdem sind die Abkürzungen auf dem Board nicht immer ideal gewählt und winzig klein, selbst für jemand wie mich, der sehr gut nah sehen kann.



Ne Tim. Da bist du das Problem. Sonst keiner. Die Ausrichtung ist bei vielen Steckern übrigens ..... Denk mal drüber nach.


----------



## -Shorty- (8. August 2018)

Pssst, nichts verraten, der schickt das Gehäuse wegen der defekten LED's wieder ein, jede Wette.


----------



## Thomas_Idefix (8. August 2018)

Und wirft dann dem Händler vor, er verkaufe kaputte B-Ware. Kennt man ja schon zur Genüge.

Wir sind jetzt also auf Seite 24 angekommen, obwohl sogar er selbst schon vor mehreren Seiten festgestellt hat, dass es scheiß egal ist, welches der Boards er kauft.


----------



## Tim1974 (8. August 2018)

Ich weiß nicht was an einem Ryzen 2600 der nächstes Jahr Zweitrechner wird, sinnlos oder wenig effizient sein soll, es gibt ganz simple Grafikkarten mit niedrigem Energieverbrauch, die fürs Arbeiten reichen.
Außerdem wird der Zweit-PC bei mir auch für allerlei Dinge genutzt, sogar eventuell auch mal für ältere Spiele zwischendurch.
Ich kaufe aber keine CPU mehr mit weniger als 6C/12T und die 65 Watt TDP des 2600 sind ideal für eine spätere energiesparende Workstation mit geringem Kühlaufwand und genug Leistung.

Beim Thema Mainboards war mir schon klar, das hier kaum mehr was vernünftiges kommt, da ich aber anscheinend eh jedes nehmen kann, werd ich selbst die Entscheidung treffen. 



Venom89 schrieb:


> Es ist sogar ein Audioinface der Einsteiger Klasse.
> Der Kopfhörerverstärker, kann zB einmal nichts.



Klar  gibts im Profisektor weitaus teurere Interfaces, aber das Steinberg UR22  ist schon richtig gut, das können durchaus auch Profis nutzen. Es wird  auch die meisten Soundchips für PCs um Längen hinter sich lassen.



Venom89 schrieb:


> Ne Tim. Da bist du das Problem. Sonst  keiner. Die Ausrichtung ist bei vielen Steckern übrigens ..... Denk mal  drüber nach.



Muß ich nicht, die Bezeichnungen auf den  Boards, die ich bisher gesehen habe waren kaum zu entziffern, erstrecht  nicht im dunklen Gehäuse und die Ausrichtung der Stecker war so schnell  auch nicht zu erkennen. Ich habs dennoch hinbekommen, einfach mit wildem  durchprobieren in allen Ausrichtungen, irgendwann ging der Power-Knopf  und Reset, mehr brauchte ich nicht, also hab ich den Rest weg gelassen.

Das es mit das schwierigste ist, wird auch hier gesagt:
YouTube

Wird dort schon in den ersten 30 Sekunden erwähnt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Können wir zum Schluss noch etwas vernünftiges besprechen? 

Wenn man direkt das Asus Prime X470 Pro mit dem MSI X470 Gaming Plus/Pro vergleicht, gibt es einen Punkt, wo das MSI besser ist?
Wie ist es hier mit den Elkos? Die sind für mich zwar nun nicht mehr kaufentscheidend, dennoch hab ich sie nicht komplett aus den Augen verloren, ist das Asus da zumindest gleichwertig mit dem günstigeren MSI?


----------



## -Shorty- (8. August 2018)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Wie ist es hier mit den Elkos?



Vorhanden, allerdings vormontiert und fest verlötet!


----------



## NuVirus (8. August 2018)

Als ob die TDP irgendwas über den realen Verbrauch aussagt, es würde sowohl Sinn machen einen 2600 als auch nen 2700x als Office PC verwenden man kann beide so optimieren das wenig Strom verbraucht wird - Undervolting etc. macht doch nach etwas Eingewöhnung sogar Spaß.

Ich hab selbst meinen HTPC mit i3 4340 mit Undervolting sowohl beim RAM als auch CPU optimiert.

 An den Idle Verbrauch mit einer IGP wirst du aber mit extra Grafikkarte nie ran kommen und das ist finde ich das wichtigste bei nem Office PC.
Ich hatte testweise mal nen AMD APU System - A10 7870 und das war nichtmal ne extra Grafikkarte und der Praxis Verbrauch war viel höher - Youtube etc schauen als mit meinem i3 Haswell System selbst ohne Undervolting.


----------



## Tim1974 (8. August 2018)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Vorhanden, allerdings vormontiert und fest verlötet!



Ach nee, darauf wäre ich allein ja nie gekommen! 

Ich meinte natürlich die Qualität der wirklich wichtigen Elkos und deren voraussichtliche Haltbarkeit bei 105°C, hat MSI da bessere drauf als Asus?



NuVirus schrieb:


> An den Idle Verbrauch mit einer IGP wirst du aber mit extra Grafikkarte nie ran kommen und das ist finde ich das wichtigste bei nem Office PC.
> Ich hatte testweise mal nen AMD APU System - A10 7870 und das war nichtmal ne extra Grafikkarte und der Praxis Verbrauch war viel höher - Youtube etc schauen als mit meinem i3 Haswell System selbst ohne Undervolting.



Aber wieviel wird das in etwa ausmachen bei einer sparsamen Grafikkarte die 4K-Auflösung zum arbeiten flott bewältigen kann und (wenn schon dediziert), dann wenigstens auch ein Stück mehr Leistungsreserven hat als die aktuellen iGPUs von Intel?
Das die meisten Ryzen keine iGPU haben finde ich auch schade, aber wiegesagt, mit dem Zweitrechner mache ich weitmehr als nur Office und Internet, ich wandel auch öfter mal Datein um (Musik und Video), ab und zu ein älteres Spielchen zwischendurch ist auch drinn, sofern das unter Linux läuft.

Ich kaufe nur deswegen jetzt keinen Ryzen7-2700(X) weil ich aktuell so gut wie keine Spiele und Anwendungen kenne und nutzen will, die davon deutlich profitieren würden, außerdem möchte ich eine CPU, die ihren vollen Allcore-Turbo auch unter Volllast aller Threads weitgehend halten kann, da ist der R5-2600 einfach im Vorteil.
Zudem der günstige Preis, nur 155 Euro für die boxed CPU, der R7-2700X kostet mehr als das doppelte, leistet aber bestenfalls vielleicht ca. 40% mehr bei Anwendungen, die alle Threads voll auslasten können und von diesen 40% knabbert der R5 auch noch etwas ab, wenn er übertaktet wird und bleibt trotzdem noch leichter zu kühlen und sparsamer.

Aber eigentlich gehts hier ja ums Board, also laßt uns den Thread mit einem direkten Vergleich zwischen MSI X470 Gaming Plus und Asus Prime X470 Pro abschließen!
Da hier ja angeblich so viele so unglaublich viel Ahnung haben, sollte das für euch ja eine der leichteren Aufgaben sein, dann legt mal los!


----------



## Venom89 (8. August 2018)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht was an einem Ryzen 2600 der nächstes Jahr Zweitrechner wird, sinnlos oder wenig effizient sein soll, es gibt ganz simple Grafikkarten mit niedrigem Energieverbrauch, die fürs Arbeiten reichen.



Sprich das besser gar nicht mehr an. 
Einen Sinn sehe ich darin nirgends.



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Beim Thema Mainboards war mir schon klar, das hier kaum mehr was vernünftiges kommt, da ich aber anscheinend eh jedes nehmen kann, werd ich selbst die Entscheidung treffen.



Ja hoffentlich.





Tim1974 schrieb:


> Klar gibts im Profisektor weitaus teurere Interfaces,



Einsteiger bleibt Einsteiger. 

Also eher Low End. Kannst du ab jetzt verwenden 



Tim1974 schrieb:


> aber das Steinberg UR22  ist schon richtig gut,



Nö. Es ist und bleibt Einsteigersegment. Wenn man die Anschlüsse benötigt ok. Wenn nicht gibt es wesentlich bessere Soundlösungen.




Tim1974 schrieb:


> das können durchaus auch Profis nutzen.



Können und wollen Tim..
Gut das du das beurteilen kannst.
Wie war das nochmal? Surround Kopfhörer? Damit disqualifizierst du dich vorab.



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Es wird  auch die meisten Soundchips für PCs um Längen hinter sich lassen.



Hör doch auf wenn du keine Ahnung hast. 



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Muß ich nicht, die Bezeichnungen auf den  Boards, die ich bisher gesehen habe waren kaum zu entziffern, erstrecht  nicht im dunklen Gehäuse und die Ausrichtung der Stecker war so schnell  auch nicht zu erkennen. Ich habs dennoch hinbekommen, einfach mit wildem  durchprobieren in allen Ausrichtungen, irgendwann ging der Power-Knopf  und Reset, mehr brauchte ich nicht, also hab ich den Rest weg gelassen.
> 
> Das es mit das schwierigste ist, wird auch hier gesagt:
> YouTube
> ...



In einem Anfängerguide. Tim.... Das ist Kindergarten.
Wenn du Augen hast wie ein Maulwurf, sowie Fingerspitzengefühl quasi nicht vorhanden ist, such dir Hilfe.



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Können wir zum Schluss noch etwas vernünftiges besprechen?



Du besprichst doch alles mit deinem zweiten ich ^^.




Tim1974 schrieb:


> Wie ist es hier mit den Elkos? Die sind für mich zwar nun nicht mehr kaufentscheidend, dennoch hab ich sie nicht komplett aus den Augen verloren, ist das Asus da zumindest gleichwertig mit dem günstigeren MSI?


----------



## -Shorty- (8. August 2018)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Ich meinte natürlich die Qualität der wirklich wichtigen Elkos und deren voraussichtliche Haltbarkeit bei 105°C, hat MSI da bessere drauf als Asus?



Dazu müsste man jetzt natürlich nur die Funktion jedes Elkos kennen um eine Einschätzung bezüglich der Wichtigkeit zu treffen. 
Den am zweiten PCI-E Slot brauch ich z.B. nicht. Wäre mein System ohne diesen nicht sparsamer?

Ich vermute die haben beide Elko's verbaut die dir 2 Tage nach Ablauf der Garantie um die Ohren fliegen.

Ich war schon mal in so einem Werk, da laufen in Echtzeit die Stoppuhren mit und jedesmal wenn eine Charge abläuft,
 liegen die da immer lachend am Boden und halten sich die Bäuche.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (8. August 2018)

Ich habe auch ein paar Tage überlegt und dann plötzlich das x470 Gaming 7 WiFi gekauft, weil das irgendwo auf Platz 1 stand und ein paar Reviews super waren. Letztendlich ist das Bios Müll, der RAM läuft mit xmp Profil und Auto Einstellungen auf 3,2ghz cl15 und die CPU taktet mit ihren Auto Einstellungen auf gute Taktraten. Da hätte ich mir die Woche Tweaks sparen können. 

Manchmal ist die Auto Einstellung die beste und die schnellste Entscheidung die sinnvollste.

Aber und das Thema abzuschließen:
Nimm einen Würfel, überleg dir für das Taichi und das pro eine Zahl und Würfel...Fertig.


----------



## markus1612 (8. August 2018)

Lichtbringer1 schrieb:


> Ich habe auch ein paar Tage überlegt und dann plötzlich das x470 Gaming 7 WiFi gekauft, weil das irgendwo auf Platz 1 stand und ein paar Reviews super waren. Letztendlich ist das Bios Müll, der RAM läuft mit xmp Profil und Auto Einstellungen auf 3,2ghz cl15 und die CPU taktet mit ihren Auto Einstellungen auf gute Taktraten. Da hätte ich mir die Woche Tweaks sparen können.
> 
> Manchmal ist die Auto Einstellung die beste und die schnellste Entscheidung die sinnvollste.
> 
> ...



Das miese BIOS ist aber doch eher ein Grund gegen das Board, zumindest mMn.


----------



## Tim1974 (8. August 2018)

Venom89 schrieb:


> Sprich das besser gar nicht mehr an.
> Einen Sinn sehe ich darin nirgends.



Absolut unverständlich, warum du da keinen Sinn drinn siehst. Klar könnte ich einen i5-8400 nehmen, der eine iGPU drinn hätte und in Spielen (mit dedizierter Grafikkarte) meist schneller ist als der Ryzen5-2600@stock, aber zum einen ist der i5 ca. 35 Euro teurer zum anderen hat der Ryzen 5-2600 insgesamt einfach deutlich mehr Rechenleistung, diese möchte ich halt nicht verschenken. Außerdem möchte ich eine solide und hochwertig verarbeitete CPU kaufen und ein Sockel, der noch ein paar Jahre gepflegt wird noch dazu.
Dann kauf ich halt bei Zeiten einfach eine sparsame kleine Grafikkarte dazu und habe immer noch ein sparsames Zweitsystem, die paar Watt die das dann vielleicht mehr verbraucht als ein i5-8400 mit iGPU kann ich verschmerzen, dafür hab ich mehr Rechenleistung und eine bessere Verarbeitung und vermutlich auch längere Lebensdauer der CPU.



Venom89 schrieb:


> Einsteiger bleibt Einsteiger.
> 
> Also eher Low End. Kannst du ab jetzt verwenden



Von mir aus Einsteiger, aber eben im Profisegment, wo die Nutzer wirklich geschulte Ohren haben und echte Klangqualität erwarten, das sind keine Leute die stundenlang am Tag kleine Männchen über den Bildschirm steuern und damit rumballern! 
Außerdem ist so eine externe Lösung sowieso vorzuziehen.



Venom89 schrieb:


> Können und wollen Tim..
> Gut das du das beurteilen kannst.
> Wie war das nochmal? Surround Kopfhörer? Damit disqualifizierst du dich vorab.



Ich hab keine, war nur mal eine Überlegung von mir, weiß nicht wie weit die Technik da ist und was sowas leisten kann, na und? 



Venom89 schrieb:


> In einem Anfängerguide. Tim.... Das ist Kindergarten.
> Wenn du Augen hast wie ein Maulwurf, sowie Fingerspitzengefühl quasi nicht vorhanden ist, such dir Hilfe.


Du bist ja mal wieder richtig angriffslustig heute, echt niedlich! 



Venom89 schrieb:


> Du besprichst doch alles mit deinem zweiten ich ^^.



Leider kommt dabei meist mehr heraus als bei dem was die meisten hier in den Threads antworten, unglaublich wo die Leute hier doch so enorm viel Ahnung und Erfahrung haben und alles können, nicht wahr? 



markus1612 schrieb:


> Das miese BIOS ist aber doch eher ein Grund gegen das Board, zumindest mMn.



Auf welches Board beziehst du dich nun gerade?


----------



## markus1612 (8. August 2018)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Auf welches Board beziehst du dich nun gerade?



Auf das von Lichtbringer angesprochene X470 von Gigabyte.


----------



## Venom89 (8. August 2018)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Absolut unverständlich, warum du da keinen Sinn drinn siehst.



 Was macht denn dein Hauptrechner in dieser Zeit?

Bilder und Musik für den hausgebrauch bearbeiten kannst du mit jedem Tablet.



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Von mir aus Einsteiger, aber eben im Profisegment, wo die Nutzer wirklich geschulte Ohren haben und echte Klangqualität erwarten,



Nein auch kein profisegment... 
Da geht es nicht um super Klang, sondern um die Möglichkeit Kopfhörer, Lautsprecher und ein Kondensatormicro anzuschließen. Das in dem preisbereich irgendwo Abstriche gemacht werden müssen, sollte ersichtlich sein.



Tim1974 schrieb:


> das sind keine Leute die stundenlang am Tag kleine Männchen über den Bildschirm steuern und damit rumballern!



Soll das jetzt eine Anspielung sein? Falls ja weit gefehlt.



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Außerdem ist so eine externe Lösung sowieso vorzuziehen.



Dem widerspreche ich nicht. Du wendest nur den Begriff High End falsch an. Ich weiß nur nicht warum. Da gibt es keinen Spielraum.

Die Creative G5 ist zB bei weitem besser. Gerade der KHV. 



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Ich hab keine, war nur mal eine Überlegung von mir, weiß nicht wie weit die Technik da ist und was sowas leisten kann, na und?



 Wie viele Ohren besitzt du noch gleich?

Hier mal was zum lesen.

Mythos Gaming-Headset: Reines Marketing-Blabla oder echter Vorteil beim Spielen? | Tom's Hardware Deutschland



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Du bist ja mal wieder richtig angriffslustig heute, echt niedlich!



Eigentlich sollte das nicht so rüberkommen. Fühl dich nicht immer gleich angegriffen.  



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Leider kommt dabei meist mehr heraus als bei dem was die meisten hier in den Threads antworten, unglaublich wo die Leute hier doch so enorm viel Ahnung und Erfahrung haben und alles können, nicht wahr?



Fühl dich doch nicht gleich angegriffen. Es ist doch offensichtlich das du da Probleme hast, also hol dir Hilfe! Ist doch nicht schlimm.



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Auf welches Board beziehst du dich nun gerade?



Auf das des vorposters.


----------



## Tim1974 (8. August 2018)

Venom89 schrieb:


> Eigentlich sollte das nicht so rüberkommen. Fühl dich nicht immer gleich angegriffen.



Gut ok, ich weiß ja das du im Grunde eher einer der netteren hier bist, aber manchmal kommt das was du schreibst, schon sehr angriffslustig rüber. Ich habs aber auch jetzt nicht als direkten Angriff gedeutet und es also nicht umsonst etwas mit Humor genommen.

So die Bestellung ist gerade raus, nun ist es entschieden! 

Ihr dürft nun raten was es geworden ist!


----------



## Thomas_Idefix (8. August 2018)

Eindeutig das Taichi.


----------



## onlygaming (8. August 2018)

Ein A320 30€ Brett 

Ich denke das Asus X470 Brett.


----------



## JoM79 (8. August 2018)

Ein Z370 Board mit 8700K und 4000MHz CL17 RAM.

Edit:
Gerade mal bei Luxx gewesen und der ist ja fast noch harmlos.


----------



## Tim1974 (8. August 2018)

Soll ich es schon auflösen? 

Nagut ich mach es, 100 Punkte gehen an onlygaming, es ist das Asus Prime X470 Pro geworden, war eigentlich auch nicht so schwer zu erraten, die Gründe nochmal:
* Echten 6 Phasen VRM für die VCore
* Niedrigste VRM-Temperatur in der Preisklasse unter 200 Euro im PCGH-Testvideo, auch wenn der Abstand zum MSI sehr gering ist
* Asus ist eine mir schon ewig bekannte Marke, mit der ich bisher nie schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht habe und im Zweifel entscheide ich mich eben eher konservativ.
* Q-Panel für die Gehäuseanschlüsse
* Da ich eine Asus Grafikkarte habe, verspreche ich mir vom Asus-Mainboard Vorteile was die Lüftersteuerung angeht
* Guter onboard Soundchip
* Recht gute Nutzerbewertungen überall wo ich geschaut habe

Hoffe die Argumente sind nachvollziehbar? 

Beim RAM werden einige sich die Haare raufen, aber damit kann ich leben, hab das Ballistix 16 GB Kit in Rot bestellt, DDR4-2666 Dualrank (hoffe ich zumindest!).

CPU: Ryzen5 2600 boxed, und jetzt kommt der Hammer, als ich die Bestellung formulierte und parallel die Webseite von Cyberport offen hatte, fand ich jede Komponente und kopierte die Artikelnummern in die Mail, als ich vor dem Abschicken der Mail nochmal alles gegenkontrollieren wollte und die Artikelnummern aus der Mail nochmal in die Suchmaske von Cyberport zurück kopierte konnte er die CPU nicht mehr finden und auch über "Ryzen 2600 boxed" oder "Ryzen5 2600 boxed" findet er sie nicht mehr und bei Geizhals hab ich sie auch nicht mehr bei Cyberport gefunden, was ist denn da passiert? 
Hab ich mit meiner Bestellung paar Minuten zu lange gewartet? Das wäre ja echt der Hammer, denn 212 Euro für den 2600X geb ich nicht aus, der ist ja quasi fast gleichschnell, 5-6% schneller halt und kostet mal locker gut 25% mehr, wird heißer und verbrät mehr Energie...  

Netzteil ist das Bequiet Straight Power 11 550 Watt geworden, kostet ca. 5 Euro mehr als das 450 Watt und ich behalte mir die Option offen eine größere Grafikkarte einzubauen oder es später für ein Highend-System weiter zu verwenden...


----------



## JoM79 (8. August 2018)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Soll ich es schon auflösen?
> 
> Nagut ich mach es, 100 Punkte gehen an onlygaming, es ist das Asus Prime X470 Pro geworden, war eigentlich auch nicht so schwer zu erraten, die Gründe nochmal:
> * Echten 6 Phasen VRM für die VCore
> ...


-Für dich ja.
-6 Phasen beim R5 2600 egal.
-Niedrige VRAM sind gut, da stimme ich dir zu.
-Ob man Asus jetzt gut findet ist halt Geschmackssache.
-Q-Panel unnötig, für dich aber ideal.
-Nein, du hast keine Vorteile bei der Lüftersteuerung.
-Onboard Sound egal, da du ja dein UR22 hast.
-Auf Nutzerwertungen gebe ich persönlich nicht mehr viel.

ABER, du benutzt es.
Also viel Spass und sehen wir sehen uns im Hilfethread zum Zusammenbau.


----------



## Thomas_Idefix (8. August 2018)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> * Da ich eine Asus Grafikkarte habe, verspreche ich mir vom Asus-Mainboard Vorteile was die Lüftersteuerung angeht



Das Mainboard hat mir der Lüftersteuerung der Grafikkarte nichts am Hut. Die ist im BIOS der Karte festgelegt und kann durch z.B. den Afterburner oder ein Mod-BIOS verändert werden.



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Beim RAM werden einige sich die Haare raufen, aber damit kann ich leben, hab das Ballistix 16 GB Kit in Rot bestellt, DDR4-2666 Dualrank (hoffe ich zumindest!).



Da raufen sich in der Tat einige mit gutem Grund die Haare, mit den AMD-Spezifikationen hat der RAM nichts zu tun, ist aber zusätzlich noch langsam. Das ist das Ungünstige aus beiden Welten vereint.



Tim1974 schrieb:


> CPU: Ryzen5 2600 boxed, und jetzt kommt der Hammer, als ich die Bestellung formulierte und parallel die Webseite von Cyberport offen hatte, fand ich jede Komponente und kopierte die Artikelnummern in die Mail, als ich vor dem Abschicken der Mail nochmal alles gegenkontrollieren wollte und die Artikelnummern aus der Mail nochmal in die Suchmaske von Cyberport zurück kopierte konnte er die CPU nicht mehr finden und auch über "Ryzen 2600 boxed" oder "Ryzen5 2600 boxed" findet er sie nicht mehr und bei Geizhals hab ich sie auch nicht mehr bei Cyberport gefunden, was ist denn da passiert?
> Hab ich mit meiner Bestellung paar Minuten zu lange gewartet? Das wäre ja echt der Hammer, denn 212 Euro für den 2600X geb ich nicht aus, der ist ja quasi fast gleichschnell, 5-6% schneller halt und kostet mal locker gut 25% mehr, wird heißer und verbrät mehr Energie...



Erstens bist du selbst Schuld, wenn du so ewig wartest.
Zweitens braucht der 2600X verglichen mit dem 2600 unter Last auch nicht mehr Strom, als der 2600 mit dezidierter Grafikkarte verglichen mit z.B. einer APU unter Last brauchen wird. Bei gleicher Leistung braucht er sogar eher weniger als mehr.
Ich versteh dein Problem daher immer noch nicht, aber gut.

Irgendwie habe ich schon etwas Angst vor deinem Zusammenbauthread.


----------



## JoM79 (8. August 2018)

WArum schreibt man eigentlich ne Mail, wenn man was bei Cyberport bestellen will?
Ich such was aus, pack es in den Warenkorb und dann bestell ich es.


----------



## RubySoho (8. August 2018)

25 Seiten für ein Mainboard.... Alles klar.... Jetzt reichts


----------



## moonshot (8. August 2018)

Nur um es für das amüsierte Publikum mal klar zu stellen, der 2600X ist besser gebinnt als der 2600, braucht für Takt X also weniger Spannung und ist Sparsamer bei gleicher Rechenleistung. Nur das Bios würgt den Non X halt früher ab. Ich hoffe diesen Schwachsinn mit der TDP müssen wir nicht öfter erklären , wenn das hier einer liest.


----------



## EyRaptor (8. August 2018)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> CPU: Ryzen5 2600 boxed, und jetzt kommt der Hammer, als ich die Bestellung formulierte und parallel die Webseite von Cyberport offen hatte, fand ich jede Komponente und kopierte die Artikelnummern in die Mail, als ich vor dem Abschicken der Mail nochmal alles gegenkontrollieren wollte und die Artikelnummern aus der Mail nochmal in die Suchmaske von Cyberport zurück kopierte konnte er die CPU nicht mehr finden und auch über "Ryzen 2600 boxed" oder "Ryzen5 2600 boxed" findet er sie nicht mehr und bei Geizhals hab ich sie auch nicht mehr bei Cyberport gefunden, was ist denn da passiert?



Nicht böse gemeint ... aber ich schmeiß mich gerade echt weg  Erst kein eigenes Bankkonto/Bankkarte und jetzt das.
Da hab ich fast gedacht du könntest mich nicht mehr überraschen und dann kommst du wieder mit sowas um die Ecke.
Das ist so selsam, das kann ich nichtmal in Worten beschreiben . Bei dir trifft der Satz "Ich bin nicht wie alle anderen" aber 100%ig zu.

Könnte was fürs Fernsehen sein "Einfach mal anders - eine Woche im Leben von Tim"

@Topic ahhhhh, endlich ein Board


----------



## NuVirus (8. August 2018)

Gerade zufällig gefunden vll ist das ja ideal für dich:
AMD Ryzen R7 2700 CPU + ASUS Prime X470-Pro ATX Mainboard Sockel AM4 ++ Cyberport

Oder
AMD Ryzen R7 2700 (8x 3,2GHz) 20MB Sockel AM4 CPU Boxed (WraithSpire LED Kuehler) ++ Cyberport

Ist doch recht günstig für den 8-Kern


----------



## -Shorty- (8. August 2018)

Ha, guter Trick, hatten wir schon


----------



## Tim1974 (9. August 2018)

So, zum Thema Lüftersteuerung und Asus-Grafikkarte steht auf der Asus Webseite des Prime X470 Pro folgendes (ich zitiere): "Jeder  Anschluss kann so konfiguriert werden, dass er drei Temperatursensoren  überwacht und auf diese reagiert. Mit Fan Xpert 4 kann sogar der  Temperatursensor einer unterstützten ASUS-Grafikkarte eingebunden  werden, um eine optimale Kühlleistung bei GPU- oder CPU-intensiven  Aufgaben zu gewährleisten." [Quelle: Gaming-Mainboard PRIME X470-PRO | ASUS ].

Was den RAM angeht, ich begreife nicht warum der so schlecht sein soll, das ist Ballistix Sport, ein sehr beliegter RAM, der sicherlich enorm oft genommen wird und einer der wenigen Dualrank, den ich gefunden habe, was soll daran nun so schlimm sein?  
Das er vielleicht 2-3% in Spielen langsamer ist als überzüchteter 3200+ MHz Singerank, der mit der Spannungskeule zu mehr Leistung geprügelt wurde? 

Zur CPU, warum verdammt noch mal ist die plötzlich von der Cyberport Seite verschwunden, manchmal fange ich bei sowas an direkt an Schicksaal zu glauben, kann doch echt nur wahr sein, daß ich Wochen lang den Preis beobachte und die Verfügbarkeit und beides immer gleich bleibt und in der Minute in der ich bestelle wird das Produkt aus dem Sortiment genommen? 

Na ich bin auf die Bestellungsbestätigung morgen mal gespannt, falls die CPU nicht zu haben ist, werd ich notfalls androhen alles zu canceln, wenn sie mir nicht den 2600X fast zu gleichen Preis geben. Wenn das nicht wirkt, kaufe ich die CPU aus Prinzip halt wo anders, auch wenn ich da nur 14 Tage Rückgaberecht habe, ist ein AMD boxed, was soll da schon kaputt sein/gehen!


----------



## JoM79 (9. August 2018)

Die Karte kann die Gehäuselüfter steuern, aber das Board nicht die Grafikkartenlüfter.

Warum kommst du immer mit 3200MHz Singlerank?
Gibt es in deiner Welt keinen Speicher mit 3200MHz und Dualrank?


----------



## Tim1974 (9. August 2018)

Es ist ja schon fast unmöglich eine verlässliche Aussage darüber zu bekommen, was Dualrank und was Singlerank ist. Nur bei Geizhals hab ich dazu Infos gefunden.
Klar wäre 3200 MHz Dualrank schneller, aber zu welchem Preis, in doppelte Hinsicht, einmal Kaufpreis und einmal mit welcher Spannung und dann ist überhaupt noch fraglich, ob das Board den Takt ermöglicht!
Der Ballistix Sport LT kostet mich rund 150 Euro, das finde ich für 16 GB RAM heutzutage noch halbwegs moderat.
Wollte ich Highend-Spieleleistung, hätte ich eh keine GTX 1060, sondern ne GTX 1080 Ti und dann würde ich auch anstelle des Ryzen 2600 einen Intel i7-8700K nehmen.

Ich möchte aber nunmal ein System, was entspannt und cool läuft und schnell genug ist, ich denke das werd ich damit bekommen, auch wenn ich durch den RAM vielleicht paar Prozent mögliche Leistung verliere, ich werds verschmerzen können und bin völlig zufrieden, wenn er mit 2666 MHz Dualrank stabil mit 1,2 Volt läuft.


----------



## JoM79 (9. August 2018)

Bin ich froh, dass ich solche Probleme nicht habe.
Dass XMP Profil von meinem 3200MHz Dualrank RAM läuft auch nur mit der Spannungskeule und es werden wahnwitzige 1,35V angelegt, was laut Intel vollkommen im Rahmen liegt.


----------



## Tim1974 (9. August 2018)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Dass XMP Profil von meinem 3200MHz Dualrank RAM läuft auch nur mit der Spannungskeule und es werden wahnwitzige 1,35V angelegt, was laut Intel vollkommen im Rahmen liegt.



Erstmal sind wir hier nicht bei Intel und zweitens was hat der RAM gekostet? Drittens wieviel Geschwindigkeitsplus bietet er gegenüber 2666 Dualrank?


----------



## JoM79 (9. August 2018)

Bisschen über 100€.
Im GPU Limit 0%, im CPU Limit 5-10%.
Für dich aber uninteressant, da XMP Profil für 3200MHz.


----------



## Tim1974 (9. August 2018)

Ähh, 16 GB für knapp über 100 Euro und dann noch 3200 MHz, wo gibts denn sowas?


----------



## JoM79 (9. August 2018)

Heutzutage garnicht mehr, kostet mittlerweile mindestens 170€.
Man sollte halt nicht immer lange warten.


----------



## EyRaptor (9. August 2018)

Der Ram wurde wahrscheinlich 2015/2016 gekauft.
Ich hab für meine 16 GB ddr4 2400  ca. 70€ gezahlt.


----------



## Booogeyman (9. August 2018)

Hatte mich eigentlich für ein GIGABYTE AORUS X470 ULTRA GAMING entschieden: Gigabyte X470 Aorus Ultra Gaming ab €' '136,74 de (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Ist soweit gut getestet und wurde mir von mehreren Seiten empfohlen. Anscheinend hat es jedoch Probleme beim übertakten!? Kann mich da jemand aufklären?


----------



## compisucher (9. August 2018)

Booogeyman schrieb:


> Ist soweit gut getestet und wurde mir von mehreren Seiten empfohlen. Anscheinend hat es jedoch Probleme beim übertakten!? Kann mich da jemand aufklären?


Das UEFI mag etwas fummeliger und unübersichtlicher sein, geht aber genau so gut, wie bei allen anderen, habe das Vorgängermodell X370.
Meist liegt bei den negativen Kritiken das Problem nicht in der Hardware sondern bei der Person die ca. 50cm vor dem Bildschirm sitzt...


----------



## NuVirus (9. August 2018)

War bei dem nicht zusätzlich Hitze ein Problem beim stärkeren 8-Kern OC?


----------



## -Shorty- (9. August 2018)

NuVirus schrieb:


> War bei dem nicht zusätzlich Hitze ein Problem beim stärkeren 8-Kern OC?



Ich dachte die hatten schlechte Elko's.       'schuldigung^^


----------



## Booogeyman (9. August 2018)

NuVirus schrieb:


> War bei dem nicht zusätzlich Hitze ein Problem beim stärkeren 8-Kern OC?



Hab nur nen RYZEN 5 2600...


----------



## DARPA (9. August 2018)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Na ich bin auf die Bestellungsbestätigung morgen mal gespannt, falls die CPU nicht zu haben ist, werd ich notfalls androhen alles zu canceln, wenn sie mir nicht den 2600X fast zu gleichen Preis geben.




Vielleicht solltest du das nächste mal per berittenen Boten bestellen, der kann dann direkt die Handelsbedingungen für dich verhandeln und im Zweifel dem anderen König den Kopf abschlagen.


----------



## Booogeyman (9. August 2018)

Wohl gibt es aber in dem Preisbereich um 140,- EUR nichts besseres als das GIGABYTE Board!?


----------



## Thomas_Idefix (9. August 2018)

Von den Features her gibt es da meiner Meinung nach wirklich nichts Besseres.

Aber:



NuVirus schrieb:


> War bei dem nicht zusätzlich Hitze ein Problem beim stärkeren 8-Kern OC?



Ja, mit meinem 2700X wurden die Spannungswandler schon kurze Zeit, nachdem ich Prime95 angeworfen hatte, über 120 Grad heiß. Das waren mir persönlich zu wenig Reserven, weswegen ich dann in den sauren Apfel gebissen und das Taichi bestellt habe. Da wurde mir dann klar, warum die Ausstattung (gerade mit USB Typ C - Ports) so gut, aber der Preis so günstig war.


----------



## Tim1974 (9. August 2018)

Thomas_Idefix schrieb:


> Ja, mit meinem 2700X wurden die Spannungswandler schon kurze Zeit, nachdem ich Prime95 angeworfen hatte, über 120 Grad heiß. Das waren mir persönlich zu wenig Reserven, weswegen ich dann in den sauren Apfel gebissen und das Taichi bestellt habe. Da wurde mir dann klar, warum die Ausstattung (gerade mit USB Typ C - Ports) so gut, aber der Preis so günstig war.



Nagut, du hast den 2700X, da braucht es halt auch ein richtig gutes Board, wenn man niedrige VRM-Temperaturen bei Übertaktung haben will, aber wenn es nur um einen R5-2600(X) geht, sollte ein gutes Mittelklasseboard wie das MSI X470 Gaming Plus, oder ein Oberklasseboard wie das Asus Prime X470 Pro auch locker reichen und (im Falle des Asus Prime) noch genug Reserven für OC bieten (wobei ich der Meinung bin, das Asus Prime X470 Pro hätte auch für einen 2700X mit OC locker gereicht, nur werden dann halt die VRAMs sicherlich ein gutes Stück wärmer als beim Taichi).


----------



## Thomas_Idefix (9. August 2018)

Mein 2700X ist nicht übertaktet (bringt ja nicht mal sonderlich viel bei der CPU, da es nur ein schon übertakteter 2700 ist).

An sich ist mir die Temperatur dabei auch relativ egal, aber 120 Grad nach nur kurzer Extremlast war mir persönlich einfach zu viel. Das geht es nicht um "kühler ist besser", sondern eher um "ab wann fangen sie an zu glühen". Auch wenn diese Temperaturen im Betrieb wohl nie erreicht würden.


----------



## moonshot (9. August 2018)

2700X OC ----> Thermal shutdown. Joa reicht locker.........  YouTube


----------



## compisucher (9. August 2018)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Nagut, du hast den 2700X, da braucht es halt auch ein richtig gutes Board, wenn man niedrige VRM-Temperaturen bei Übertaktung haben will, aber wenn es nur um einen R5-2600(X) geht, sollte ein gutes Mittelklasseboard wie das MSI X470 Gaming Plus, oder ein Oberklasseboard wie das Asus Prime X470 Pro auch locker reichen und (im Falle des Asus Prime) noch genug Reserven für OC bieten (wobei ich der Meinung bin, das Asus Prime X470 Pro hätte auch für einen 2700X mit OC locker gereicht, nur werden dann halt die VRAMs sicherlich ein gutes Stück wärmer als beim Taichi).



Den 2700x aus Leistungsgründen zu übertakten, ist völlig sinnfrei, weil eh kaum mehr was dabei rumkommt - alles schon selbst ausprobiert. das macht man maximal aus Spaß und Hobby und Langeweile.
Es macht für einen hochgezüchteten 2700x sogar weniger Sinn, ein teures x470 board zu holen als für eine CPU wie den 2600, die man (scharf) übertakten kann.
Da spielt viel "Prestige" des Besitzers und animierende Werbung eine Rolle.

Seit Kaufbarkeit der B450 Bretter habe ich nun schon zwei 2700x System zusammenbauen dürfen, ein ATX und ein ITX, 
Was soll ich sagen, VRM Temps. sind selbst auf einem 70 € Billigboard kein Thema bei einem no-oc 2700x - wird in meinen Augen alles ein wenig stark überbewertet...


----------



## Tim1974 (9. August 2018)

Na wenn man den 2700X so stark übertaktet mit solch eine hohen Spannung und dann den VRM-Kühlkörper noch in der Hand hält, wundert mich die Temperatur auch nicht weiter! 

Nee mal im ernst, wir wissen gar nicht genau unter welchen Bedingungen dort getestet wurde, Stichwort Gehäusebelüftung und mit welchem CPU-Kühler, dazu kommt die LLC und die hohe Spannung von 1,4 Volt. Es ist sogar nicht auszuschließen, daß das Board einen Defekt hatte oder der VRM-Kühler nicht richtig saß, immerhin hat er den ja abgehabt, die Frage ist ob schon vor oder erst nach dem Test...

Ich möchte mal das MSI X470 Gaming Plus oder das Gigabyte X470 Aorus Ultra Gaming unter diesen Bedingungen sehen!

Fakt ist nunmal, das Asus Prime X470 Pro ist kein Highend-Board, es ist Oberklasse und da darf man eben auch nicht die Kühlleistung eines Highend-Boards erwarten, dafür kostet es ja auch deutlich weniger.


----------



## compisucher (9. August 2018)

Hast du das Asus Prime X470 Pro jetzt? wenn ja = gut
Völlig problemloses + übersichtliches Board mit guter UEFI und bei Bedarf kann man mit dem von dir ins Auge gefassten 2600 auch ganz gut die Sporen damit geben.
Die Kritiken sind überwiegend gut und in der Fachpresse kommt das Teil auch ganz gut weg.


----------



## moonshot (9. August 2018)

Möchtest du mir jetzt erklären, dass du zu blöd bist das Video da hin vorzuspulen, wo er das Setup erklärt? 
Die LLC ist Auto und 1,4 V sind nicht unvernünftig viel. Dass du dir nicht zutraust einen VRM Kühler zu montieren, heißt nicht dass es für einen LN2 overclocker schwierig ist...........
Red dir ein, dass dein vernünftiges Mittelklasse Board mehr sein soll, aber verschone uns damit, sonst glaubt das tatsächlich noch jemand.


----------



## moonshot (9. August 2018)

Edit: Doppelpost


----------



## Tim1974 (9. August 2018)

compisucher schrieb:


> Hast du das Asus Prime X470 Pro jetzt? wenn ja = gut



Ist bestellt, noch gibt es keine Bestätigung des Händlers.



compisucher schrieb:


> Völlig problemloses + übersichtliches Board mit guter UEFI und bei Bedarf kann man mit dem von dir ins Auge gefassten 2600 auch ganz gut die Sporen damit geben.
> Die Kritiken sind überwiegend gut und in der Fachpresse kommt das Teil auch ganz gut weg.



Eben, es ist ein gutes und solides Board und wahrscheinlich besser als das MSI X470 Gaming Plus oder das Gigabyte X470 Aorus Ultra Gaming oder das Asrock X470 Master SLI, dafür ja aber auch etwas teurer.
Das es nicht ans Asrock X470 Taichi heran reichen wird ist mir absolut klar, das muß es bei mir auch gar nicht.



moonshot schrieb:


> Möchtest du mir jetzt erklären, dass du zu blöd bist das Video da hin vorzuspulen, wo er das Setup erklärt?



Kann ja nicht jeder so klug sein wie du! 
Ich versteh sprachlich nur ein Teil dessen was er sagt und ich hab mir auch nich alles komplett angeschaut, ist ja über 20 Minuten lang. 
Wir können außerdem auch nicht sicher wissen ob alles 100%ig stimmt, was er sagt, ebenso nicht ob das Board defekt war oder der Kühler falsch montiert wurde.



moonshot schrieb:


> Die LLC ist Auto und 1,4 V sind nicht unvernünftig viel. Dass du dir nicht zutraust einen VRM Kühler zu montieren, heißt nicht dass es für einen LN2 overclocker schwierig ist...........
> Red dir ein, dass dein vernünftiges Mittelklasse Board mehr sein soll, aber verschone uns damit, sonst glaubt das tatsächlich noch jemand.



1,4 Volt ist die absolute Obergrenze, soweit ich weiß, vermutlich hat er dafür einen Towerkühler ohne Airflow über die VRM-Kühler genutzt und auch keine Gehäuselüfter.
Ein 180 Euro Board ist nicht Mittelklasse, das waren mal 360 DM, früher meine ich kosteten gute Boards unter 200 DM, bei Technik gab es nicht so eine Verteuerung wie z.B. in der Gastronomie, wo die Preise nahezu 1:1 umgewandelt wurden.
Das Asus Prime X470 Pro ist ein Oberklasse Board, ob es dir nun paßt oder nicht, denn wenn es nur Mittelklasse wäre, würde sich die Einsteigerklasse vom 30-40 Euro Board bis zum 180 Euro Board hin erstrecken und das ist unsinn.
Mittelklasse ist z.B. das MSI B450 Tomahawk und die anderen besseren B450-Boards, die günstigsten X470 Boards würde ich als obere Mittelklasse einstufen, wie z.B. das MSI X470 Gaming Plus.

Wenn dich meine Ausführungen nerven und ich dich damit verschonen soll komm halt einfach nicht mehr in meine Threads und lese meine Postings nicht mehr!


----------



## TommiFun (9. August 2018)

@Compisucher:
Ich stehe kurz vor der Anschaffung eines Ryzen 5 2600 Systems.
Nun suche ich noch ein geeignetes B450 Board.
Kannst du mir eines empfehlen?
ich hoffe es ist okay wenn ich mich an diesen Threads dran hänge.
Wenn mir ein anderer antworten und helfen möchte, jede Hilfe ist willkommen.
Mein aktueller Favorit ist das Asus B450 Prime plus.


----------



## TommiFun (9. August 2018)

Sorry, Doppel Post.


----------



## JoM79 (9. August 2018)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Ist bestellt, noch gibt es keine Bestätigung des Händlers.
> 
> Ein 180 Euro Board ist nicht Mittelklasse, das waren mal 360 DM, früher meine ich kosteten gute Boards unter 200 DM, bei Technik gab es nicht so eine Verteuerung wie z.B. in der Gastronomie, wo die Preise nahezu 1:1 umgewandelt wurden.
> Das Asus Prime X470 Pro ist ein Oberklasse Board, ob es dir nun paßt oder nicht, denn wenn es nur Mittelklasse wäre, würde sich die Einsteigerklasse vom 30-40 Euro Board bis zum 180 Euro Board hin erstrecken und das ist unsinn.
> Mittelklasse ist z.B. das MSI B450 Tomahawk und die anderen besseren B450-Boards, die günstigsten X470 Boards würde ich als obere Mittelklasse einstufen, wie z.B. das MSI X470 Gaming Plus.



Also ich hab hab heute morgen auch ein paar Sachen bestellt, ist alles schon verschickt worden und soll morgen bei mir ankommen.
Irgendwas scheint da bei dir falsch gelaufen zu sein, wenn du nicht mal ne Bestätigung hast. 

Früher, ja da hatten wir auch noch nen Kaiser. 
Wer rechnet heutzutage immer noch in DM um?
Was du aber auch gekonnt ignorierst, früher haben nur ein paar Nerds die Rechner zusammengebaut. 
Heute ist Gaming ein Riesengeschäftszweig und allein durch das Wort Gaming, kannst du dein Produkt schon mal 20% teurer machen.


----------



## Tim1974 (9. August 2018)

TommiFun schrieb:


> ich hoffe es ist okay wenn ich mich an diesen Threads dran hänge.
> Wenn mir ein anderer antworten und helfen möchte, jede Hilfe ist willkommen.
> Mein aktueller Favorit ist das Asus B450 Prime plus.



Ja es ist ok, ich hab nichts dagegen das du auch hier nach einem Board fragst, auch wenn du vermutlich mehr Feedback in einem eigenen Thread bekommen würdest.

Also praktische Erfahrungen mit B450-Boards wirst du wohl noch vergebens suchen, es gibt nur vereinzend Youtube-Testvideos und ähnliches, die ich auch schon geschaut habe, ich würde dir zum MSI B450 Tomahawk raten, das ist meiner Ansicht nach von Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis und Kühlung her das beste B450-Board, dicht gefolgt vom Asrock Fatal1ty B450 Gaming K4, aber welches wirklich am besten ist weiß sicherlich keiner genau! Ich würde jedenfalls beide bedenkenlos kaufen für eine 65 TDP CPU, eventuell auch für eine 95 Watt TDP CPU, wenn diese nicht weiter übertaktet werden soll.



JoM79 schrieb:


> Also ich hab hab heute morgen auch ein paar Sachen bestellt, ist alles schon verschickt worden und soll morgen bei mir ankommen.
> Irgendwas scheint da bei dir falsch gelaufen zu sein, wenn du nicht mal ne Bestätigung hast.
> 
> Früher, ja da hatten wir auch noch nen Kaiser.
> ...



Trotzdem erkenne ich bei PC-Hardware erst sehr schleichend eine echt deutliche Teuerung, die ich nicht auf den Euro schiebe, das betrifft momentan vorallem RAM und ein wenig auch noch Grafikkarten, CPUs sind super günstig, ich hab früher für meinen Pentium MMX 200 MHz, als der recht neu war noch ca. 1250 DM bezahlt und fand das nichtmal so extrem teuer. Heute bekomme ich ein echten Leistungsboliden wie den Ryzen 2600 schon für 155 Euro!


----------



## Thomas_Idefix (9. August 2018)

TommiFun schrieb:


> @Compisucher:
> Ich stehe kurz vor der Anschaffung eines Ryzen 5 2600 Systems.
> Nun suche ich noch ein geeignetes B450 Board.
> Kannst du mir eines empfehlen?
> ...



Ich kenne mich mit B450-Boards nicht aus, aber der Vorgänger mit B350-Chipsatz war die Standardempfehlung hier im Forum. Falls sich da nicht viel getan hat, solltest du damit nichts falsch machen.



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Trotzdem erkenne ich bei PC-Hardware erst sehr schleichend eine echt deutliche Teuerung, die ich nicht auf den Euro schiebe, das betrifft momentan vorallem RAM und ein wenig auch noch Grafikkarten, CPUs sind super günstig, ich hab früher für meinen Pentium MMX 200 MHz, als der recht neu war noch ca. 1250 DM bezahlt und fand das nichtmal so extrem teuer. Heute bekomme ich ein echten Leistungsboliden wie den Ryzen 2600 schon für 155 Euro!



Der RAM hat sich verdoppelt bis verdreifacht, die GTX 1080 kostet inzwischen mal wieder so viel wie meine vor über einem Jahr, als ich sie gekauft habe, und man redet trotzdem von günstig, weil es vorher so schlimm war.
Das hat aber mit den Mainboard-Preisen nichts zu tun und die zusätzlich wirkende Inflation scheint dir auch unbekannt zu sein.

Ich frage mich ja, was mit dir in den letzten Jahren geschehen sein muss, dass du damals einfach mal so über 1200 Euro für eine CPU auf den Kopf gehauen hast und heute bei einem 100 Euro Mainboard drei Wochen überlegst und das vor dir selbst rechtfertigen musst.


----------



## JoM79 (9. August 2018)

2007 hab ich ne 8800GTX mit 640MB VRAM gekauft, damals zweitschnellste Karte, für ganze 279€.
Was kostet heute die zweitschnellste Karte auf dem Markt?


----------



## compisucher (9. August 2018)

Yepp, hat Thomas_Idefix recht Asus Prime plus  oder AsRock Pro4 mit winziger Bevorzugung vom Asus, obwohl ich für mich damals das AsRock gewählt hatte, uefi finde ich persönlich besser


----------



## Tim1974 (9. August 2018)

Thomas_Idefix schrieb:


> Das hat aber mit den Mainboard-Preisen nichts zu tun und die zusätzlich wirkende Inflation scheint dir auch unbekannt zu sein.



Wir haben doch kaum Inflation, dafür aber halt auch so gut wie Null Zinsen... Zumindest sind die Immobilienpreise zum Glück ordentlich gestiegen.



Thomas_Idefix schrieb:


> Ich frage mich ja, was mit dir in den letzten Jahren geschehen sein muss, dass du damals einfach mal so über 1200 Euro für eine CPU auf den Kopf gehauen hast und heute bei einem 100 Euro Mainboard drei Wochen überlegst und das vor dir selbst rechtfertigen musst.



Damals waren das DM nicht Euro für den Pentium MMX!
Tut zwar eigentlich hier nichts zur Sache, ich kann mir zwar eigentlich alles an Hardware leisten, aber es kommt halt kein Geld mehr dazu, wird eher stetig weniger, außer die Immobilienpreise steigen weiter an oder es gibt endlich mal wieder Zinsen bei den Banken.


----------



## Thomas_Idefix (9. August 2018)

Ja und, 1200 DM waren damals sehr viel Geld und 1200 Euro sind es auch heute.
Abgesehen davon, dass wir das Jahr 2018 schreiben. Da sollte man sich mal langsam an den Euro gewöhnt haben.



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Tut zwar eigentlich hier nichts zur Sache, ich kann mir zwar eigentlich alles an Hardware leisten, aber es kommt halt kein Geld mehr dazu, wird eher stetig weniger, außer die Immobilienpreise steigen weiter an oder es gibt endlich mal wieder Zinsen bei den Banken.



Und deine Einnahmequelle sind gespartes Geld auf der Bank und Immobilienspekulationen oder wie?


----------



## onlygaming (9. August 2018)

Ich verstehe nicht warum du immer diese DM Vergleiche ziehst..... Die Technik entwickelt sich weiter, damals hat ein Pentium MMX z.B 1 Mio. Entwicklung gekostet, und ein Core i Architektur mehrere 100 Millionen. Daher kann man auch nicht sagen ein Oberklasse Mainboard was mal 360 DM gekostet hat, ist heute auch bei 180€ auch Oberklasse. Schau dir doch mal Autos an, ein BMW 5er/Audi 100 hat neu mal z.B 6000 DM gekostet. Und? Wie sieht es heute aus? Bekommst du für 3000€ einen Neuwagen der oberen Mittelklasse? Du musst einfach lernen das sich die Zeiten ändern und man nicht immer sagen kann "Ja aber damals......" 

Einerseits wird die Technik mit der Zeit immer billiger, siehe CPU´s andererseits wird es auch immer schwerer die Leistung "mal eben" so um 40% zu steigern, womit die Top Modelle entsprechend kosten, dazu kommt die aktuelle Monopol Stellung Seitens Nvidia. 
Das sich dein Geld nicht vermehrt ist allein dein Problem, kannst ja anlegen, Tesla war wieder eine super Möglichkeit, die nun dem Ende zugeht. Ist halt immer die Sache was man mit den Mitteln macht die man hat. 

Reichtum kommt eben nicht auf einen zugeflogen


----------



## Tim1974 (9. August 2018)

Man bekommt aber heute einen Neuwagen für ca. 8000 Euro und der hat meines Wissens nach sogar ESP und Airbags und ist sehr sparsam im Verbrauch, Renault mache es halt möglich und VW bekommt es nicht gebacken.

Ich will hier nicht über meine persönliche Situation diskutieren, aber für Gesundheit oder eben nicht Gesundheit kann man nichts, das daraus dann auch langfristig gesehen finanzielle Engpässe entstehen können, sollte jedem klar sein.


----------



## onlygaming (9. August 2018)

Ist dieser Wagen dann auch obere Mittelklasse? Nein. 
Merkst du worauf ich hinaus will? Ich wollte darauf hinaus das die Kosten der jeweiligen Klassen einfach gestiegen sind. Das ist bei Mainboards und GraKas auch der Fall.


----------



## Tim1974 (9. August 2018)

Bei Autos stimmt das, wenn ich zurück denke, daß man damals (etwa Anfang der 90er Jahre) einen BMW 750i (12-Zylinder) für ca. 108 tausend DM neu kaufen konnte und heute für ca. 54 tausend Euro vielleicht einen gut ausgestatteten Golf oder Passat bekommt (ich kenne die aktuellen Preise garnicht, weil ich mir sowas eh nicht kaufen würde, Dacia finde ich da viel interessanter, da bekommt man wenigstens richtig was fürs Geld).

Zurück zur Hardware, der günstige CPU-Preis tröstet etwas über die RAM-Preise hinweg, finde ich, ebenso die immer energieeffizienter werdende Hardware und Netzteile, die immer leiseren Lüfter und Kühler usw..


----------



## JoM79 (9. August 2018)

Ein 120mm Lüfter mit 1000rpm von heute ist nicht wirklich leiser als ein 1000rpm 120mm Lüfter von vor 10 Jahren.
Aber was hat das alles mit mit deiner Mainboardwahl zu tun?
Wenn du wen zum reden und schreiben suchst, da gibt es viele und bessere Möglichkeiten als hier im Forum.


----------



## Blackout27 (9. August 2018)

JoM79 schrieb:


> 2007 hab ich ne 8800GTX mit 640MB VRAM gekauft, damals zweitschnellste Karte, für ganze 279€.
> Was kostet heute die zweitschnellste Karte auf dem Markt?



Du meinest bestimmt die 8800GTS  Die 8800 GTX/Ultra hatten 768MB VRAM. 
War meine damalige erste richtige High End Karte. Als ich meine Ultra ausgepackt habe ist in mir etwas aufgekommen was nur Crysis befriedigen konnte 

P.S. mein Jugendsparbuch war danach leer  Rückwirkend betrachtet war der Kauf eigentlich ziemlich sinnfrei da man mit der normalen GTX fast die gleiche Leistung bekommen hat. Naja ich war Jung und wollte eben den längsten Balken ^^


----------



## JoM79 (9. August 2018)

Ja, meinte die GTS.


----------

